# The Official MAKARA Sea Turtle Affordable Bronze Pre-Order & Giveaway Thread



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

_Thread approved by Ernie Romers, site owner._

Hello WUSers!

The Makara *Sea Turtle* & *Hawksbill Sea Turtle* is officially starting right now! I'm very excited to introduce what I believe is the most affordable CuSn8 Bronze watch ever made.








*
Quick links:*
Pre-order Page: www.makarawatches.com
Facebook Page: fb.com/makarawatches









Let's get right down to business...

*Specifications:*

*Case*: CuSn8 Bronze
*Case Diameter*: Ø 44mm - 52mm lug-to-lug length
*Caseback*: 316L Stainless Steel with engraved design
*Crown*: CuSn8 Bronze - 8.5mm x 3mm - screw-down - signed
*Crystal*: Double-Domed Sapphire
*Thickness*: 17mm (13.5mm without crystal)
*Lug Width*: 24mm
*Lume*: SuperLuminova C3 - application on hands and dial
*Movement*: Seiko (TMI) Calibre NH35A Automatic - 24 jewels - hacking seconds - 21,600 bph - 41h power reserve
*Water Resistance*: 300m / 30 ATM / 984ft
*Dial*: Choice of Black, Teal, or Maroon - date window at 6H
*Strap*: Brown leather strap (125/85mm)
*Buckle*: CuSn8 Bronze - signed
*Warranty*: 1 year - transferable - international

*Pre-Order Price*: *$295* (retail $395).









The 2 models share the same specifications. The only differences are the dial designs, and the hour hands.

The *Sea Turtle* has a flat printed dial, and an arrow hour hand.









The *Hawksbill Sea Turtle* has applied indices, and a straight hour hand.









If you have any question, don't hesitate to post in this thread, or to send me an email: [email protected].

- Nadim









*PRE-ORDER FAQ*

*Q: Where do I go to Pre-Order?*
A: Pre-orders are handled on our website: www.makarawatches.com

*Q: When does the Pre-Order End?*
A: Pre-orders will be accepted until the production watches are ready and delivered to me, at which point the price will be raised to the full retail price.

*Q: When can I expect delivery?*
A: We are targeting around the end of the year, December 2014 or January 2015.

*Q: How many watches will be made?*
A: A total of 750 watches will be made (125 of each model/color). Only 100 units of each model/color will be available for pre-order. The rest will be held to account for DOAs, defective watches, warranty replacements, ...

*Q: Is shipping included in the price?*
A: The pre-order price does not include shipping. Shipping is a flat-fee: $15 for USA & Canada, $25 for Europe, $35 for the rest of the world.

*Q: What if I want to cancel my pre-order?*
A: You can cancel your pre-order for any reason, at any time before your order is fulfilled, for a full refund. If you decide to cancel after we have shipped your watch, the shipping fees will be deducted from the refund.

*GIVEAWAY FAQ*

*Q: What prizes can I win?*
A: We are giving away two (2) watches. There will be 2 winners. One person cannot win both watches. Winners will choose one (1) watch of their choice between the Makara Sea Turtle & Makara Hawksbill Sea Turtle models.

*Q: How do I enter the giveaway?*
A: Reply to this thread with your favorite Makara Sea Turtle model and color.

*Q: Who can enter the giveaway?*
A: The giveaway is open to everyone, anywhere in the world.

*Q: When will winners be announced?*
A: Two (2) winners will be randomly picked and announced on October 10th, 2014. Winners will have 2 weeks to claim their prizes after which time new winners will be picked.

More Pictures:


----------



## skeester (Feb 4, 2010)

Love the arrow hands with the black dial. Nice job!


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Finally the official thread is here! I have pre-ordered mine.

For the giveaway purpose: I really love Sea Turtle with Maroon dial.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

My favorite model is the Maroon Hawksbill. In fact, I just placed an order for one.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

The Hawksbill Maroon is my favorite and just pre-ordered! Please enter me in the giveaway thanks for the contest. Great looking bronzes!


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

great watch, preordering next month - hope preorder will be still open?

btw, I'll take my chances in the giveaway and say: arrowhand and maroon dial.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I have to say I'm ready drawn to the Hawksbill Maroon so I suppose it's my favourite. You know Nadim it's a seriously good looking watch but you already know that. lol


----------



## jashotwe1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Nadim said:


> _Thread approved by Ernie Romers, site owner._
> 
> Hello WUSers!
> 
> ...


Hi Nadim:

Ordered a teal Sea Turtle. Enter my name in the contest for a Sea Turtle with the red dial.

Thanks, J


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

Best one is definitely the sea-green Hawksbill. Good luck on the watch!


----------



## nhwoods (Oct 31, 2009)

All nice choices, ordered A Teal Sea Turtle.


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

I prefer the Hawksbill Seaturtle black dial.


----------



## Mattc555 (Sep 10, 2014)

I think I prefer the Sea Turtle with teal green dial with Black Hawksbill a close second. Very nice.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

It's the Teal Hawksbill for me, but there isn't a bad combo in the bunch.


----------



## atwoodt (May 24, 2012)

Hawksbill Maroon. (love my bronze/brown Octopus)


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

I just preordered the Maroon Hawksbill, which is also my favorite in terms of the giveaway entry. If I were to win the giveaway, since I already ordered my favorite, I would go with A Teal Sea Turtle for variety.


----------



## Feyd (Nov 19, 2008)

Ordered! Black Hawskbill for me!


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

They are all lovely, I really like the domed crystal. Size is also friendly for smaller wrists like mine. My favorite model is the Hawksbill Sea Turtle Teal Dial.





I hope it's not too much to ask, but it would be really nice if it comes with second canvas strap that matches the dial color. Or at least to make it as an option to choose.





Good luck with the project.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

My favourite, which I just preordered, is the Black Hawksbill. If I were lucky enough to win the giveaway, since I already ordered my favorite, I would go with a maroon Sea Turtle.


----------



## Kuranosuke (Feb 10, 2014)

Although my 3 Octopus watches haven't arrived so far (customs processing times here in Germany are a p.i.t.a.), I just pre-ordered a black Sea Turtle and a teal Hawksbill Sea Turtle. My favourite is the black Sea Turtle.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Great deal with even one strap, if I could choose I would take a high quality canvas strap over the leather. I have plenty of leathers and they are available everywhere...a good canvas can be more tricky to acquire. 


wtma said:


> They are all lovely, I really like the domed crystal. Size is also friendly for smaller wrists like mine. My favorite model is the Hawksbill Sea Turtle Teal Dial.
> 
> I hope it's not too much to ask, but it would be really nice if it comes with second canvas strap that matches the dial color. Or at least to make it as an option to choose.
> 
> Good luck with the project.


----------



## badern (Sep 21, 2007)

The Hawksbill with red dial is my favourite!


edit: 
red hawksbill ordered! 
Would love the teal hawksbill for the giveaway. Thanks.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Just preordered as well, count me in on the contest. I don't know which I like the best, hope to see some prototypes soon!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I love the Hawksbill with the maroon dial (though I'd love it more with the arrow hour hand) so put me in for that. I'm getting close to preordering one too.


----------



## Thespecial1 (Apr 26, 2014)

I like the original black Sea turtle. 

So logically just pre-ordered one 😀

Black all black for me!


----------



## kpfeifle (Mar 14, 2009)

I've just ordered mine (Red Hawksbill). For the giveaway, let's go with Sea Turtle in blue green


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Nadim, I hope you will pay more attention to the strap since the strap on Octopus was not great.


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

Hawksbill teal for me please


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Couldn't resist! In for the (Pre-Order) teal dial Sea Turtle and since I did just order my favorite choice I'd be looking at the black Hawkbill as the second choice and my choice of giveaway! Thanks Nadim for putting together a nice clean followup to the Octopus! Can't wait for Dec/Jan. target date!


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Pre-ordering a Black Sea Turtle.

Here's my comment:

Favor the Black Sea Turtle a little bit more than the Hawksbill.

Maroon and Teal looks interesting, but i believe Black is the most suitable color for the watch. 

Maroon is too bloody for a turtle, and teal is too holiday'ish. Black is the most mysterious of the three. 

And wardrobe friendly too.

Go black wont wrong.


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hawksbill Sea Turtle (Maroon) ordered!


Skickas från min iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

Definitely the Black Hawksbill ! Count me in for the contest..


----------



## buleta (Feb 16, 2012)

Just preordered a Hawksbill Maroon


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Good strap length on this one as 125/85 will cover almost everyone.


----------



## wenghing (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi, my favorite Makara Sea Turtle is* Hawksbill Sea Turtle (Black)*. Love the applied indices and straight hour hand, Black is my favorite color ! Just pre-ordered one ! 
Has been looking for an affordable and nice CuSn8 Bronze watch, finally get one ! Makara Sea Turtle is the choice ! Looking forward to receive it. Thanks Nadim.


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

Teal hawksbill is my favorite! Good luck to everyone in giveaway


----------



## Chanakon CK (Sep 10, 2014)

Just finished preorder a black Hawksbill. That's my choice. BTW, Nadim, is it possible to choose the serial no?


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Hopefully the wife won't object to me ordering a maroon Hawksbill, since that's my favorite. Nadim, I think this watch is going to be a great seller!

Edit: I just ordered the maroon Hawksbill. Hope my wife doesn't mind. So if I win, I'll take a teal Sea Turtle as well!


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Charged now for pre-orders?


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Chanakon CK said:


> Just finished preorder a black Hawksbill. That's my choice. BTW, Nadim, is it possible to choose the serial no?


I think he said no serial number choosing.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Wow...It's a hard choice they're all great! 

I'd narrowed it down to a Teal Hawksbill and Maroon Hawksbill... After flicking between the two for ages, I pulled the trigger on the Maroon Hawksbill...so that's my favourite! ;-)

Of course if I were lucky enough to win the giveaway, then I'd choose the Teal Hawksbill or SeaTurtle so I'd have two different watches, but I'd happily take any!

Great work Nadim....best of luck for this new model.


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Black hawksbill for me
Ready for Christmas would be a real bonus 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Mak (Jul 18, 2014)

I am partial to the maroon Hawksbill and will be placing my order later today.


----------



## Chanakon CK (Sep 10, 2014)

Ah, thanks. Maybe i missed that.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Hawksbill teal for me!


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Have had my eye on an Octopus forever (if anyone has a bronze w/ brown dial for cheap, let me know, lol), may have to get this instead.

Are we going to see any real life pictures of the teal before pre-orders end? Would really like to see it before ordering.

Love the Hawksbill Teal and Sea Turtle Black!


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Hawksbill Maroon for me!

So glad the straight hour hand won out for the Hawksbill ...


----------



## Mac545 (Sep 10, 2014)

Great looking watch Nadim- good job. Just ordered a maroon Hawksbill, so for giveaway purposes I'd choose the Black Sea Turtle. 
Mac


----------



## owdee (Sep 13, 2013)

Just preordered! 

For giveaway purposes: I like the maroon hawksbill best (the one I just preordered).


----------



## James13 (Dec 10, 2007)

Maroon Sea Turtle


----------



## PocoLoco (Apr 25, 2014)

Yay! Hawksbill Maroon for me!


----------



## Mulder (Dec 11, 2013)

Teal Hawkbill for me please.


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi Nadim

Just pre-ordered the IMO best combo - the Sea Turtle Black  

For the giveaway it must be the Hawksbill Maroon.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Maroon Hawksbill would be my choice. Thanks Nadim.


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Pre-ordered my Hawksbill Maroon dial, so excited this is finally taking shape.

Even though I pre-ordered, why not get in on the giveaway.
HAwksbill Sea Turtle with Teal dial is my next favorite behind the maroon.


----------



## Aquaaiea (Dec 15, 2012)

Question? I went to the site and was ready to pull the trigger but was wondering, it seems we pay now in full and Watch delivery in Dec or Jan? Or Nadim captures pre order CC until Dec or Jan, at which time CC gets charged?


----------



## adrianlee (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for the giveaway. The Teal Makara Sea Turtle is my favourite choice.

It's amazing that you could offer CuSn8 bronze at this price. After the success of the Octopus, I have no doubts the Sea Turtle will be a success as well.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Serious amount of Maroons being pre-ordered it seems, though I reckon either are incredible. Smart move to only set a soft limit of 300 and allow to adapt the production mix between the model models and colours, wouldn't at all be surprised if the SeaTurtles knock that figure out of the park.


----------



## Choke (Oct 6, 2013)

I've been looking forward to this one. I'll be ordering the black Hawksbill in the next few days for sure. I love the lines and the crystal.
For the giveaway I'll go with my 2nd choice - the Hawksbill Maroon. 
Cheers.


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

hard choice but i would have to say the teal hawksbill for me


----------



## timten (Sep 24, 2012)

Gathering funds now.

Would be sweet to win the *Hawksbill Sea Turtle maroon though.*


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Choke said:


> I've been looking forward to this one. I'll be ordering the black Hawksbill in the next few days for sure. I love the lines and the crystal.
> For the giveaway I'll go with my 2nd choice - the Hawksbill Maroon.
> Cheers.


Yeah the crystal is stellar, loving the deep dish of it. I wouldn't swap my Octopus for anything but I actually think the SeaTurtle has classier lines and as a design flows better from all angles.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Really can't decide between the black or maroon hawksbill , will go with the maroon for the giveaway. Looking forward to this as love my bronze octopus !


----------



## abellbrad (Sep 2, 2014)

I am having such a hard time deciding which to order.

They all look great Nadim.

For the give away I would say that my favorite is the Teal Hawksbill.


Thanks for making such a cool watch at such an affordable price.

-Brad


----------



## Cesiumi (Feb 14, 2013)

Black with arrow hour hand.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Great looking watches! Like them all!

For Giveaway: Hawkbill for sure, but it is a toss up between Maroon and Green!


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Maroon with arrow hand!


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Teal Hawksbill is the best!!


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

I just preordered a Hawksbill with a black dial. My second favorite is the regular Sea Turtle with a maroon dial, so I'll optimistically enter the giveaway for that model. ;-)


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Wow, thanks so much for the comments and for all the pre-orders!! At this rate, we'll start production earlier than expected!

Here are some numbers for the curious. Right now we're at:

2/3 Hawksbill vs 1/3 Sea Turtle

40% Maroon / 40% Black / 20% Teal (Mixed models)
55% Maroon / 30% Black / 15% Teal (Hawksbill)
50% Black / 25% Teal / 25% Maroon (Sea Turtle)

I certainly didn't expect the Maroon to lead! I guess it was a good idea to add both colors!



beceen said:


> great watch, preordering next month - hope preorder will be still open?


Sure, it will be open until at least November. The only thing is once production has started, the quantity ordered cannot be changed, but the pre-orders are still open, so we might run into a situation where the watches are sold out before they are ready from production.



wtma said:


> I hope it's not too much to ask, but it would be really nice if it comes with second canvas strap that matches the dial color. Or at least to make it as an option to choose.


Thanks for the suggestion. I'll see what can be done, but no promises!



sorcer said:


> Nadim, I hope you will pay more attention to the strap since the strap on Octopus was not great.


The strap for the Sea Turtle will be different from the Octopus. Different leather, different color, different stitching, and different length. I'm expecting a few more strap samples in the next 2 weeks. I'll post pictures when I receive them so we can decide on the final strap.



Luminated said:


> Good strap length on this one as 125/85 will cover almost everyone.


Yes, 125/85 should cover a more suitable range of wrist sizes than the 115/75 strap of the Octopus. I'm even thinking about going 135/85, with more holes and a shorter distance between the holes for finer adjustment.



Chanakon CK said:


> Just finished preorder a black Hawksbill. That's my choice. BTW, Nadim, is it possible to choose the serial no?


No serial numbers on this one. It caused way too many problems with the Octopus, I've decided to drop them for the Sea Turtle. This also allows for a much better quality acid etch (deep engraving) on the caseback as opposed to laser etch.



Quake1028 said:


> Charged now for pre-orders?





Aquaaiea said:


> Question? I went to the site and was ready to pull the trigger but was wondering, it seems we pay now in full and Watch delivery in Dec or Jan? Or Nadim captures pre order CC until Dec or Jan, at which time CC gets charged?


Yes, full payment is required when pre-ordering. You can also cancel for any reason until your watch is shipped and I will issue a full refund.



smatrixt said:


> Are we going to see any real life pictures of the teal before pre-orders end? Would really like to see it before ordering.


I will try to get samples of the 2 colors as soon as possible. It will still take a while though, but I'm working on it!


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Hopes i didn't come late to the party  I'm in for the maroon hawksbill. 
Nice looking watches, good luck on the sales. I'd like to actually purchase one but my watch budget is restrained as for now. 

Tlapatlaked


----------



## Shmurge (Apr 22, 2012)

Hawksbill Sea Turtle with red dial.


----------



## gdest (Jun 27, 2013)

Very good looking watch. Hawksbill sea turtle with black dial.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

I like seeing those stats, maybe you could include the numbers of each model ordered?


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

What a great day for a watch lover


----------



## Mac545 (Sep 10, 2014)

Nadim, is it the leather strap in the photos that's coming with the watch? I hope so as it looks pretty nice, like it would wear in nicely with the patina developing on the bronze.


----------



## Zundfolge (Oct 2, 2011)

Sea Turtle, round markers, red!


----------



## tbs7777 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hawksbill teal is my choice.


----------



## ds800 (Nov 20, 2013)

my favorite is* Hawksbill Sea Turtle *(Maroon)


----------



## Wyatt Ellis (Jul 17, 2014)

Sea turtle, maroon is my favorite model


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

Nadim said:


> Wow, thanks so much for the comments and for all the pre-orders!! At this rate, we'll start production earlier than expected!
> 
> Here are some numbers for the curious. Right now we're at:
> 
> ...


Funny I was just wondering what the pre-order numbers might be, Hawksbill Maroon will prevail!


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hawksbill Maroon for me.

Thanks for answering my question!


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Ordered!
* Hawksbill Sea Turtle *(Maroon) is my favorite.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Niiiiiiiiiiiice, not sure if i'll order one, however I'm in to enter the contest for a hawksbill black!


----------



## funkybrassmonkey (Oct 10, 2012)

Maroon sea turtle for this monkey


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Sea Turtle with green dial. Love that case!


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)

Just put a pre-order in for a Hawksbill/Black! Love it. Going to be my third Makara order  For the contest im in for a regulare Sea Turtle/Black


----------



## NoCompromise (Nov 9, 2010)

Ordered a Teal Hawksbill. First bronze, and first blue(ish) dial - can't wait! For the contest, black Sea Turtle.


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

Favourite has got to be the Maroon Hawksbill.

Now to decide which one to preorder ...


----------



## moosetah (Jul 24, 2014)

First I have seen of these, love that maroon Hawksbill sea turtle combo for sure.


----------



## helmpda (Mar 27, 2013)

My favorite green sea turtle.


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

The wait for the wait is over! I pre-ordered the Hawksbill in red, that's definitely my favorite model 😁😁😁

- mr. al


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks good Nadim! My favorite is the Hawksbill in black. 

My Helgray is somewhere in the United States. It will be on my porch any day now


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

dpage said:


> I like seeing those stats, maybe you could include the numbers of each model ordered?





Nadim said:


> Wow, thanks so much for the comments and for all the pre-orders!! At this rate, we'll start production earlier than expected!
> 
> Here are some numbers for the curious. Right now we're at:
> 
> ...


----------



## kpfeifle (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm glad to see how popular this has been. Still waiting on my Helgray, I'm really liking what Nadim is creating


----------



## cheong_cheong (Jun 30, 2013)

I have pre-ordered the black Hawksbill and maroon Sea Turtle, a match to primerak's findings.


----------



## Didimus (Sep 1, 2010)

Hawksbill definitely but it's a toss up between Teal and Maroon... I think I'm gonna side with teal!


----------



## Ziomatrix (May 19, 2014)

Hawksbill in Maroon is my fave, and I've already pre-ordered.

2nd fave is a toss up between the Black or the Teal Sea Turtle.


----------



## madmichael (Sep 30, 2010)

Teal Hawksbill is my fave!!!


----------



## skxbond (Aug 7, 2013)

Giveaway: Sea Turtle in Black! (FingersCrossed)


----------



## GMM (Sep 11, 2014)

Nadim said:


> _Thread approved by Ernie Romers, site owner._
> 
> Hello WUSers!
> 
> ...


My favourite is the blue Hawksbill


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

I pre-ordered my favorite, a black Hawksbill. I might change my mind after seeing the red dial sample. When are you receving dial smapls Nadim? I know it's still very early , but...ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## sulee19 (Sep 11, 2014)

Luv the Makara range My favourite is the Makara 
Sea Turtle maroon
Sulee19


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

I've just ordered mine (Black Hawksbill). 

For the giveaway, i'll choose Turtle with Maroon...thks in advance!


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

My favourite is the Hawksbill black.


----------



## Yitzy Fuld (Sep 10, 2013)

I will preorder a maroon hawksbill ad would LOVE to win a teal sea turtle!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

Sea Turtle maroon



Good luck Nadim


----------



## 0x0is0 (Feb 18, 2014)

They all look great, but if I had to choose a favorite child, then I like the Teal Hawksbill Sea Turtle.

Also, the back of the case = awesome picture design.


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (Feb 13, 2014)

Red Hawksbill is the one for me I think :-d


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Ordered a Maroon Hawksbill for me. Can't wait! If I am a lucky winner, I would like a Blue Sea Turtle.


----------



## adamchen (Jun 9, 2014)

Black Sea Turtle is my favorite.


----------



## sergyk (Sep 11, 2014)

My favourite is the Maroon Sea Turtle

Good luck for all)


----------



## tbs7777 (Jan 29, 2008)

Nadim said:


> View attachment 1628623


Hi Nadim,

a very nice looking watch, and I made my choice already.

But may I ask you, why there is a gap between the bezel and the case? Might be a real dirt trap.


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, those who are ordering:
How many total watches do you have?
How many dive watches do you have?
How many bronze watches do you have?

I am trying to see if I have a problem, or if I'm "normal". Would love to have some ammo to show wife when I show her the watch.


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

tbs7777 said:


> Hi Nadim,
> 
> a very nice looking watch, and I made my choice already.
> 
> But may I ask you, why there is a gap between the bezel and the case? Might be a real dirt trap.


Toothpick should work to clean


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

mrklabb said:


> Just out of curiosity, those who are ordering:
> How many total watches do you have?
> How many dive watches do you have?
> How many bronze watches do you have?
> ...


Well you are not alone and we all need help ...


----------



## Sarsippius (Sep 13, 2012)

My absolute favorite is the Maroon Hawksbill, which I've already ordered. It'll go nicely with it's SS and Bronze Octopus siblings.

Great job again Nadim !


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

Teal Hawksbill is my favourite. I like the hands on the Hawksbill better, and think the applied indices give the dial more depth.


----------



## larsos (Sep 11, 2014)

The Hawksbill Seaturtle in black is the one for me. Giveitawaygiveitawaynow!


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Gotta be the Sea turtle with the red/maroon dial.
Voted for that in the polls  

Chris

* having seen the more recent pics of the teal on matching strap i'm going to change to Teal *


----------



## olly74 (Oct 21, 2013)

For the giveaway I'll choose Sea Turtle in Teal, thank you. Want to pre order one Hawksbill Sea Turtle in Black but it seems that they will be sold out very fast.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

tbs7777 said:


> Hi Nadim,
> 
> a very nice looking watch, and I made my choice already.
> 
> But may I ask you, why there is a gap between the bezel and the case? Might be a real dirt trap.


I see this as a bonus because it gives you the option to polish the bezel without touching the case so you could have a very unique look going on with the case having a wonderful patina on it and a highly polished bezel as a contrast.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

mrklabb said:


> Just out of curiosity, those who are ordering:
> How many total watches do you have?
> How many dive watches do you have?
> How many bronze watches do you have?
> ...


80+ watches that are in rotation
About 30 divers ( depending on definitions)
Only 3 bronze watches + 2 preorders

Just remind your wife that this watch hobby distracts you from all kind of mischief we men are programmed for 😀


----------



## Maithree (Jan 17, 2013)

The black sea turtle is the nicest


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

GMM said:


> My favourite is the blue Hawksbill


There would be no blue I believe.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

MEzz said:


> 80+ watches that are in rotation
> About 30 divers ( depending on definitions)
> Only 3 bronze watches + 2 preorders
> 
> Just remind your wife that this watch hobby distracts you from all kind of mischief we men are programmed for 


When mine complains I reminder her of the number of bags and shoes she has which usually does the trick.

P.S.
You have a serious hobby going on there, I thought 12 watches was bad but clearly I'm little league. LOL


----------



## elmiperru (Apr 2, 2009)

Just ordered the black Hawksbill. For the giveaway, I wouldn't mind a teak Sea Turtle


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

fun. my favorite is hawksbill black. best of luck with the production run.


----------



## Cleans Up (Jun 14, 2010)

Love the maroon dial, my favorite has to be the hawksbill with applied indices, though if a hawksbill dial with arrow hands was available I'd choose that


----------



## Thespecial1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi Nadim, 

Any chance of seeing more wrist shots of the watches?


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Great job on the Sea Turtle Nadim, it's an outstanding watch at an amazing price.
The black dial Hawksbill gets my vote as the best looking one of the group.


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

I like the red dial Hawksbill!


----------



## Manvito (Aug 3, 2014)

Giveaway: Sea Turtle in black


----------



## Aquaaiea (Dec 15, 2012)

Giveaway: any color but Teal, as I'm buying the Teal. Close to my favorite color Aqua. Love the Honu(turtle)on backplate.looks very Hawaiian.


----------



## seaur4 (Sep 11, 2014)

The most attractive is teal makara sea turtle


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

All look great and will continue to look great as it ages...favorite is the Hawksbill in Black.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I got the feeling these are going quick.


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

I like the black Hawksbill


----------



## GreatCaptain (Aug 1, 2013)

Getting the hawksbill maroon.
giveaway: would love to add the hawksbill teal into my collection as well!


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

Giveaway: Black dial Hawksbill is a seriously good looking watch.


----------



## GMM (Sep 11, 2014)

wtma said:


> There would be no blue I believe.


Well if you want to be pedantic the I suppose I should say I like the Teal Hawksbill


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

Giveaway: The Hawksbill with black dial. Thanks Nadim.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

For giveaway, Maroon for me as I will be ordering the teal. Thanks!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I wonder is the mix between models and colours still the same or has there been a shift.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

*Hawksbill Sea Turtle in black would be my choice....good luck to Nadim and everyone else in tis thread...*


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Love that black dial Hawksbill. And that superdomed sapphire....mmmm, mmmmmm, good


----------



## Bulldog908 (Apr 11, 2012)

I ordered a maroon Hawkbill but the teal is really nice as well.


----------



## winwood (Mar 24, 2014)

Hawksbill in maroon would be my choice


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Ordered the Black Sea Turtle yesterday, but would love have two...

Hawksbill Black Face.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

For the raffle -- teal hawksbill for me Nadim :-!
But what I really want is a special edition PVD case (bronze bezel and crown) black dialed hawksbill :-!


----------



## psrivats (Oct 20, 2008)

Nadim - these watches are lovely! I hope to see a quartz Makara soon 

I like the black Hawksbill model very much, so that's my raffle entry.


----------



## mrfique (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi!

Hawkbill maroon for me..


----------



## fatbaldbloke (Jun 13, 2014)

Maroon Hawksbill is my favourite.




No wait, it's the Teal Hawksbill!

Aaagh. Can't make my mind up!


----------



## lam1611 (Jun 13, 2006)

My favorite - which I will most likely order, anyway ! - is the Hawksbill in marroon


----------



## G-bravo (Jun 10, 2013)

great watch, it roams with the sea.

elegant and solid scuba timepiece.

definitely the best one is teal sea turtle.

keep up the great job!

looking to have it on my wrist as soon as can


----------



## bapackerfan (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow! Gorgeous watches!!!! I'd LOVE to win the Hawksbill Maroon.

Thanks so much!!!! All the best of luck to you!


----------



## scuup (Jun 2, 2009)

*Hawksbill Sea Turtle in black would be my choice!!*


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the opportunity to win a great looking teal Sea Turtle in your giveaway.


----------



## Blues52 (Apr 12, 2011)

Really liking the Hawksbill in green/teal. Dial color goes well with bronze.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks again for all the preorders and comments guys, and good luck to everyone entering the giveaway! I'll get back to answering questions later tonight. 

In the meantime, here's an update regarding the distribution of preorders among the different colors. I'll just go ahead and use the actual numbers instead of the percentage.

Hawksbill Maroon - 31
Hawksbill Black - 24
Hawksbill Teal - 19
Sea Turtle Teal - 16
Sea Turtle Maroon - 15
Sea Turtle Black - 13

Total - 118

Interesting that things are leveling out a little. We'll see if the trend continues, or if things completely level out at some point. Definitely not what I expected, though!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Nadim said:


> Thanks again for all the preorders and comments guys, and good luck to everyone entering the giveaway! I'll get back to answering questions later tonight.
> 
> In the meantime, here's an update regarding the distribution of preorders among the different colors. I'll just go ahead and use the actual numbers instead of the percentage.
> 
> ...


The Hawksbill is accounting for almost 63% of the total sales and almost 42% of the total sales coming from the two Maroon dialed ones, that is unexpected and just goes to show you can't predict anything. I do notice that whilst we all have our favorite versions of the SeaTurtle most that have ordered are choosing the other model for the 'GIVEAWAY' raffle and in a different dial colour, covering all bases I guess. lol

At this rate the watch will be sold out within the month. :-d


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Hawksbill rules!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Ugh...dificult choice. But...I choose...the "Teal Dial" for the Makara Turtle giveaway. Considering I'm purchacing the marron version...


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Hawksbill black is the one am looking for..


----------



## hungrydrunk (Sep 12, 2014)

i would love a black hawksbill Seaturtle! (for the giveaway). i am now contemplating on which one to preorder.


----------



## Jake the Mess (Jun 4, 2014)

Maroon Hawksbill looks superb. Would be great change from my blue divers. 

In it to win it  and congrats to you Nadim, this is really an impressive watch.


----------



## RedJohn (Mar 2, 2014)

Hands down, the Teal Hawksbill wins my heart


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 16, 2013)

I really like the maroon Sea Turtle!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

nhwoods said:


> All nice choices, ordered A Teal Sea Turtle.


And my preorder is done... Genuine bronze and a "super dome" crystal > $300? Well, that's a "no-brainer"... I too am on "Team Turtle"; seems like the lume will be a bit better on that model. (I'm a lume junkie)
My pick for the giveaway... The teal Hawkbill; that is one classy lookin' watch... The bordered indices are a really nice touch. (Although, I do think it will, ever so slightly, affect lume quality.)


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> And my preorder is done... Genuine bronze and a "super dome" crystal > $300? Well, that's a "no-brainer"... I too am on "Team Turtle"; seems like the lume will be a bit better on that model. (I'm a lume junkie)
> My pick for the giveaway... The teal Hawkbill; that is one classy lookin' watch... The bordered indices are a really nice touch. (Although, I do think it will, ever so slightly, affect lume quality.)


It shouldn't effect the lume quality as the luminous material sits about the rim but Nadim should be better able to answer this question.


----------



## seng79 (Sep 11, 2014)

Pre-ordered Black Hawksbill, thanks...


----------



## Noddy (Oct 5, 2007)

After seeing the actual pictures.... Teal Hawksbill seems to be the best for me as well


----------



## Yarrarra (Nov 17, 2010)

Hawksbill maroon looks great!


----------



## kpfeifle (Mar 14, 2009)

So to get ready for the eventual delivery of our turtles, let's get some suggestions going on some possible straps for all three colors. What do you like? What are you buying?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Noddy said:


> After seeing the actual pictures.... Teal Hawksbill seems to be the best for me as well


Where are the actual pictures? Would like to see both the teal and maroon.


----------



## Stitches (Sep 8, 2012)

I really like the teal Sea Turtle!


----------



## copycat10 (Mar 13, 2014)

I love the maroon sea turtle, hopefully I have the funds to buy one after the orthos pre order.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks again everyone for the kind words, and of course, there is no better way to show your support than by placing an order! I'm properly overwhelmed by the enthusiasm for this new model 



Mac545 said:


> Nadim, is it the leather strap in the photos that's coming with the watch? I hope so as it looks pretty nice, like it would wear in nicely with the patina developing on the bronze.


The strap is not 100% final. The one you see in the pictures is the top contender at the moment. I've been wearing one of them for the past couple of weeks and it is starting to age nicely. It's getting softer and showing some signs of wear.

I have a couple of other samples straps coming in soon and will make the final decision at that time. Of course, I'll let you all weight in on the decision.



MEzz said:


> I pre-ordered my favorite, a black Hawksbill. I might change my mind after seeing the red dial sample. When are you receving dial smapls Nadim? I know it's still very early , but...ARE WE THERE YET?


Haha, here we go again  Thanks for the pre-order!

The new dials, I would expect them until at 1 month from now, and from experience, that is a little optimistic. Anyway, no problem changing your order after I post actual pictures.



tbs7777 said:


> Hi Nadim,
> 
> a very nice looking watch, and I made my choice already.
> 
> But may I ask you, why there is a gap between the bezel and the case? Might be a real dirt trap.


You see a potential dirt trap, I see another detail that will add to the interesting patina that will develop on the case  In all seriousness, I had a smaller shoulder on the early prototype, but I prefer this one much more. It's just a design element really and I wouldn't worry too much about dirt getting trapped there.



Luminated said:


> I see this as a bonus because it gives you the option to polish the bezel without touching the case so you could have a very unique look going on with the case having a wonderful patina on it and a highly polished bezel as a contrast.


Good point. I didn't think about it when designing it, but it is good idea!



watermanxxl said:


> And my preorder is done... Genuine bronze and a "super dome" crystal > $300? Well, that's a "no-brainer"... I too am on "Team Turtle"; seems like the lume will be a bit better on that model. (I'm a lume junkie)
> My pick for the giveaway... The teal Hawkbill; that is one classy lookin' watch... The bordered indices are a really nice touch. (Although, I do think it will, ever so slightly, affect lume quality.)


You're right, the lumed area is smaller than on the flat dial, but the difference is very small. Not a huge difference between the 2.
Thanks for the pre-order 



Higs said:


> Where are the actual pictures? Would like to see both the teal and maroon.


There aren't any actual pictures at the moment. Of course, I'll post some as soon as possible, but it will be a while.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I'll have a look at my software program to see if it allows me to swap the black dial colour in the photos for maroon and teal, well as close as I can get to the colour Nadim has chosen.


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

My favorite is the maroon sea turtle! Thanks!


----------



## Doboji (Dec 21, 2011)

Umm I want the HAWKSBILL dial with the Sea Turtle hands.... Is that possible?


----------



## cashcroft (Dec 30, 2013)

What a handsome watch. Black sea turtle is my favourite model.


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Locked in my order just now for a black hawkbill. For the giveaway contest, I will opt for a maroon hawkbill...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Teal Hawksbill for me. That caseback is fantastic.


----------



## flyb0y_7 (Sep 14, 2011)

Beautiful watch. I will be pre-ordering soon! Please enter me for the maroon Hawksbill. Thank you for putting on this generous giveaway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## defender02 (May 18, 2014)

Very nice. Will be preordering


----------



## Kazeyuki (Sep 14, 2014)

Teal Sea Turtle is my choice


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

Beautiful watches, love the maroon HawksBill....Congrats on another winner....


----------



## springles (Jun 20, 2014)

Definitely the green version of the Sea Turtle. Looking forward to more images of it on other users' wrists here! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iamcdy (Apr 22, 2014)

Would like to have a sea turtle (teal).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

As this was very time consuming to do I don't have the Hawksbill done as yet but I will, please use these as a rough idea as to how the SeaTurtle would look with either a Maroon or Teal dial as it isn't exactly how it will be but I reckon it's pretty close.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Here's the Hawksbill in both Maroon and Teal.
















Again these two colours might be slightly out from what Nadim has in his mind but I still reckon it's close.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Teal looks great, I hope maroon is a bit more on the red side.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

dpage said:


> Teal looks great, I hope maroon is a bit more on the red side.


This is only a rough idea as to how they should look, you need to remember this.


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm really liking the Sea Turtle, and I think it'll be a black dial for me.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

That "gap" between bezel and case.... Excellent design idea. Once that "gap" patinates...I plan on lightly cleaning the watch and leaving that "gap" significantly darker than the rest of the case. And...voila; there's your bezel visually "popping" off the case.
Watches, multiple times more expensive, would envy this caseback... Well "thought out" design elements, in conjunction with a GENUINE bronze case...this watch isn't a "throw together".
I hope this pre-order is wildly successful; hopefully other "botiques" will see its success and make some bronze offerings more affordable. I think MORE people would "dip their toes" in the "bronze pool" if the prices weren't so "inflated" over what a SS version would be.


----------



## bhwang (Sep 14, 2014)

I like the Black sea turtle, it just attract me much more than the rest


----------



## wyt (Oct 8, 2013)

Pre-ordered a Maroon Hawksbill, would love a Teal Sea Turtle from the giveaway to go along with it... :-!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

It would be great if a Nadim could post some photos of the two SeaTurtles beside an Octopus because I get the feeling the difference in appearance is quite a bit.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Luminated, great job!! Thanks for taking the time working on the pics. I believe many will find them very helpful.


I'm not going to place an order just yet, though I really love the look of the teal Hawksbill. The super domed crystal is very awesome, but I just don't think I could stand the wait. I never fancied buying stuff pre-order.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

wtma said:


> Luminated, great job!! Thanks for taking the time working on the pics. I believe many will find them very helpful.
> 
> I'm not going to place an order just yet, though I really love the look of the teal Hawksbill. The super domed crystal is very awesome, but I just don't think I could stand the wait. I never fancied buying stuff pre-order.


My pleasure mate, anything I can do to help members make the right choice is always worth my time.

For fun I'm going to toy around with different dial colours to see what looks good and if I find some that look promising I'll share with Nadim.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

My favorite model and color is Hawksbill Sea Turtle in Teal. 

Looking good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> My pleasure mate, anything I can do to help members make the right choice is always worth my time.
> 
> For fun I'm going to toy around with different dial colours to see what looks good and if I find some that look promising I'll share with Nadim.


Luminated, if you're testing colors...how about trying out a "burnt sienna", "clay" or "chestnut"? I think "earthtone colors" lend themselves well to bronze cases... Not a "Doxa orange"...but, a darker, earthier tone. Really curious to see what THAT would look like.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> Luminated, if you're testing colors...how about trying out a "burnt sienna", "clay" or "chestnut"? I think "earthtone colors" lend themselves well to bronze cases... Not a "Doxa orange"...but, a darker, earthier tone. Really curious to see what THAT would look like.


Since I've done all the ground work on the others it will be quick to do.


----------



## rojakman (Mar 7, 2014)

Would it look ridiculous on a 6" wrist?


----------



## Nakano (Oct 19, 2007)

Given no actual pics of the teal and maroon, I' d have to go with the black Sea Turtle as my favorite. 

The case design is different from most I' ve seen. Think I' ll order one. But again, pics pleeze. Thanks for the contest and your new offerings.


----------



## Blaketho (Aug 18, 2014)

Favorite one? thats easy, Teal dial hawksbill. Hoping to pre order soon


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

rojakman said:


> Would it look ridiculous on a 6" wrist?


No


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

Luminated said:


> This is only a rough idea as to how they should look, you need to remember this.


Excellent work, Luminated.

Also I think (and hope) that Maroons will be more reddish. Could you simulate a maroon dial more similar to the website? The green water, however, seems much more real. Very well

Thanks


----------



## Markos15 (May 26, 2013)

My choice Hawksbill Sea Turtle and green color dial. Good watch, thanks.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

I like the Maroon (reddish) Sea Turtle.
Look'in good!


----------



## skhkmomin (Sep 12, 2014)

Sea Turtle with Black Dial for me please.

Nice Design.


----------



## sebboll1974 (Sep 15, 2014)

*Hello from Denmark.
I Could not decide if it should be the Makara Hawksbill Sea Turtle in Maroon or the black one. But I finally decided to preorder the black one. So for the giveaway the Makara Hawksbill Sea Turtle in Maroon** would be my choice.*


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Slightly tweaked the colour and showing both dials side by side.

First Maroon







Teal


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

Luminated said:


> Slightly tweaked the colour and showing both dials side by side.
> 
> First Maroon
> View attachment 1633820
> ...


Mythical Luminated!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Beetho said:


> Mythical Luminated!


Glad you like, if what I'm doing makes your or anyone's decision easier then great.


----------



## edwinrb (Sep 5, 2014)

Makara hawksbill in teal. Ordered one already.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

edwinrb said:


> Makara hawksbill in teal. Ordered one already.


Yeah now that I've done the photoshop images of both colours I reckon the teal is looking pretty darn good.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Luminated said:


> Yeah now that I've done the photoshop images of both colours I reckon the teal is looking pretty darn good.


I think if I had seen the photoshops before the poll I would have voted for the teal! But I think both colors look good with the bronze and would be unusual dial colors in and of themselves. Looking forward to getting my maroon Hawksbill in a few months!


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Nadim, will the watch have the pit between the bezel and the case? Does it have any specific purpose?


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

The colors are just renderings and will not likely match the final product. Until pictures of actual dials are available this is a best guess.



Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> I think if I had seen the photoshops before the poll I would have voted for the teal! But I think both colors look good with the bronze and would be unusual dial colors in and of themselves. Looking forward to getting my maroon Hawksbill in a few months!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

dpage said:


> The colors are just renderings and will not likely match the final product. Until pictures of actual dials are available this is a best guess.


I've asked for Nadim's input as to whether my colour choice is close to what he intended.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm entering for the giveaway and may yet purchase one in the future. I really like the reddish brown Sea Turtle.


----------



## Slot 3 (Jul 18, 2014)

The teal Sea Turtle looks incredibly interesting...


----------



## timeout7 (Sep 15, 2014)

Would probably order a Teal Hawksbill sooner rather than later... but meantime, would like a Black Sea Turtle for the giveaway!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Capt Obvious said:


> I'm entering for the giveaway and may yet purchase one in the future. I really like the reddish brown Sea Turtle.


Yes...after all; marron IS reddish-brown. I would opt for a "browner" (is that even a word? ) marron. But, hopefully, Nadim just goes 50/50 red and brown to come up with the marron variant. Can't be sour about 50/50...


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

I just got hit with a foreign currency charge for using a US credit card? - Is this normal as the watch is priced in US$?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

primerak said:


> I just got hit with a foreign currency charge $10 for using a US credit card? - Is this normal as the watch is priced in US$?


If your home currency isn't US dollar then I think that is normal.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

My home currency is US$ as is the bank, credit card, and billing address - all US. Are other US buyers getting hit with a foreign currency charge?



Luminated said:


> If your home currency isn't US dollar then I think that is normal.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

primerak said:


> My home currency is US$ as is the bank, credit card, and billing address - all US. Are other US buyers getting hit with a foreign currency charge?


I forgot the Makara is a Canadian company so this might explain your currency charge. I booked next year's holiday flights which were in Euros and I got hit £68 in currency charges, I think these were charges which were previously hidden from us but are now visible.


----------



## Jo Ho (Jun 20, 2014)

Definitely eyeing that black dial Makara Seaturtle! Looks awesome


----------



## Elite21 (Feb 5, 2013)

Sea Turtle in maroon is sexy


----------



## Wyatt Ellis (Jul 17, 2014)

Gotta change mine to Maroon Hawksbill


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Just for fun I knocked out the brown and moss green which some others also wished for.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow now we are cooking, matching straps make the whole thing *pop*.


----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

Good job Nadim. I love the sea turtle in maroon.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Luminated said:


> Wow now we are cooking, matching straps make the whole thing *pop*.
> 
> View attachment 1636416


Now the teal looks much better than the maroon when a matching strap is added

Chris


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

chirs1211 said:


> Now the teal looks much better than the maroon when a matching strap is added
> 
> Chris


I don't know how much getting a manufacturer to knock up matching straps but since Nadim has increased the strap length to offer a strap that would match the dial colour perfectly would be amazing as this image show it looks incredible.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

I absolutely love that Green and would scoop that up in a hot minute, I think it's one of the most unique color combinations I have seen. It looks so good like that. I think I would probably continuously knock the patina off the case with that combo.



Luminated said:


> View attachment 1636407


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Wow now we are cooking, matching straps make the whole thing *pop*.
> 
> View attachment 1636416


Gorgeous. Both of them... Man, that's a "toss up"; I honestly can't say which one looks better. They're both "stunners"...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Just for fun I knocked out the brown and moss green which some others also wished for.
> 
> View attachment 1636407


tobacco brown; it's a beautiful thing...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> Gorgeous. Both of them... Man, that's a "toss up"; I honestly can't say which one looks better. They're both "stunners"...


To me when you match the straps with the dials it's the bronze case that stands out, now imagine that case with a healthy patina on it.

Glorious.


----------



## OnUr6 (Aug 12, 2014)

Teal Sea Turtle is my favorite..........on to the website............


----------



## elusious (Jul 12, 2014)

Very cool design- and appropriate name! 


I would like to enter the giveaway- I like the Sea Turtle with teal dial color best. Thanks!


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Hawksbill black FTW!


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Question: will the bronze buckle on the supplied strap be removable? (So that it can be put onto an aftermarket strap?)


----------



## antipunk (Nov 15, 2013)

I want the hawksbill in black, great looking watch!


----------



## vulgarhands (Aug 4, 2014)

My favorite is the Makara Sea Turtle with Black Dial 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

It better be......


Avo said:


> Question: will the bronze buckle on the supplied strap be removable? (So that it can be put onto an aftermarket strap?)


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

primerak said:


> It better be......


I can't believe it won't be, though hopefully the manufacturer will provided springbars with shoulders to ease the removal process.


----------



## starterz (Jul 30, 2014)

For the giveaway - My favorite is the Hawksbill Sea Turtle in teal, looks amazing with the bronze case.


----------



## Elite21 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hawksbill in maroon


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

*Nadim*, if I preorder a black sea turtle but when prototypes are released, decide I would like a maroon or teal one, is it possible to change my preorder?

I'm having a difficult time deciding which color I like best.

Also, what do the order numbers look like so far? Seems more people favor the Hawksbill.

Can you tell us how long we have left to preorder? Thanks, I don't want to miss out!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Ok, here's an update, with several points:

1. Thanks so much everyone for the comments, feedback, and of course, the pre-orders  The response since the launch has been fantastic!

2. I was going to wait until early or mid-October to put down the deposit to start production. But I've now decided to get things rolling as early as possible. I'm discussing the final production details with the factory, and I'll be making the deposit next week. This will give us the best chances of having the watches ready before Christmas.

3. Total production will be 750 units (125 of each color). There will be 100 units of each available during pre-order as I will hold on to 25 units of each to account for possible DOA, defects found during QC, warranty replacement, and for those who decide to change their orders later.

4. Preorders have predictably slowed down since the launch, but it's still going well  Here are the latest sales figures:

Hawksbill - Maroon : 36
Hawksbill - Black : 30
Hawksbill - Teal : 23
Sea Turtle - Maroon : 20
Sea Turtle - Teal : 17
Sea Turtle - Black : 13

Total : 139

5. I'm working on getting the colored dial samples ASAP. But this will still be a little while. Note that if you do put in a pre-order now, you can still change your choice of model / color later. No problem at all with that.



Doboji said:


> Umm I want the HAWKSBILL dial with the Sea Turtle hands.... Is that possible?


This won't be offered as-is, but I can send an extra arrow hand together with the watch and you can swap it or have it swapped by a watchmaker.



Luminated said:


> As this was very time consuming to do I don't have the Hawksbill done as yet but I will, please use these as a rough idea as to how the SeaTurtle would look with either a Maroon or Teal dial as it isn't exactly how it will be but I reckon it's pretty close.
> 
> View attachment 1632724
> 
> View attachment 1632725





Luminated said:


> Here's the Hawksbill in both Maroon and Teal.
> 
> View attachment 1632730
> 
> ...


Wow, very well done! Thanks so much Luminated, this, I reckon, will be very helpful for anyone trying to decide which color to get.

The colors are very close to what I had in mind. The teal I selected has a touch more of blue in it, but very very subtle. And the maroon is slightly more red (less saturated). But in any case, this is extremely close to how the final product should look.

Great job!



Luminated said:


> It would be great if a Nadim could post some photos of the two SeaTurtles beside an Octopus because I get the feeling the difference in appearance is quite a bit.


Good idea, will do!



sorcer said:


> Nadim, will the watch have the pit between the bezel and the case? Does it have any specific purpose?


This was discussed a little before. It's purely a design element. I think it looks better than with no step or a smaller step (like on the early prototype).



primerak said:


> My home currency is US$ as is the bank, credit card, and billing address - all US. Are other US buyers getting hit with a foreign currency charge?


I believe it depends on the specific bank or credit card. I know some do charge international transaction fees, some don't.



Luminated said:


> Wow now we are cooking, matching straps make the whole thing *pop*.
> 
> View attachment 1636416


Very interesting  I was thinking about making a matching-color rubber strap, with shoulders to match the lugs' width, a-la B&R. What do you guys think about that?



Avo said:


> Question: will the bronze buckle on the supplied strap be removable? (So that it can be put onto an aftermarket strap?)


Indeed. And I'll request the factory uses standard springbars for easy removal (instead of the shoulderless spring bar they used on the Octopus).



RookiePhil said:


> *Nadim*, if I preorder a black sea turtle but when prototypes are released, decide I would like a maroon or teal one, is it possible to change my preorder?
> 
> I'm having a difficult time deciding which color I like best.
> 
> ...


Indeed, you can change your order at any time before the watches are shipped.

The pre-order will be open until the watches are ready from production. So, you can figure at the very least until November.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Glad to hear you liked, I will try and tweak the colours with your input and hopefully get it spot on. BTW brilliant idea to make a colour matched rubber diver strap.

Great news production is being brought forward.

P.S. Just drop me a line if there's anything you'd like me to add to any of the images.


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the update and for answering our questions *Nadim*!

Thanks *Luminated* for the renderings. Looking awesome and makes it easier to imagine what the finished products will look like.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you Nadim! Very thorough & helpful replies.

Re the "pit": have you thought about how it will look after the watch has seen some use? I worry that it could become a dirt/crud collection zone ...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Avo said:


> Thank you Nadim! Very thorough & helpful replies.
> 
> Re the "pit": have you thought about how it will look after the watch has seen some use? I worry that it could become a dirt/crud collection zone ...


I can't answer for how is will be with the SeaTurtle but my experience of my Benarus Moray is this will be no issue what so ever.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

For all the talk of stock straps...most of us are gonna take it off anyway and put on our favorite. If I had my dithers I'd invest in great (C3) lume and a "high quality" bronze alloy that will provide excellent patina...
Drilled lugs would've been nice though...
Anybody seen any renderings of the crown? Will it have the ALL NEW Makara logo on it? How thick will the crown be? And, will it be made of bronze or some other material? I've noticed some builders DON'T fabricate the crown of bronze because of the possible "skin greening" issue... But, some do... Anybody have any idea which way Nadim has decided to go with this?


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Crown thickness will affect the "east/west" dimensions of the watch; bumping 44mm...to...46mm? 47mm?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> For all the talk of stock straps...most of us are gonna take it off anyway and put on our favorite. If I had my dithers I'd invest in great (C3) lume and a "high quality" bronze alloy that will provide excellent patina...
> Drilled lugs would've been nice though...
> Anybody seen any renderings of the crown? Will it have the ALL NEW Makara logo on it? How thick will the crown be? And, will it be made of bronze or some other material? I've noticed some builders DON'T fabricate the crown of bronze because of the possible "skin greening" issue... But, some do... Anybody have any idea which way Nadim has decided to go with this?


All the image/photos Nadim has posted are with a crown in bronze or similar coloured material, my Octopus has a bronze crown so I can't see him switching to something else when he's already got this working well. As for greening skin, some are more sensitive to this than others, myself I've occasionally experience it when I've worn mine to the gym but it's slight at best and in normal day to day life where heavy amounts of sweat aren't an issue everything is good.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

If the contest is still open, my vote is for a Hawksbill Maroon.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

They're all lovely but I like the black dial best! I hope I win : P

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Hawksbill black face would be my choice. Followed the first thread closely, never pulled the trigger. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Nadim said:


> Ok, here's an update, with several points:
> 
> 1. Thanks so much everyone for the comments, feedback, and of course, the pre-orders  The response since the launch has been fantastic!
> 
> ...


THAT'S FANTASTIC! Appreciate the early production, and thanks for the transparent communication.



Nadim said:


> Very interesting  I was thinking about making a matching-color rubber strap, with shoulders to match the lugs' width, a-la B&R. What do you guys think about that?


YES PLEASE! Not a big fan of dial matching leather straps a vintage brown or black always works for me but a good proprietary rubber (non silicone) is hard to come by and would really make it stand out.


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)

Black sea turtle FTW..


----------



## NoCompromise (Nov 9, 2010)

primerak said:


> YES PLEASE! Not a big fan of dial matching leather straps a vintage brown or black always works for me but a good proprietary rubber (non silicone) is hard to come by and would really make it stand out.


+1 A rubber strap would be awesome!


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Grab an iso and its still under $500


----------



## You (Jul 17, 2014)

Seriously considering one of the black ones. I like the shape of the regular sea turtle hands the best, but like the applied indices on the hawksbill. If the contest is still going please count me in!

It would be nice to have a rubber strap included, but I think a nice leather one looks better with bronze.


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

Nadim wrote:

"I was thinking about making a matching-color rubber strap, with shoulders to match the lugs' width, a-la B&R. What do you guys think about that?"

For me, a rubber strap would be a very good idea. Personally, I would prefer a isofrane style (cuda or similar) or Bonetto Cinturini, a shade darker than the dials.
For example, for maroon version:


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

For the giveaway: Hawksbill in black.

Does anyone know the case diameter without the crown? The specs say 44mm but it is unclear if that includes the crown.

As to ordering, I am very interested in the Turtle in teal, but really need to see an example of the colour before I pull the trigger. 'Teal' to my mind is a greeney blue, which would be great set against the bronze case. However, the design pics seem to show a dark blue. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Monkwearmouth said:


> For the giveaway: Hawksbill in black.
> 
> Does anyone know the case diameter without the crown? The specs say 44mm but it is unclear if that includes the crown.


Its 44mm excluding the crown with a lug to lug length of 52mm if it's using the exact same case as the Octopus.



Monkwearmouth said:


> As to ordering, I am very interested in the Turtle in teal, but really need to see an example of the colour before I pull the trigger. 'Teal' to my mind is a greeney blue, which would be great set against the bronze case. However, the design pics seem to show a dark blue.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've taken the time to place the original image from page 1 beside the photoshop I did and apart from the difference in case brightness (I used the Octopus case) the dials are near enough identical in shade and tint as you see here.









So when viewed on the actual photo it does appear ever so slightly greener in shade.









I did look at a slightly greener Teal colour which does look amazing though might polarise opinions even more than the one we have here. One thing I did feel was it made the bronze pop even more when lightened slightly which was cool so what do you think?


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Many thanks for the info. The size is spot on. If you put teal into google images you get a shade mid-way between green and blue, which would really make the bronze pop. Let's hope Nadim releases some images soon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Many thanks for the info. The size is spot on. If you put teal into google images you get a shade mid-way between green and blue, which would really make the bronze pop. Let's hope Nadim releases some images soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


But the brightness/shade will determine how the eye perceives it as this image shows.










The far right looks a lot like Nadim's image and the one I have used on the SeaTurtle in the photo. Based on the extensive photoshops I've done on this I am convinced that Nadim has got the right colour and shade of teal and I bet when direct sunlight hit that dial it will turn closer to the far left and shine like a gem.


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

Strap with shoulders for the Sea Turtle ?

Here is my Octopus with suede strap a la B&R (to big but it gives an idea)


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Luminated said:


> But the brightness/shade will determine how the eye perceives it as this image shows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. I would much prefer going as far to the left as possible. Any other views out there?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

I like the brighter side of this also.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Interesting. I would much prefer going as far to the left as possible. Any other views out there?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





dpage said:


> I like the brighter side of this also.


The bottom photo of the SeaTurtle is the second in from the left.


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

Digging the Makara Hawksbill in maroon!

Great thread!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> All the image/photos Nadim has posted are with a crown in bronze or similar coloured material, my Octopus has a bronze crown so I can't see him switching to something else when he's already got this working well. As for greening skin, some are more sensitive to this than others, myself I've occasionally experience it when I've worn mine to the gym but it's slight at best and in normal day to day life where heavy amounts of sweat aren't an issue everything is good.


I'm not particularly worried about "greening"; my CH6 has a bronze crown and I've encountered no problems... I prefer the crown being bronze; the Benarus Ti 47 has a titanium crown... Both work well for me.
I guess the original question was: how thick will the crown be? Understanding that the case is 44mm (2 to 8) the added thickness of the crown will bump the dimensions (crown to 9) to...46mm? 47mm? Just trying to get a feel for the "east/west" measurements will be. It's shaping-up to be a watch that will definitely have some "wrist presence"...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Hopefully Nadim will give us a comparison shot between the Octopus and the SeaTurtle, I'd bet the ST will have the more wrist presence of the two.


----------



## Steve O. (May 4, 2007)

Good looking, well executed designs. All very nice. Personal favorite is the Hawksbill with black dial.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Does anyone know if the crown will have the new logo or the 'M' like on the Octopus.


----------



## kurtkrugloe (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello. Very beautiful and interesting watches.
For the giveaway purpose: I really love Sea Turtle with Teal dial.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Did another photoshop in Maroon and Teal only this time its a wrist shot.
















It's shocking how changing the angle and the amount of light effects the colour, remember these are the very same colours of the previous images.


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

Luminated said:


> Does anyone know if the crown will have the new logo or the 'M' like on the Octopus.


 I would hope that there will be a new logo!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm sure I sound like a broken record at this point, but I have to say it again: Thanks so much Luminated for your awesome work. The renders with the colors are very well done! And thanks everyone for the comments and feedback!

I was asked for the pantone color code for the teal and maroon colors. I'll post these tomorrow as I don't have this info on hand right now. I hope it will help a few in deciding which color to go for!



Avo said:


> Re the "pit": have you thought about how it will look after the watch has seen some use? I worry that it could become a dirt/crud collection zone ...


I've been wearing the prototype for a couple of weeks now, and it is not an issue at all. Sure, there might be some dust there, but it's easily cleaned. No dirt accumulating. I'm not worried about this being a problem even after wearing it long-term. In fact, I think it's more of an asset as it will make the patina more interesting.



watermanxxl said:


> Anybody seen any renderings of the crown? Will it have the ALL NEW Makara logo on it? How thick will the crown be? And, will it be made of bronze or some other material? I've noticed some builders DON'T fabricate the crown of bronze because of the possible "skin greening" issue... But, some do... Anybody have any idea which way Nadim has decided to go with this?


The crown shape is the one you see in the pictures. Having the new Makara logo engraved instead of the "M" embossed is something I'm discussing with the manufacturer right now. The crown is 3mm thick, and it will be made of bronze, like on the Octopus. I understand the greening issue, but it's not so bad, and I've never been a fan of the mismatching crown color when it's made of stainless. Titanium is better, but not ideal.



Luminated said:


> All the image/photos Nadim has posted are with a crown in bronze or similar coloured material, my Octopus has a bronze crown so I can't see him switching to something else when he's already got this working well. As for greening skin, some are more sensitive to this than others, myself I've occasionally experience it when I've worn mine to the gym but it's slight at best and in normal day to day life where heavy amounts of sweat aren't an issue everything is good.


Exactly!



Monkwearmouth said:


> Does anyone know the case diameter without the crown? The specs say 44mm but it is unclear if that includes the crown.
> 
> As to ordering, I am very interested in the Turtle in teal, but really need to see an example of the colour before I pull the trigger. 'Teal' to my mind is a greeney blue, which would be great set against the bronze case. However, the design pics seem to show a dark blue.


44mm is without the crown. The crown being 3mm thick, it brings the total width to 47mm.



Luminated said:


> Does anyone know if the crown will have the new logo or the 'M' like on the Octopus.


I'm hoping it can be done. I'm discussing this with the manufacturer right now. One of the last few details to finalizing before starting production later this week


----------



## littlebeetle (Sep 8, 2014)

Both Makara Sea Turtle model are awesome...I struggled to made my choice.....and I have pull my trigger on Sea Turtle (Teal)...although I wish to have both 

Giveaway question: Love to receive Hawksbill Maroon....outstanding color dial

Thanks.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Ordered a teal as well. Anticipation!


----------



## Jake the Mess (Jun 4, 2014)

I know winners of giveaway will be selected randomly, but on my opinion, Luminated really deserves to win one of those two available watches...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Jake the Mess said:


> I know winners of giveaway will be selected randomly, but on my opinion, Luminated really deserves to win one of those two available watches...


Thanks for that vote but to be honest this wouldn't be in the spirit of how this giveaway should work.

I'm 100% behind Nadim here and really want him and his watch business to succeed because I reckon he's a genuine upstanding bloke who actually listens to ideas and quite often implements those suggestions like with the Octopus which originally wasn't to get a sapphire fully lumed bezel and it's caseback design, the addition of the Hawksbill instead of just the SeaTurtle and now the colours choices we have on both version all of which Nadim has taken on board and run with which I think it great.

I'll just to be glad to be able to say in a few years time I was there at the beginning.


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

I really like the teal Hawksbill. Thanks for the giveaway!

I'll be following this thread closely.


----------



## LBisevac (Dec 2, 2006)

They are all nice, but my pick is a teal Hawksbill.


----------



## watchik (Aug 5, 2014)

I like the Makara Hawksbill Sea Turtle with teal dial. Thanks for the giveaway chance!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

watchik said:


> Missed the pre-order for the watch I like, but here is my entry for the giveaway - I like the Makata Octopus Bronze with blue dial. Thanks!


Hey bud, this is for the sea turtles, not the octopus. You can still pre order the sea turtles..:think:


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Thanks for that vote but to be honest this wouldn't be in the spirit of how this giveaway should work.
> 
> I'm 100% behind Nadim here and really want him and his watch business to succeed because I reckon he's a genuine upstanding bloke who actually listens to ideas and quite often implements those suggestions like with the Octopus which originally wasn't to get a sapphire fully lumed bezel and it's caseback design, the addition of the Hawksbill instead of just the SeaTurtle and now the colours choices we have on both version all of which Nadim has taken on board and run with which I think it great.
> 
> ...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

47 mm "total width" (9 o'clock to crown edge)...perfect.


----------



## watchik (Aug 5, 2014)

Craustin1 said:


> Hey bud, this is for the sea turtles, not the octopus. You can still pre order the sea turtles..:think:


Oops! Thanks, I will update my post.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> Well, Luminated...if anybody hasn't told you yet...THANK YOU. And, you're AWSOME! XD Thanks for those "PhotoShop" renderings. It made my decision to purchace a lot easier; seeing the respective colors (approximate) and how it would look "on wrist" sealed the deal for me. I'm positive I'm not the only one... It's that kind of selfless work that makes this forum great! I hope Nadim adds an extra strap, or "sweet discount", to your order...


You are welcome mate and if what I've done has made the decision that bit easier then the time it took has been well worth it. It will be interesting to see how closely the colour matches to the actual dials when Nadim receives them and if very close then I will do this again for future projects if Nadim is OK with that.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Found some straps which might work perfectly with either maroon version.


















And for the ones that have ordered teal.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

How about this one?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Some additional images of the Hawksbill in both maroon and teal.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Luminated said:


> Some additional images of the Hawksbill in both maroon and teal.
> 
> View attachment 1646024
> 
> View attachment 1646026


Looks great! But what about brown/bronze stitching, instead of white?


----------



## ccrdiver (Jul 6, 2014)

I think I like the teal Sea turtle best. However, they all look nice.Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

like the hawksbill teal. Nice watches.


----------



## kpfeifle (Mar 14, 2009)

So here is my question on straps, I ordered the maroon dial watch, and have been looking at various straps. Quite a few Oxblood and Cordovan color leather straps, but I'm thinking that if it does not match the dial color pretty close (and what are the chances of that) it will look off. Maybe I'm just better with a basic black. Will be interested to see peoples actual watches with their satrap choices in the future, maybe it will help me decide. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Devits (Mar 2, 2011)

Teal looks best with the bronze! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## nisse (Feb 19, 2014)

c'mon photographer you can do better than that


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

nisse said:


> c'mon photograper you can do sharper than that


You might not have been following this thread that closely these are the original photos on page 1 of the 'black' Hawksbill that Nadim did, what I have done is photoshopped the dials to the maroon and teal colour.

I actually think I've done a bloody good job.

p.s.

Decided to mess around with a photo of my Octopus and do a similar transformation, well I will need to share it with Nadim as I reckon you will be seeing some interesting colours with it's replacement.


----------



## indy_tdi (Sep 20, 2014)

Got my preorder in for hawksbill teal!


----------



## mystopp (Jan 28, 2012)

Ordered a black Hawksbill. My first brass watch and also my first microbrand purchase.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

mystopp said:


> Ordered a black Hawksbill. My first brass watch and also my first microbrand purchase.


Not brass, this is bronze and not only old version but CuSn8 which arguably gives you the best patina.


----------



## mystopp (Jan 28, 2012)

LOL even better in that case

Edit : teal hawksbill for the giveaway


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

SO this will be my First Bronze watch and First Makara as I kinda was on the fence about the Octopus and I missed out on it,

my* FAVORITE would be the Black Dial Sea Turtle* as I will most likely order that in the next day or 2. But THANKS!! for the giveaway opportunity I will be more than happy with any colour.

BTW anyone know exactly what currency that the watch is billed as? I have both currency visas, but I haven't heard back from Nadim yet.


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Beetho said:


> Nadim wrote:
> 
> "I was thinking about making a matching-color rubber strap, with shoulders to match the lugs' width, a-la B&R. What do you guys think about that?"
> 
> ...


I cannot like or agree with this post enough! I love the idea of a matching, rubber dive strap.
And Iso style, preaching to the chior! I'm a huge fan of the Iso and it would make a stellar addition to this project!


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Luminated said:


> Some additional images of the Hawksbill in both maroon and teal.
> 
> View attachment 1646024
> 
> View attachment 1646026


I still can't get over these renderings, Luminated.
Excellent work as always and thanks for making the wait even more exciting than it already is!


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm still on the fence, waiting for the pantone dial colours from Nadim. I need a better idea of what teal will look like. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

jricher82 said:


> I still can't get over these renderings, Luminated.
> Excellent work as always and thanks for making the wait even more exciting than it already is!


Glad you like.

What I'm exactly doing with the software program is using the 'ink pot' to sample the colour of both images on Nadims renders and convert it on to the photos of the watches, sounds simpler than it actually is. Of course when Nadim gets the sample dials and posts the images I'll be able to very quickly redo these photoshop to also exactly how the finished articles will look.


----------



## MK92242 (Apr 8, 2009)

Black sea turtle would be my giveaway choice


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

US$


AVS_Racing said:


> SO this will be my First Bronze watch and First Makara as I kinda was on the fence about the Octopus and I missed out on it,
> 
> my* FAVORITE would be the Black Dial Sea Turtle* as I will most likely order that in the next day or 2. But THANKS!! for the giveaway opportunity I will be more than happy with any colour.
> 
> BTW anyone know exactly what currency that the watch is billed as? I have both currency visas, but I haven't heard back from Nadim yet.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

OK, resistance is futile, and today is my birthday, and so ...

I ordered a Hawksbill Maroon!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm surprised this hasn't sold out already.


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

taike said:


> I'm surprised this hasn't sold out already.


Someone knows how many pieces will be produced it?


----------



## chuooi (Jan 26, 2008)

*Hawksbill Sea Turtle in black for me.*


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

taike said:


> I'm surprised this hasn't sold out already.





Beetho said:


> Someone knows how many pieces will be produced it?


There's a total of 750 between both models, so that's 125 in each colour though I think Nadim said he was selling only 100 units of each leaving the remaining 25 for warranty and QC issues.


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Nadim,


I would like to order the Sea Turtle, but saw that PayPal is not an option to pay.
I have a substantial PayPal account, so would like to pay with these funds.

Is this possible?

Thanks for the feedback.

Marc


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

taike said:


> I'm surprised this hasn't sold out already.


It'd be cool to see update on sales numbers to maybe push me over the ledge so I don't miss out. I'm still on the fence. Just got a new watch a few days ago and have 3 on pre order so I need some coaxing.


----------



## Messy (Sep 4, 2014)

I am so very close to pre-ordering!

What are peoples opinion on the movement? Any concerns?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Messy said:


> I am so very close to pre-ordering!
> 
> What are peoples opinion on the movement? Any concerns?


It is a popular entry-level movement used by many microbrand affordables. No concerns whatsoever.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Messy said:


> I am so very close to pre-ordering!
> 
> What are peoples opinion on the movement? Any concerns?


I've this movement in my Seiko Monster, it started off super accurate losing about a second per day which when place crown down gain the most of this back but it got dropped and is now running between 12-15s per day which is still very decent for an auto.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

mrklabb said:


> It'd be cool to see update on sales numbers to maybe push me over the ledge so I don't miss out. I'm still on the fence. Just got a new watch a few days ago and have 3 on pre order so I need some coaxing.


I jumped on 2 of these in teal and maroon within hours of the pre-order opening up. Didn't want to be on the outside looking in. In hindsight, 600-piece release isn't that small, but 100 of the variant you prefer does make it feel risky losing out. Tremendously affordable bronzo.

I wouldn't push you over a ledge, but I would pull you off the fence and into the fold.


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

taike said:


> I jumped on 2 of these in teal and maroon within hours of the pre-order opening up. Didn't want to be on the outside looking in. In hindsight, 600-piece release isn't that small, but 100 of the variant you prefer does make it feel risky losing out. Tremendously affordable bronzo.
> 
> I wouldn't push you over a ledge, but I would pull you off the fence and into the fold.


That sums up my thoughts as I'm only really interested in one SKU option. I just got my first 24mm lug watch so it'd be nice to have a companion to share straps with. Just not sure I need or want a bronze watch? I'm not sold on the allure to the whole patina stuff.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

mrklabb said:


> That sums up my thoughts as I'm only really interested in one SKU option. I just got my first 24mm lug watch so it'd be nice to have a companion to share straps with. Just not sure I need or want a bronze watch? I'm not sold on the allure to the whole patina stuff.


These will be my first bronze watches. The pricing just made it a no-brainer for me. I am not into the whole forced patina business with eggs, chemicals, bodily fluids, or what have you; but I do enjoy the natural changes in my brass cases.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

mrklabb said:


> That sums up my thoughts as I'm only really interested in one SKU option. I just got my first 24mm lug watch so it'd be nice to have a companion to share straps with. Just not sure I need or want a bronze watch? I'm not sold on the allure to the whole patina stuff.


Until I got my first I felt the same way but now I barely wear any of my other watches. The real advantage of this one is you aren't throwing out a load of dosh to try but I can assure you that you will become hooked like the rest of us.


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

Black Hawksbill, oh yeah!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

taike said:


> These will be my first bronze watches. The pricing just made it a no-brainer for me. I am not into the whole forced patina business with eggs, chemicals, bodily fluids, or what have you; but I do enjoy the natural changes in my brass cases.


Think of using Liver of Sulphur as something to kick start the patina process rather than completing it. My Octopus I did its LoS treatment a while back but what I've found is the patina is ever changing and areas that originally were dark after the process are now lighter due being worn off from contact with either clothing or my fingers.










This was a photo taken shortly after it got its LoS treatment and the one below was taken today weeks later, you'll notice that the sides are now darker through additional nature patina but the crown has actually lightened. That's the beauty of bronze it's an ever changing process with no two looking identical.


----------



## counterclockwise (Sep 4, 2014)

Makara Hawksbill Sea Turtle (Black)


----------



## tzm1 (Aug 18, 2014)

now this watch really speaks to me

i like Hawksbill Sea Turtle. black and teal dials are my favourite


----------



## SteveA95 (Oct 19, 2007)

Please put my name in the hat for the lucky draw.

I had to visualise each of the watches with some ageing and patina on it.

And at the end of that mental exercise, my favourite was the marroon Hawksbill.

Thanks Nadim, for this great opportunity to win a Makara Turtle.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm dying to see the coloured dial samples to see exactly how different they are from the image I have in my head.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Luminated said:


> I'm dying to see the coloured dial samples to see exactly how different they are from the image I have in my head.


Me too! C'mon Nadim, my credit card trigger finger is aching.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KJLI (Aug 5, 2010)

Gotta say that the black dial sea turtle looks the best!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Ten more days till Nadim draws out winners of the turtles!!!! :-!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Deyn Man said:


> Ten more days till Nadim draws out winners of the turtles!!!! :-!


I forgot about the draw, who ever wins will be getting one sweet watch.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Luminated said:


> I forgot about the draw, who ever wins will be getting one sweet watch.


He/she surely will...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Fingers crossed... XD


----------



## KingGidora (Jan 15, 2014)

I stumbled across the Makara Octopus and instantly fell in love with it.

Unfortunately, they are no longer available and i will never own a piece.

I really love the Black Hawksbill Sea Turtle, and I hope that i will be selected


----------



## robncircus (Dec 29, 2012)

Good watch, great price. Put a deposit in today!

My favorite is the Hawksbill Sea Turtle in black. When will we se real pics of the teal and maroon?


----------



## spencerm7er (Sep 19, 2014)

Just ordered a teal Sea Turtle and a maroon Sea Turtle! December cannot come soon enough!


----------



## watchik (Aug 5, 2014)

Can't wait!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I look at my Octopus and I love it completely but I reckon the SeaTurtle will look even better which is a hell of a feat in my opinion. I love everything about this design, especially the little groove between the bezel and the case and I reckon the new colours will look stellar.

Super watch, super price what could be better.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the new pre-orders 

And good luck to all the new entrants into the giveaway. Only 1 more week before the giveaway closes!

Here's the latest update on the preorder:

1) All details have been finalized, and the manufacturing deposit has already been made. That means that production is starting... as soon as they get back to work after yet another Holiday in China lol We're still starting a couple of weeks earlier than I expected 

2) I originally planned on only including a brown leather strap. But since we're adding 2 additional dial colors, it's harder to match the brown of the leather with the new colors. So, I've decided to go for a black leather strap. Black leather is anyway a very good match with bronze.

3) Thanks to the awesome renders that Luminated produced with the matching strap colors. I've decided to add a rubber strap that will match the dial color. It will be a custom branded rubber, with shoulders (a-la Bell & Ross). Here's a quick drawing. I'll have the proper CAD from the factory next week. It will be made from the same rubber material as the rubber strap that came with the Octopus.









4) I believe I completely forgot to post the Pantone code for the Maroon and Teal colors. So, here we go: 
- TEAL : PMS 322
- MAROON: PMS 1955

5) Here are the latest pre-order figures:

Makara Hawksbill (Maroon) - 37
Makara Hawksbill (Black) - 33
Makara Hawksbill (Teal) - 24

Makara Sea Turtle (Teal) - 24
Makara Sea Turtle (Maroon) - 24
Makara Sea Turtle (Black) - 15

Total : 157

I'll be pushing on marketing a little bit next week to get those sales going strong again! I'll try to get more pictures up as well 

Oh, and about the colored dials, it will still take some time before I get the samples in hand, so for now, you'll have to rely on the renders that Luminated did. They should be very close to reality.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks for the update... Looks like Santa will have a watch for me this Christmas!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Nadim firstly let me say thanks for the update and the revelation of an additional rubber strap in matching colours. Looking at you sketch of the new strap has me wondering whether it's a fitted strap in the same way the end links are on a bracelet, man such a thing would be cool if true.

p.s.
Everyone should google both colours if still sitting on the fence because both the Maroon and Teal are stunning, originally I was in favour of Teal then switched to Maroon but I'm now swinging back to Teal as I reckon it's dial will be so unique especially with a bronze case.


----------



## indy_tdi (Sep 20, 2014)

Nadim, thanks for the update! Wow, a color matched strap, that will be a lot of 'Teal' - I think it will be great! Looking forward to receiving my order! Will the leather strap also have shoulders on it? It we preordered, are we also signed up for the give away?


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

Nadim, thanks so much for the rubber strap, it will be great, it's a good idea.
For me, Hawksbill Maroon is number 1!


----------



## WhiteWind (Sep 4, 2014)

Beautiful watch & and nice strap! I have ordered a Black Hawksbill just now.
I would like to get a Maroon Sea Turtle as a giveaway, if I am enough lucky.
I am afraid I don't know how I can entry the giveaway.
Could someone kindly let me know what I should do, please?
Anyway I am very happy to be one of pre-order members with all of you.
Great Thanks!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

WhiteWind said:


> Beautiful watch & and nice strap! I have ordered a Black Hawksbill just now.
> I would like to get a Maroon Sea Turtle as a giveaway, if I am enough lucky.
> I am afraid I don't know how I can entry the giveaway.
> Could someone kindly let me know what I should do, please?
> ...


The very fact you have mentioned you would like to be entered into the draw means you now are. Best of luck.


----------



## WhiteWind (Sep 4, 2014)

Thank you, Luminated. I am a fan of the threads related Makara's watches in Asia. Everyone is very kind and gentle. I hope Makara's fans party will be held and enjoy it with all of you in some day in some place.


----------



## tomead (Aug 4, 2014)

Hawkbill Sea Turtle Teal. That is a sweet watch!


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

hi nadim. I per ordered mine last week. can you put me in the drawer for for the prize. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

I am loving the Hawksbill. I cannot decide between the Black or the Green, but I think the green wins out purely because I do not have a green dial watch yet. 

This is the first Bronze watch that has truly grabbed my attention. Congratulation.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Nadim said:


> View attachment 1655809


Very cool update Nadim! Quick question, would you consider turning the individual MAKARA letters on the strap so it read MAKARA from top to bottom on each side? Not only would it make it more ambidextrous, I think it may be more visually appealing and readable from all angles.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

I think once the Giveaway is done sales will increase when people realize that if they want one they are going to have to pay for it!

Also I really like the rubber strap for the Octopus so one that color matches of the same material for the Seahawk will be very nice.



Nadim said:


> Thanks for all the new pre-orders
> 
> And good luck to all the new entrants into the giveaway. Only 1 more week before the giveaway closes!
> 
> ...


----------



## akatim (Sep 14, 2014)

The Hawksbill Black would be my choice.


----------



## driftwood (Oct 4, 2014)

Hawksbill Maroon is my favorite! Please enter me in the giveaway thanks. Excellent looking bronze watches, great
job!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Nadim, what about having a black rubber strap like the one you have pictured here as an option to buy? I think the black just goes well with everything. While I think a matching dial strap is cool, just not sure how much wrist time it would get on the teal color. Any idea what a black would cost, and maybe how many might buy that? Thanks



Nadim said:


> Thanks for all the new pre-orders
> 
> And good luck to all the new entrants into the giveaway. Only 1 more week before the giveaway closes!
> 
> ...


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

+ 1. I cannot imagine wearing a teal strap.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

Luminated said:


> The very fact you have mentioned you would like to be entered into the draw means you now are. Best of luck.


Me too, me too, pls


----------



## solidsmeagol (Oct 3, 2014)

They look gorgeous. Can't afford it though, just bought another watch...
Maroon Hawksbill for the giveaway.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Craustin1 said:


> Nadim, what about having a black rubber strap like the one you have pictured here as an option to buy? I think the black just goes well with everything. While I think a matching dial strap is cool, just not sure how much wrist time it would get on the teal color. Any idea what a black would cost, and maybe how many might buy that? Thanks





Monkwearmouth said:


> + 1. I cannot imagine wearing a teal strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Weird but I actually think it would look cool and it's not entirely unheard of to have bright coloured rubber straps on divers what with orange and yellow being popular and Aquadive enough offer a bright blue.










I say dare to be different.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Luminated said:


> Weird but I actually think it would look cool and it's not entirely unheard of to have bright coloured rubber straps on divers what with orange and yellow being popular and Aquadive enough offer a bright blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not weird, I do also think non-black rubberstrap is cool. Teal strap on this watch would look awesome I bet.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

tobytobes said:


> hi nadim. I per ordered mine last week. can you put me in the drawer for for the prize.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You seem like a GREAT guy... But, I don't think that Nadim is going to put you in his "drawers". LoL 
Ugh... Such droll humor on a Sunday. Cheers tobyobes!


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

I do anything for a free watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegatron24 (Mar 3, 2014)

I'd love to get in on the giveaway! I really like the teal Hawksbill. Thanks!


----------



## xhenke (Oct 17, 2013)

I want to win!
Black Sea Turtle looks great!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

xhenke said:


> I want to win!
> Black Sea Turtle looks great!


We would all like to win but the most important thing is to be happy for the lucky bloke who actually does, who ever that might be.

Personally I've swung from teal to maroon and back again but to be honest who wouldn't be happy owning either.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm still wondering about the maroon version, will it be more brownish or reddish? I hope it has a lot of red though, as I don't really fancy bronze watch with brown dial. That's why I stick to the teal dial, it stands out more and gives more military look.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

wtma said:


> I'm still wondering about the maroon version, will it be more brownish or reddish? I hope it has a lot of red though, as I don't really fancy bronze watch with brown dial. That's why I stick to the teal dial, it stands out more and gives more military look.


Hopefully this will help you decide.

This is the exact colour of each

PMS1955 









PMS322


----------



## pronxs (Aug 17, 2011)

makara sea turtle!!!!


----------



## buddalouie (Mar 3, 2014)

Green hawksbill is my favorite


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

I am really loving the teal Hawksbill, great combo!


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

I really like the Makara Hawksbill Sea Turtle (Teal)... I can imagine after the patina...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

flying.fish said:


> I really like the Makara Hawksbill Sea Turtle (Teal)... I can imagine after the patina...


My thoughts exactly, patina just makes everything better.


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Luminated said:


> Weird but I actually think it would look cool and it's not entirely unheard of to have bright coloured rubber straps on divers what with orange and yellow being popular and Aquadive enough offer a bright blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And then there's this beauty as well......love the teal on teal combo. 
Thinking of changing my order from maroon to teal.


----------



## Malk572 (Aug 11, 2013)

I just ordered a black Sea Turtle..but if i could win another one it would be a Teal Hawksbill, so count me in for the giveaway!


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

Only a couple days left before the giveaway ends! *My favorite is the Teal Sea Turtle. *

I love that arrow hand. It's close though because both colors are gorgeous and I REALLY love applied markers as they add depth to the dial.

Thanks for adding the rubber strap as well! My preference for straps would be to have a brown leather and a black rubber rather than a matching material strap. Perhaps matching stitching would look nice, and the B&R style fitted rubber in black.... mmm hmm...

This watch is too good to pass up in any combination! Great offering.


----------



## Jo Ho (Jun 20, 2014)

Definitely want that black dial Seaturtle!!


----------



## Aquaaiea (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't think I was specific in the giveaway question, so put me down for a Hawksbill Maroon. Thanx!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for the pre-orders guys! Keep them coming 

The giveaway ends tomorrow! Good luck everyone!

My contact at the factory told me the colored dials should be ready in about 2 weeks. That means I'll have them in about a month LOL Hopefully they'll have the rubber straps ready at the same time!

Here's a picture of the black leather strap. They didn't get the stitching color right, so they're redoing it now. I'm aiming for an off-white stitching.


----------



## Sniperdogs (Feb 7, 2012)

I want the *Hawksbill Sea Turtle maroon dial...*


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

I think I haven't been naughty much and mostly, I've been nice... Hope Santa rewards me in advance with a giveaway tom LOL :-!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Great gesture... thanx!

Whew.... in, just in time with a Hawksbill in black.


----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)

I dig the hawksbill in black. (And teal and maroon)! Very cool stuff


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Nadim said:


> Thanks for the pre-orders guys! Keep them coming
> 
> The giveaway ends tomorrow! Good luck everyone!
> 
> ...


I'm in for first dibs on this reject strap!!!! Send it my way when my watch ships Nadim, I'm all over it.


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

Nadim said:


> Thanks for the pre-orders guys! Keep them coming
> 
> The giveaway ends tomorrow! Good luck everyone!
> 
> ...


Any chance of a vote for strap colors? I'm thinking many people would vote for brown leather vs. black and black rubber vs. matching color.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

SD350 said:


> Any chance of a vote for strap colors? I'm thinking many people would vote for brown leather vs. black and black rubber vs. matching color.


I think the problem you will find is many buyers already own an Octopus, that being the case, we already have Brown leather and Black rubber. I would hazard a guess that most of us Octopi owners would vote against more of the same, I know my vote would be for Black leather and matching rubber.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

That stitching is not bad for a bronze watch!



Nadim said:


> Thanks for the pre-orders guys! Keep them coming
> 
> The giveaway ends tomorrow! Good luck everyone!
> 
> ...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I also think keep the stitch of the sample strap is a great idea and I'll tell you why I feel this way, most straps you buy get supplied with stitching that either match the colour of the strap or with stitching with is white so to get one which matches the bronze case. But I would also suggest asking the community if stitching that matches the dial colour on a black strap would be preferable because it's almost possible to getting this from aftermarket sources without spending big dosh.


----------



## LaPeBe (Feb 28, 2012)

Really nice watch! 
My fav would be Sea Turtle with Maroon dial.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> I also think keep the stitch of the sample strap is a great idea and I'll tell you why I feel this way, most straps you buy get supplied with stitching that either match the colour of the strap or with stitching with is white so to get one which matches the bronze case. But I would also suggest asking the community if stitching that matches the dial colour on a black strap would be preferable because it's almost possible to getting this from aftermarket sources without spending big dosh.


+1 on keeping the stitching the "present color" instead of changing it... Because of the case being bronze the brown stitching is really "trick" in that it coordinates with the case subtly. I don't think that making the assumption that present forum members who've "opted in" to the pre-order are present owners of the Octopus and would have those straps that came with it. I, for one, don't own a Makara and this offering will be my first watch from the company... 
Shouldn't every watch stand on it's own in regards to any accessories that would come with it?
I've have a "ham hock" for a wrist (9 inches) so...most likely, the straps won't fit me... I'm still in though;and have two custom straps for my Turtle already.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

@watermanxxl, seriously you have a 9" wrist. How did it get so big, never mind I don't think I want to know that. lol


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Luminated said:


> @watermanxxl, seriously you have a 9" wrist. How did it get so big, never mind I don't think I want to know that. lol


May be the wrist get aroused when wearing a beautiful watch . just joking.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> I don't think that making the assumption that present forum members who've "opted in" to the pre-order are present owners of the Octopus and would have those straps that came with it. I, for one, don't own a Makara and this offering will be my first watch from the company...


I never said _all_ forum members who've "opted in" to the pre-order are present owners, I said _many_ buyers already own an Octopus, simply pointing out that it may skew the vote. I think it is great that there are new Makara owners in the mix here, I think it is a wonderful brand with a very bright future ahead of it. I wouldn't want anyone to miss out on such a great opportunity as Nadim has proved his flexibility in the past and things only seem to get better.

I've most definitely always been in support of each watch and owner standing on its / their own and being unique and have no issue what so ever if Nadim decides to put this to a vote.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^Yeah so far Nadim has showed that he's open to suggestion if valid and enough are in favour. I just think it's a great opportunity to offer a strap with stitching to match the colours of the dial and shouldn't be a headache to control as each watch will arrive with the strap already attached but if that wasn't an option then thread in this copper colour would be my next vote for sure.

p.s.
Might be off-topic but congrats to Nadim with his new kickstart watch project, cracking looking piece especially with the blue hands. Just a shame it's only 40mm.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Luminated said:


> ^Yeah so far Nadim has showed that he's open to suggestion if valid and enough are in favour. I just think it's a great opportunity to offer a strap with stitching to match the colours of the dial and shouldn't be a headache to control as each watch will arrive with the strap already attached but if that wasn't an option then thread in this copper colour would be my next vote for sure.
> 
> p.s.
> Might be off-topic but congrats to Nadim with his new kickstart watch project, cracking looking piece especially with the blue hands. Just a shame it's only 40mm.


Personally I'm not a fan of light stitching only because I am so rough on my watches and they usually start to discolor fairly soon. On the flip side, the one plus to light stitching is that I can change it (dye) to the color of my choice and then have a unique strap. I won't complain which ever way it goes, I'm just stoked to be in on another great Makara. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

OK, results day! Who won the watch??


----------



## Archii (Oct 8, 2014)

*Hawksbill Sea Turtle with Black Dial is my favorite  
*


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sorcer said:


> OK, results day! Who won the watch??


Well congrats to whom ever it is as they will be getting a cracker of a prize.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

They'll be getting a real hum-dinger!


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Nadim said:


> Here's a picture of the black leather strap. They didn't get the stitching color right, so they're redoing it now. I'm aiming for an off-white stitching.
> 
> View attachment 1679978


I have to say I like that strap the way it is and would prefer it with that stitching than a lighter stitch - I think it matches the bronze well.

I've pre-order a black Hawksbill and would be a happy chap if it came with this strap and a black rubber one, notched to fit the shape of the lugs (iykwim).


----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)

I prefer the Hawksbill in brown.

Please enter me in the give-away.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

So who are the winners?!? :-!


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Maybe the winners were notified via pm?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Im sure we will all hear soon enough.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Deyn Man said:


> So who are the winners?!? :-!


Everyone who's secured one of these lovely watches at the pre-order price is a winner!


----------



## Dado (Sep 23, 2008)

I really like the black dialled Hawksbill Sea Turtle! Nice work on these watches


----------



## Anonimo79 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hawksbill Maroon would be my choice!


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Deyn Man said:


> So who are the winners?!? :-!


Winners were to be announced on the 10th. ???


----------



## Jake the Mess (Jun 4, 2014)

Patience, my young padawan 

I'm sure Nadim is superbusy right now, launching multiple watches at once. And I'm also sure that he hasn't forgotten about this giveaway.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah give Nadim a break, he's only just launched the second instalment of his ultra thin dress watch on Kickstart so I bet he's up to his ears at the moment.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey guys! Sorry, I completely forgot the giveaway ended on Friday! It's Thanksgiving weekend here in Canada, and I was trying to spend some time away from the computer!

So, without further ado, I'm happy to announce the 2 lucky winners of the giveaway :

*primerak*

and

*Laparoscopic Yoda*

I'll send them both a PM right away. And they have 2 weeks to respond or else, we'll pick other winners.

You guys may have a point about the brown stitching on the black strap. It could be an interesting match with the bronze case. My only concern is that it could clash with the maroon dial. The black dial is easy to match. Teal usually goes well with brown. But maroon is more complicated...

I should have the rubber strap final drawing some time this week.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Congrats to the winners, it's always a nice surprise something like this.

I agree with what you are saying here Nadim about the straps and especially the Maroon one, you could offer black on all three but with matching thread on the Maroon/Teal ones and white or brown stitching for the black dial one.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Congratulations fellas!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Congratulations! That is one heck of a win!


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice one Nadim, good of you to do the giveaway, shame you didn't pull my name out! 

Well done primerak and Laparoscopic Yoda! 

Luminated's idea on the strap sounds good to me.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Laparoscopic Yoda and primerak, congrats and wear in good health!


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks Nadim and everyone! Trying to decide whether to just get the one I preordered (maroon Hawksbill) or get the teal Sea Turtle to make it a duo. What would the other forum members do?

Thanks again for the generous giveaway!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Congrats to all. And thanks for the Giveaway!


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> Thanks Nadim and everyone! Trying to decide whether to just get the one I preordered (maroon Hawksbill) or get the teal Sea Turtle to make it a duo. What would the other forum members do?
> 
> Thanks again for the generous giveaway!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mate, I'd ordered a maroon Hawksbill, and if I won I would've asked Nadim to keep my order and send me a teal Sea Turtle (or maybe a teal Hawksbill)...I'd definitely take two if I had the chance! ;-)


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

WOW Thank you Nadim + members! Cant remember the last time I won anything. Looking forward both watches now!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> Thanks Nadim and everyone! Trying to decide whether to just get the one I preordered (maroon Hawksbill) or get the teal Sea Turtle to make it a duo. What would the other forum members do?
> 
> Thanks again for the generous giveaway!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not even a question for me, I would be getting two watches sent my way. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Congrats guys! Good to see two dudes who pre order win.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Congrats to the winners! Wear them with pride!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> @watermanxxl, seriously you have a 9" wrist. How did it get so big, never mind I don't think I want to know that. lol


 LoL... good one Luminated! I'm well north of 300 pounds and my wrist is in porportion to the rest of me... I think. I assume it's the weightlifting; it DOES make the forearms...kinda..."Popeye-ish". XD


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

S.Nair said:


> May be the wrist get aroused when wearing a beautiful watch . just joking.


Well... S.Nair, as long as one wrist isn't larger than the other. LoL. Now, if my left wrist was 7.5" and my right wrist was 9".... 
I don't know if you laugh at...or cry with...a guy in that condition! XD


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

HapaHapa said:


> I prefer the Hawksbill in brown.
> 
> Please enter me in the give-away.


Yeah... I prefer the Hawkbill in brown too. To bad they're not making that color combination... XD But, marron is a gorgeous shade! And, mind you, will wear with your brown straps nicely.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Laparoscopic Yoda and primerak, can you inform me if you are getting a burning pain in your left arm to the point where you doubt you could wear a watch because I need to know if my voodoo dolls and pins are working. lol


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Luminated said:


> Laparoscopic Yoda and primerak, can you inform me if you are getting a burning pain in your left arm to the point where you doubt you could wear a watch because I need to know if my voodoo dolls and pins are working. lol


Well, I am getting a pain in my left arm which is also radiating to my jaw, plus it feels like an elephant is sitting on my chest. It's probably nothing. I'll just ignore it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> Well, I am getting a pain in my left arm which is also radiating to my jaw, plus it feels like an elephant is sitting on my chest. It's probably nothing. I'll just ignore it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be sure to let us know how much St. Peter enjoyed hearing about your watch collection...


----------



## indy_tdi (Sep 20, 2014)

Congrats La Yoda. Nice to see a fellow Hoosier win one!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Nadim... A request; could you use a removable buckle with the leather strap? I notice that on the Octopus leather they have "sewn in" buckles yes?
Speaking for the "ham fisted" I'll likely be using a different strap on my Turtle (large wrists) and was hoping that the bronze buckle would be "portable" and able to be used on another strap.
That option may interest other buyers as well...


----------



## littlebeetle (Sep 8, 2014)

Congratulations to the winners of the give away. Wear it with pride like some one said.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

This whole waiting for actual photos of the coloured dials is killing me.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Congrats to the winners, and a big thanks to Nadim.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

I think it wasn't sewn in but shoulderless springs making it very difficult to remove for the Octopus. I believe he has already mentioned that the bars on the Sea Turtle will have shoulders and should be easier to remove. 


watermanxxl said:


> Nadim... A request; could you use a removable buckle with the leather strap? I notice that on the Octopus leather they have "sewn in" buckles yes?
> Speaking for the "ham fisted" I'll likely be using a different strap on my Turtle (large wrists) and was hoping that the bronze buckle would be "portable" and able to be used on another strap.
> That option may interest other buyers as well...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

primerak said:


> I think it wasn't sewn in but shoulderless springs making it very difficult to remove for the Octopus. I believe he has already mentioned that the bars on the Sea Turtle will have shoulders and should be easier to remove.


Congrats mate on your prize, which one did you request as you winnings? :-!


----------



## ayung (Jul 12, 2012)

i cannot decide on sea turtle or the hawkbill and teal or maroon dial.. can someone help decide?!?!!?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

ayung said:


> i cannot decide on sea turtle or the hawkbill and teal or maroon dial.. can someone help decide?!?!!?


Look back through the pages because I've done photoshops of both dials in both teal and maroon, admittedly these might not be exactly right colour wise but should be close and give you a good idea.


----------



## ayung (Jul 12, 2012)

Luminated said:


> Look back through the pages because I've done photoshops of both dials in both teal and maroon, admittedly these might not be exactly right colour wise but should be close and give you a good idea.


magnificent editing.. but still i cannot decide.. both looks great!!


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

ayung said:


> magnificent editing.. but still i cannot decide.. both looks great!!


I honestly don't think there's a bad choice to be made in the bunch. You really can't lose. I like the applied indices to give the dial some depth and texture so I went hawksbill. I also chose maroon because that shade of red is not common to watches but neither is the shade of teal he is using. So maybe it comes down to what colors you look good in.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

primerak said:


> I think it wasn't sewn in but shoulderless springs making it very difficult to remove for the Octopus. I believe he has already mentioned that the bars on the Sea Turtle will have shoulders and should be easier to remove.


Are you referring to the lug bars? The "shoulderless" variety holding the strap to the watch? We may be refering to two different things... I'm refering to the buckle itself. I do understand that oftentimes springbars are used for the buckle (in lieu of screwbars) I'm not sure if these on the Octopus are shoulderless or not... Either way I'm hoping that the buckle is portable.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> Are you referring to the lug bars? The "shoulderless" variety holding the strap to the watch? We may be refering to two different things... I'm refering to the buckle itself. I do understand that oftentimes springbars are used for the buckle (in lieu of screwbars) I'm not sure if these on the Octopus are shoulderless or not... Either way I'm hoping that the buckle is portable.


The springbar in the buckle is also shoulder less and I ended up taking a pair of wire-cutters to the bar.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Luminated said:


> The springbar in the buckle is also shoulder less and I ended up taking a pair of wire-cutters to the bar.


Well seems am lucky to remove those with an ultra thin knife.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I managed to get 2 out of the 3 buckles off with a springbar tool,more luck than anything, third i had to snap. 
It is odd using shoulderless on a non drilled buckle, but easy fix 

Chris


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

The buckle on the Octopus was not sewn-in, but it used a shoulderless springbar so it was a little hard to remove. We'll be using regular springbars on the Sea Turtle!

Here's a rendering of the fitted rubber strap. Thanks to *core attitude* for suggesting to have the logo embossed vertically. Can't wait to see the actual strap!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Nadim said:


> The buckle on the Octopus was not sewn-in, but it used a shoulderless springbar so it was a little hard to remove. We'll be using regular springbars on the Sea Turtle!
> 
> Here's a rendering of the fitted rubber strap. Thanks to *core attitude* for suggesting to have the logo embossed vertically. Can't wait to see the actual strap!
> 
> View attachment 1727578


A 'fitted' rubber strap instead of a regular rubber one is brilliant, this we make me and probably many others prefer this over an aftermarket leather etc, and since the SeaTurtle and Octopus share case design it should hopefully make the strap interchangeable, in fact if this is the case you should offer them separately to the who have an Octopus and like the idea of a fitted strap.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Nadim said:


> The buckle on the Octopus was not sewn-in, but it used a shoulderless springbar so it was a little hard to remove. We'll be using regular springbars on the Sea Turtle!
> 
> Here's a rendering of the fitted rubber strap. Thanks to *core attitude* for suggesting to have the logo embossed vertically. Can't wait to see the actual strap!
> 
> View attachment 1727578


That fitted strap looks awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I'd be up for a fitted rubber/silicone strap offered separately to us Octopus owners 

Chris


----------



## ayung (Jul 12, 2012)

just ordered hawkbill maroon.. decided with this colour because i think teal is a bit to bright for me.. so decided to go bit darker which is maroon.. as for the hands decided to go with hawkbill because of the dial that everyone says the dial has more texture.. can't wait for this badboy to arrive for christmas.. **fingercross..


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Seen this on Instagram.


----------



## ayung (Jul 12, 2012)

limited edition? thats much better rather than the round dial..


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

ayung said:


> limited edition? thats much better rather than the round dial..


Both versions are limited to 125 units of each, that means 125 black, 125 maroon and 125 teal SeaTurtles with the same number of Hawksbills. Though I believe Nadim says he's holding back 25 units of each to deal with any QC issues that might arise prior to shipment to guarantee deadlines are met as best as is humanly possible.

Based on this information you are realistically looking at 100 units of each being available in the pre-order scheme.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

You mean the markers? I would guess he is just playing around with the prototypes......and what you see for sale on the website is the final configurations.



ayung said:


> limited edition? thats much better rather than the round dial..


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

primerak said:


> You mean the markers? I would guess he is just playing around with the prototypes......and what you see for sale on the website is the final configuration.


The only thing different in this photo is the arrow hour hand which Nadim said he will sell a set of hands to anyone who wishes to make the swap.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

I can't wait to see the colored dials. I've been bugging my guy at the factory everyday... "are we there yet? are we there yet?" lol



chirs1211 said:


> I'd be up for a fitted rubber/silicone strap offered separately to us Octopus owners


Yeah, I figured current Octopus owners would be interested in this  I'll make a few more just in case.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> Thanks Nadim and everyone! Trying to decide whether to just get the one I preordered (maroon Hawksbill) or get the teal Sea Turtle to make it a duo. What would the other forum members do?


Had I won, I would have kept my order (black Hawkbill) and got one of the coloured ones, probably maroon.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

I have the Maroon HB on order and going with the black HB for the giveaway. 


Higs said:


> Had I won, I would have kept my order (black Hawkbill) and got one of the coloured ones, probably maroon.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Because of the overwhelming peer pressure, I decided to keep my maroon Hawksbill pre-order and I went with the teal Sea Turtle for the giveaway. Lousy enablers. Good thing I have more slots to fill in my watch box.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> Because of the overwhelming peer pressure, I decided to keep my maroon Hawksbill pre-order and I went with the teal Sea Turtle for the giveaway. Lousy enablers. Good thing I have more slots to fill in my watch box.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Mwah ha ha! You asked the question, I think you knew what answer you'd get from us lot! ;-)
...excellent choices by the way.


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

Nadim said:


> The buckle on the Octopus was not sewn-in, but it used a shoulderless springbar so it was a little hard to remove. We'll be using regular springbars on the Sea Turtle!
> 
> Here's a rendering of the fitted rubber strap. Thanks to *core attitude* for suggesting to have the logo embossed vertically. Can't wait to see the actual strap!
> 
> View attachment 1727578


Any chance you'll let folks choose to have this in black vs. getting the matching dial color?


----------



## NoCompromise (Nov 9, 2010)

SD350 said:


> Any chance you'll let folks choose to have this in black vs. getting the matching dial color?


+1! There would be no lack of demand to offer a black option in addition to the dial color.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

NoCompromise said:


> +1! There would be no lack of demand to offer a black option in addition to the dial color.


At this early stage I think this question should be put to Nadim as it's a valid one that not every one would be into the whole matched strap to dial thing.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Luminated said:


> At this early stage I think this question should be put to Nadim as it's a valid one that not every one would be into the whole matched strap to dial thing.


It's not directly relevant to me as I'm going for a black one anyway but if I'd gone for a maroon (and it was close) I'd still want a black strap.


----------



## adamchen (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi Nadim
I sent an email* on **10/18/2014 7:13 am. *(Ticket #268052)  
Please help and Thanks.


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

Luminated said:


> At this early stage I think this question should be put to Nadim as it's a valid one that not every one would be into the whole matched strap to dial thing.


It's not urgent so I figured he would probably be keeping tabs on this thread as he has time. Seems like I am not alone so hopefully he can simply produce a few less matching colors and a few more black so folks can choose.


----------



## Mac545 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hey

Does anyone know if the dials are matte or glossy??

Cheers.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Mac545 said:


> Hey
> 
> Does anyone know if the dials are matte or glossy??
> 
> Cheers.


Good question. I've both in black, my Moray is gloss black and my Lumtec is a special anti-reflective Matt black and I love both.


----------



## Mac545 (Sep 10, 2014)

Nadim, if you're watching, can you enlighten us please. I think I'd go for matte black or glossy maroon!
Cheers!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

The dials are matte. I think it it will be very interesting for the teal and maroon dials since these kind of colors are usually used on sunburst dials. The contrast against the shiny hands, and the applied indices in the case of the Hawksbill, should be nice. I really can't wait to get the production samples!

As for the black rubber strap, I'll definitely have a bunch of extras made


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Nadim said:


> The dials are matte. I think it it will be very interesting for the teal and maroon dials since these kind of colors are usually used on sunburst dials. The contrast against the shiny hands, and the applied indices in the case of the Hawksbill, should be nice. I really can't wait to get the production samples!


I was original a fan of using a sunbrust dial in a bronze but after seeing images of it in the new Armida A1 Brass I would now shy away from this. Matt is by far the safest choice and looks brill with aged bronze, can't wait to see how this one turns out.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I've been lurking here for a while. Now I'm going away for a bit to sell a few watches....


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

See the watch's mascot.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

any idea when preorder stops?


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

The preorder will be open until at least late-November, maybe until mid-December. We're still a little too early into production to have a more precise date.

The colored dials should be ready very very soon. I'll post pics as soon as possible. I can't wait to see them myself


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Nadim said:


> The preorder will be open until at least late-November, maybe until mid-December. We're still a little too early into production to have a more precise date.


Plenty of time for those on the fence about dial colour to see those dial samples and then make they mind up.



Nadim said:


> The colored dials should be ready very very soon. I'll post pics as soon as possible. I can't wait to see them myself


Cant wait for this, I reckon each will look stunning though for me the Teal will be magical.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

great, I'm waiting to see the maroon sample.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

beceen said:


> great, I'm waiting to see the maroon sample.


Nadim has been saying these will be ready very soon so I hoping within the next week or so we should have to images.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

No one else has seemed to have picked up on this but considering the height of the dome on this thing appears to have zero distortion, in fact it almost looks like there's no crystal there at all.
















This crystal is totally different to the Octopus and I'm willing to bet you will see the dial from very acute angles.


----------



## kvn (Oct 13, 2009)

Bronze and maroon looks really nice!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Luminated said:


> No one else has seemed to have picked up on this but considering the height of the dome on this thing appears to have zero distortion, in fact it almost looks like there's no crystal there at all.
> 
> View attachment 1901698
> 
> ...


That's the beauty of double-domed! You can have the cool look and feel of the high dome without the exaggerated distortion. Win win!

Oh, and I came here to post this:









They messed up a few details (wrong font for the logo, and the line at 6H should connect to the date window border). The colors seem about right, but as usual, it's hard to tell from a single picture with unknown white balance and lighting conditions. I'll confirm when I have them in hand!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Look good from that quick shot. Better with adequate lighting like you said. Thanks



Nadim said:


> That's the beauty of double-domed! You can have the cool look and feel of the high dome without the exaggerated distortion. Win win!
> 
> Oh, and I came here to post this:
> 
> ...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Nadim said:


> That's the beauty of double-domed! You can have the cool look and feel of the high dome without the exaggerated distortion. Win win!


It certainly is a win win situation because who doesn't love a high domed and with the chamfered bezel it exaggerates the dome even more. I just love this image here.











Nadim said:


> Oh, and I came here to post this:
> 
> View attachment 1922922
> 
> ...


It is tricky to know for sure but they do look about right, loving both the deep richness of the maroon and the hue of the teal I can just imagine them in the bronze case.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Damn! The more I look into the watch, the more I fall into it.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

Looking good! And I kinda dig the logo font even better than the original one 
Nadim, any chance you decide to put arrow hand on the raised markers dial? That would be killer:-D 

Wysłane z mikrofalówki za pomocą Tapatalk.


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

Very very good job Nadim. Dials are fantastic and so crystal domed to. It will be a very exclusive watch.
Thanks


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

The maroon looking good cant wait to see the final proto.


----------



## Anonimo79 (Nov 24, 2013)

beceen said:


> Looking good! And I kinda dig the logo font even better than the original one
> Nadim, any chance you decide to put arrow hand on the raised markers dial? That would be killer:-D
> 
> Wysłane z mikrofalówki za pomocą Tapatalk.


+1 I also like the "wrong" font more and the Maroon dial is a beauty!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Nadim, have you any word on when the dials will arrive to you so you can take a proper high detailed photo?


----------



## lane6 (Sep 23, 2010)

These look great. Is the pre-order still on? I'm Looking to pull the trigger.


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

I *SO* cannot wait for these!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't think Nadin will mind me saying this but I'm the guy behind the design of the Hawksbill's dial, basically I sent him my ideas and liked it so much he run with it. Anyway the other day a parcel arrived on my desk from Canada Post sent from Nadim with a very nice surprise inside in the shape of a prototype Hawksbill to see what I thought of it.

Nadim suggested sharing my thoughts with you guys so here goes.

Firstly, what you see here isn't the finished product for a start the case is brass rather than the CuSn8 bronze of the Octopus and that of the production SeaTurtles but things that are production ready are the dial and the crystal which needs a special mention as it's clear, I mean crystal clear to the point you'd swear it wasn't there.




















Another thing worth praising is the strap which though different than the production strap is extremely comfortable and of a decent length to accommodate the vast majority of owners so clearly Nadim took on board everything that was said and has made the adjustments and assures me the production strap will be as soft as this one.










Now as ive already said this is a brass not bronze case but will Nadim's permission I've gave it a special cocktail that's developed its patina and though different to how it appears on my Octopus it's still a beautiful rich colour.










Verdict: A beautiful addition to the Makara lineup that looks extremely good with a sports jacket.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Looks great can't wait to see the other colors


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Luminated said:


> I don't think Nadin will mind me saying this but I'm the guy behind the design of the Hawksbill's dial, basically I sent him my ideas and liked it so much he run with it. Anyway the other day a parcel arrived on my desk from Canada Post sent from Nadim with a very nice surprise inside in the shape of a prototype Hawksbill to see what I thought of it.
> 
> Nadim suggested sharing my thoughts with you guys so here goes.
> 
> ...


If I wasn't already itching for this project to be completed, you got an post this!
Looks great in brass too, I love the mild patina you've given it too.
I've had good luck with my brass and bronze watched with vinegar fumes to give it a nice "baseline" then I let it continue naturally.

Thanks for sharing and thanks for all your hard work and input. 
It sure shows that Nadim is grateful and I'm sure all of us with pre-orders in will be grateful as well, if we aren't already.

Thanks to all involved in making this project happen, I'm happy to have been fortunate to get in on this pre-order and be a part of it.

Cheers to all, keep the updates coming!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> Looks great can't wait to see the other colors


According to Nadim the dials should be with him next week so hopefully in a week or so we will see some photos of these dials in the watch cases but I've rechecked the photoshops I did a while back and they are remarkably close so you shouldn't be seeing any surprises.


----------



## mystopp (Jan 28, 2012)

Look bro I already preordered it you don't have to make the wait ever harder


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

jricher82 said:


> If I wasn't already itching for this project to be completed, you got an post this!
> Looks great in brass too, I love the mild patina you've given it too.
> I've had good luck with my brass and bronze watched with vinegar fumes to give it a nice "baseline" then I let it continue naturally.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate for all your kind words, I might have played a part in this but it's very small and the real star is Nadim who has been so willing to take on board opinions and suggestions of others.

Regarding how I achieved the patina it was actually a combination of boiling water, a healthy droplet of LoS gel and a capfull of Apple Cider Vinegar that turns the liquid milky, I basically poured the mixture into a Tupperware container placed the watch head on a upturned egg cup and closed the lid leaving it there until it achieved the desired colour or to be honest when I could wait any longer. lol

It's a cracking shape that looks brill with a long sleeved shirt.


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow, that dial looks better than in any previous pictures that have been posted. Makes the decision super hard... I love applied markers, but I love the design of the other dial a little better (timeless rolex-style layout)... argh... choices...

Thanks for sharing and great work on that dial design!


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

MEzz said:


> 80+ watches that are in rotation
> About 30 divers ( depending on definitions)
> Only 3 bronze watches + 2 preorders
> 
> Just remind your wife that this watch hobby distracts you from all kind of mischief we men are programmed for 


I fully agree. As we say in Asia - drink the milk, just don't bring home the cow!


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm frying


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Luminated said:


> I don't think Nadin will mind me saying this but I'm the guy behind the design of the Hawksbill's dial, basically I sent him my ideas and liked it so much he run with it. Anyway the other day a parcel arrived on my desk from Canada Post sent from Nadim with a very nice surprise inside in the shape of a prototype Hawksbill to see what I thought of it.
> 
> Nadim suggested sharing my thoughts with you guys so here goes.
> 
> ...


Great pics luminated. I was wondering is it hard to change the strap without lug holes on the sides.I have had a lot of problems changing straps with this kind of design especially if the strap is very stiff.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Hopefully the final case would be a real bronze and not brass.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sorcer said:


> Hopefully the final case would be a real bronze and not brass.


The case will be identical to that of the octopus.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes it will be bronze!


sorcer said:


> Hopefully the final case would be a real bronze and not brass.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Bronze (CuSn8)


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Just afraid that it will be hard to change straps without lug holes at the side.Still deciding to hoot or not. never had a bronze watch and this seems to be the cheapest and most interesting design I come across.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

cal11 said:


> Just afraid that it will be hard to change straps without lug holes at the side.Still deciding to hoot or not. never had a bronze watch and this seems to be the cheapest and most interesting design I come across.


I've had my Octopus for quite some time now and change the strap on a regular basis maybe as many as 30-40 times now and it's no harder to change the strap on it than any of my other non-drilled lug holes watches. Get yourself a springbar tool and it's a doodle.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Luminated said:


> I've had my Octopus for quite some time now and change the strap on a regular basis maybe as many as 30-40 times now and it's no harder to change the strap on it than any of my other non-drilled lug holes watches. Get yourself a springbar tool and it's a doodle.


I have a red python strap that i think will go well with the maroon hawksbill but it has embedded steel tubes inside.So once I get it in it will be very hard to take off without at least bending the spring bars.trust me it is near impossible to remove without damage if your straps has steel tubes.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

cal11 said:


> I have a red python strap that i think will go well with the maroon hawksbill but it has embedded steel tubes inside.So once I get it in it will be very hard to take off without at least bending the spring bars.trust me it is near impossible to remove without damage if your straps has steel tubes.


Remove the tubes and replace with 22mm tubes as I have done with the supplied rubber strap.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I wanted to include the full image of the one I showed earlier just to show how good the patina looks on this brass prototype. Nadim has mentioned to me that he's been considering doing a brass watch at some point and if this one is anything to go by then I'm all for it as I'm digging how it looks.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Great work.Patina looks great on the brass.care to share how you achieved that? Thinking of doing this to my brass watch.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

cal11 said:


> Great work.Patina looks great on the brass.care to share how you achieved that? Thinking of doing this to my brass watch.


Theres two ways you could achieve this result, one is dipping the watch and the other is subjecting the watch case to the fumes of the mixture as I did, I'll explain how it use both methods.

1: Dipping

First get yourself 3 containers that will allow you to fully submerge the watch case, remember to remove the strap and replace the springbars, now attach a piece of thread to one so you can dip the case without touching it. Next boil a kettle you don't want the water to be boiling just very warm, in container one put cold water and bicarbonated soda and stir till mixed, in the next container just the hot water and the third a mixture of a healthy drop of Liver of Sulfur, a capful of Apple Cider vinegar and the warm water and mix this.

Place watch case into the plain hot water for about 30-40 seconds then remove and start dipping the watch into the container with the LoS/Vinegar mix it's cloudy so you will have to keep removing it every few seconds (10-15s) to see its progress, once you've got the desired patina remove and place watch case into the container with the bicarbonated soda, give it a few seconds and remove wash under tap and dry, it's up to you at this point if you want to buff areas to lighten the patina or not.

2: Fumes.

Check back a couple of pages to my write up and you will see what I did, this method takes a heck of a long time but as this was a prototype I doubt the watch would have been pressure tested so method one wasn't an option.

Hope this helps.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

This proto looks good!
Can't decide - sea turtle with this arrow hour hand or hawksbill with applied indices... Still, one of the most anticipated watches for me; keep it up!


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

cal11 said:


> I have a red python strap that i think will go well with the maroon hawksbill but it has embedded steel tubes inside.So once I get it in it will be very hard to take off without at least bending the spring bars.trust me it is near impossible to remove without damage if your straps has steel tubes.


Just don't use tubes with undrilled lugs.
I did once and it cost me the strap.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Though this photo was very telling to how good brass can look if you get the patina right. Oh ignore the blured out bit in the middle, nothing to see there. lol


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

I know it's basically the same case but how does it wear compared to the Octopus? I prefer the bezel less more fluid design and hopefully it wears smaller. 


Luminated said:


> Though this his photo was very telling to how good brass can look if you get the patina right. Oh ignore the blured out bit in the middle, nothing to see there. lol


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

I understand higs. Luckily l only lose my spring bars when I did that.Spring bars are thin so i managed to bend it. Unfortunately my red python straps tubes are hard to remove. I think it is glued on. I have to be a 1 strap guy if I put it on.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

primerak said:


> I know it's basically the same case but how does it wear compared to the Octopus? I prefer the bezel less more fluid design and hopefully it wears smaller.


I doesn't feel to wear smaller but despite its greater overall height (17mm v 15mm) is actually wears thinner, my guess is the fact it's bezel and crystal forms a perfect curve means clothing like jackets and shirt sleeves glide over rather than get caught on the bezel like it would with the Octopus or most other diver.

Its a very comfy watch just like the Octopus.


----------



## Artsonika (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi,
I just ordered my first Makara Watch (Hawksbill Sea Turtle Teal)!
I hope it will be under the Christmas tree ...
I can not wait. :-d


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Artsonika said:


> Hi,
> I just ordered my first Makara Watch (Hawksbill Sea Turtle Teal)!
> I hope it will be under the Christmas tree ...
> I can not wait. :-d


Take it from me you will not be disappointed, especially with the quality of the crystal which is stunning and imo the applied markings give the dial a 3 dimensional look which is most appealing. Also the strap length is now perfect for just about everyone and is incredibly soft straight out of the box.


----------



## Artsonika (Feb 13, 2014)

Luminated said:


> Take it from me you will not be disappointed, especially with the quality of the crystal which is stunning and imo the applied markings give the dial a 3 dimensional look which is most appealing. Also the strap length is now perfect for just about everyone and is incredibly soft straight out of the box.


I do not doubt it. ;-)

The sapphire is there an anti-reflective coating ?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Artsonika said:


> I do not doubt it. ;-)
> 
> The sapphire is there an anti-reflective coating ?


Maybe this is an advantage of a high domed crystal or it's the antireflective coating, I can only assume the prototype in my possession has it because as you can see in the above pic the dial is easily readable despite the lighting.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> I wanted to include the full image of the one I showed earlier just to show how good the patina looks on this brass prototype. Nadim has mentioned to me that he's been considering doing a brass watch at some point and if this one is anything to go by then I'm all for it as I'm digging how it looks.


Great work Luminated... Photos are "spot on". However, has there been a change to the crystal? It seemed the shots earlier were of a crystal that was slightly more "domed" than the model you've taken pictures of... Has there been a "crystal change"? Still looks smashing though...
Really thinkin' about adding the Teal Hawkbill to my order as well... Wanna see them cased-up before I jump on that 2nd dial though.


----------



## Artsonika (Feb 13, 2014)

News about the new logo on the crown ?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> Great work Luminated... Photos are "spot on". However, has there been a change to the crystal? It seemed the shots earlier were of a crystal that was slightly more "domed" than the model you've taken pictures of... Has there been a "crystal change"? Still looks smashing though...
> Really thinkin' about adding the Teal Hawkbill to my order as well... Wanna see them cased-up before I jump on that 2nd dial though.


Its exactly the same watch you see in Nadim's photos, dome is high I can assure you. Also it's double-domed and that's why it's so clear and eligible from ridiculous angles.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Its exactly the same watch you see in Nadim's photos, dome is high I can assure you. Also it's double-domed and that's why it's so clear and eligible from ridiculous angles.


Good point Luminated. The crystal is so clear...it's, literally, difficult to see. The prototype is REALLY looking good... Seems Nadim is "on schedule" and that the delivery date WILL be realized. That'll be AWESOME! xD


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> Good point Luminated. The crystal is so clear...it's, literally, difficult to see. The prototype is REALLY looking good... Seems Nadim is "on schedule" and that the delivery date WILL be realized. That'll be AWESOME! xD


I can't recall whether the delivery date is late December or late January but I hope he's on schedule because the watch is a cracker and like I've already said it looks great below a nice sports jacket.


----------



## littlebeetle (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks @Luminated for your effort on this project....we really appreciate your contribution.

It's been a while we hear from Nadim...wonder how's him with the watch


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

littlebeetle said:


> Thanks @Luminated for your effort on this project....we really appreciate your contribution.
> 
> It's been a while we hear from Nadim...wonder how's him with the watch


Last time I heard for Nadim was about a week ago and he said he was waiting for the coloured dial samples to arrive so I suppose he'll report when these arrive.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Correct, I'm waiting to receive the colored dials with the small tweaks. I should have them some time next week. I'll post pictures then!

Last time I asked, the factory told me we were on track for mid-December. Even if it is true, I will probably not be able to ship all of them before Christmas, and then you have to add to that transit time, customs... But I think we'll still be in the mid-December to mid-January bracket! I'll post a more detailed timeframe when we get closer. It's still a little speculative at the moment.



Artsonika said:


> News about the new logo on the crown ?


I've asked the manufacturer to engrave the new logo on the crown for the production watches instead of the embossed "M". I've not seen pictures yet, but I'm confident it will look great. I'll post pics as soon as I have any!


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

This is a great looking watch wasn't in wan not in the market for a new watch, but this jumped out at me. Will the bezels be interchangeable with the octopus? Will you offer different bezels? Looking to get my maroon hawksbill, and being a marine biologist I had to get it!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

doubt it, but thats not a bad thing the Sea Turtle is a fantastic design that does not need a rotating bezel. 


scubalizard said:


> This is a great looking watch wasn't in wan not in the market for a new watch, but this jumped out at me. Will the bezels be interchangeable with the octopus? Will you offer different bezels? Looking to get my maroon hawksbill, and being a marine biologist I had to get it!


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

Any reason why this was not posted up on Kickstarter? This would make a killing! Looking forward to December!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

scubalizard said:


> Any reason why this was not posted up on Kickstarter? This would make a killing! Looking forward to December!


Well...seems to be "doin' fine" right now; there's tons of "buzz" about it all over the forum... Just doing a casual "word search" and news of the pre-order is on a lot of threads. Seems a $300 bronze automatic is too much for many to pass up! xD


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Ok guys, let me share a few opinions on the SeaTurtle after wearing it off and on with the Octopus for several days now.

Looks : These two are completely different looking which is quite a shocker when you consider they share the same case, who would have thought removing a bezel would make such a difference. Another thing the switch to applied stick markers now give it a very dressier look that doesn't look out of place on a nice fitted suit as I wore the other day to a wedding.

Crystal : Almost all other of my watches have either flat or almost flat crystals apart from my Octopus and the SeaTurtle and up to now I didn't understand the difference between domed and double domed but not now, the crystal on the ST is incredible, regardless of the angle its dial is viewed from you get no distortion what so ever.

Strap : I'm never really happy with OEM straps and all my other watches have aftermarket ones but I must has that the strap Nadim is offering with the SeaTurtle is by far the most comfortable "right out of the box" strap I've experienced and it's now the right length. I've a 7.75" wrist and out of the 7 holes the strap has I'm on the 3rd closest to the lug so my only suggestion to Nadim is get them to add another hole to make to better suit the thinner wrist ones out there. Also this strap is brown and smooth but Nadim says the production one will be black and grained but retain the same suppleness so looking forward to seeing it.

Movement : Apart from the 6 vs 8 beat rate of the Miyota there's not much to tell, the watch appears to be accurate and actually has a smoother handwind movement. Oh one more thing to add, I LOVE the new crown design its a stunner.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Hmm, I have 6.5 inch wrists so it sounds like the straps may not fit! Hopefully they can have a another hole punched into the straps for those of us dainty of wrist. 

I'm excited to get mine!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> Hmm, I have 6.5 inch wrists so it sounds like the straps may not fit! Hopefully they can have a another hole punched into the straps for those of us dainty of wrist.
> 
> I'm excited to get mine!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would have thought adding an extra hole or two before production has started wouldn't have been a problem but only Nadim could really answer that request but I do recall him suggesting doing this a while back so maybe he's already thought of this.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Not sure whether this prototype has the full lume treatment but overall I have to say it's pretty decent and does last for hours.


----------



## Artsonika (Feb 13, 2014)

Need more Pics !!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Artsonika said:


> Need more Pics !!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

If anyone is on the fence about this one don't be cause you'll love it, with me this has stolen my heart more so the even the Octopus did and that's saying something. 

I think I'll need to also have a word with Nadim about doing something in brass. lol


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks Luminated for the pictures and for sharing your impressions with everyone. As usual, it's very appreciated!

The colored dials should be here on Monday. So you can expect to see cased pictures Monday or Tuesday. Finally!



Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> Hmm, I have 6.5 inch wrists so it sounds like the straps may not fit! Hopefully they can have a another hole punched into the straps for those of us dainty of wrist.
> 
> I'm excited to get mine!


Nothing to worry about here. I have 6.75 inch wrists myself and I have no problem with the new strap length. If I recall correctly, there are still 2 more holes for tightening. I'll confirm tomorrow and I'll measure the approximate wrist size range it can accomodate.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ Good, since I have unexpectedly filled my watch box with a lot of black dial watches so maybe I won't be getting black after all.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

cal11 said:


> Just afraid that it will be hard to change straps without lug holes at the side.Still deciding to hoot or not. never had a bronze watch and this seems to be the cheapest and most interesting design I come across.


Wanted to try another strap on to see how it changed the look so decided to see how long it took to complete the swap.

And the answer was 52 seconds which included swapping over the springbars, so in other words it's a doodle to do.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Nadim said:


> Thanks Luminated for the pictures and for sharing your impressions with everyone. As usual, it's very appreciated!


No thankyou for giving me the opportunity to experience the beauty of the SeaTurtle ahead of its release and allow me to share my thoughts.



Nadim said:


> The colored dials should be here on Monday. So you can expect to see cased pictures Monday or Tuesday. Finally!


Now I know just how different in appearance the ST is to that of the Octopus and how much dressier it is I reckon these coloured dials will change its look yet again, especially with the matching coloured dive straps.


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

Nadim said:


> That's the beauty of double-domed! You can have the cool look and feel of the high dome without the exaggerated distortion. Win win!
> 
> Oh, and I came here to post this:
> 
> ...


Looks like a happy mistake to me! I actually like that font, maybe a heavier weight to make it pop a bit more but adds a bit of character to the dial to me instead of the generic helvetica font used


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Give it another patina treatment and now I'm officially a fan of brass.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

just wondering maybe I missed it somewhere is the date wheel still going to be white or black to match the color of the dial


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> just wondering maybe I missed it somewhere is the date wheel still going to be white or black to match the color of the dial


Good question but I'd imagine it will remain white as it's there in part to mimic the marker at the 6 o'clock position and this assumption works for all three colours.


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

Luminated said:


> Wanted to try another strap on to see how it changed the look so decided to see how long it took to complete the swap.
> 
> And the answer was 52 seconds which included swapping over the springbars, so in other words it's a doodle to do.


Simply fantastic, very good work!
The Sea Turtle accept many straps and it will be nice with most of them.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Beetho said:


> Simply fantastic, very good work!
> The Sea Turtle accept many straps and it will be nice with most of them.


I'd imagine that a maroon ST would look stellar on a strap matching stitching and the same would true for the teal.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Luminated said:


> Wanted to try another strap on to see how it changed the look so decided to see how long it took to complete the swap.
> 
> And the answer was 52 seconds which included swapping over the springbars, so in other words it's a doodle to do.


Yes it will be a doodle if your strap has no steel tubes.Seems like i have to find a way to remove the tubes in my python strap.Nice strap you have there. Great match. what kind of leather is that?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

cal11 said:


> Yes it will be a doodle if your strap has no steel tubes.Seems like i have to find a way to remove the tubes in my python strap.Nice strap you have there. Great match. what kind of leather is that?


Its a python skin from Panatime.

24mm XL Panatime Gold Genuine Java Rock Python Skin Watch Strap with Match Stitching 24/22 125/85


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Just bought myself a birthday present.Maroon Hawksbill turtle. Also bought a croc strap and gem buckle for it.Cant wait to see the final combo.This Turtle will look exotic.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

cal11 said:


> Just bought myself a birthday present.Maroon Hawksbill turtle. Also bought a croc strap and gem buckle for it.Cant wait to see the final combo.This Turtle will look exotic.


Oh trust me the Hawksbill is super sweet. Can you post pics of the strap and buckle.


----------



## fiatkid (Dec 4, 2010)

Emm… I also plan to buy 2 pcs. However, I haven't heard from Nadim since Nov.6. So, might skip this order if I still cannot hear from him by this weekend.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Luminated said:


> Oh trust me the Hawksbill is super sweet. Can you post pics of the strap and buckle.


Both from black forest. Result I think will look something like my layan but maroon version.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Nadim said:


> The colored dials should be here on Monday. So you can expect to see cased pictures Monday or Tuesday. Finally!


Saw this thread bumped and (now that it's Thursday!) was hoping for those pics ...


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

fiatkid said:


> Emm&#8230; I also plan to buy 2 pcs. However, I haven't heard from Nadim since Nov.6. So, might skip this order if I still cannot hear from him by this weekend.


Huh, it seems I didn't get your email... make sure to email me @ [email protected]



Avo said:


> Saw this thread bumped and (now that it's Thursday!) was hoping for those pics ...


I did receive the dials on Tuesday. Started swapping them, and then gave a try to forced patina on the brass prototype case. LOS didnt seem to do much, but vinegar fuming did the trick. I might repeat the process a couple more times.

Here's the Hawksbill Sea Turtle in teal and maroon. The teal color is pretty much spot on, but the maroon is lighter than I expected. The lighting condition affects the color a lot, it can go from an almost bright red hue in sunlight down to a maroon in a darker indoor environment. *I will ask the factory to do the maroon a shade darker*.

Pics of the Sea Turtle will follow this weekend.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks Nadim! And Happy Thanksgiving from your USA customers!

I have a maroon Hawskbill on pre-order, and I would definitely like it a a shade darker. (Even two shades darker, I think ...)


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Nadim said:


> I did receive the dials on Tuesday. Started swapping them, and then gave a try to forced patina on the brass prototype case. LOS didnt seem to do much, but vinegar fuming did the trick. I might repeat the process a couple more times.


I found a mixture of both LoS and Cider Vinegar worked best but do it outside because it stinks worse than LoS on its own. lol



Nadim said:


> Here's the Hawksbill Sea Turtle in teal and maroon. The teal color is pretty much spot on, but the maroon is lighter than I expected. The lighting condition affects the color a lot, it can go from an almost bright red hue in sunlight down to a maroon in a darker indoor environment. *I will ask the factory to do the maroon a shade darker*.


I'd agree it definitely needs to be darker to look right, possibly a couple of shades at least.



Nadim said:


> Pics of the Sea Turtle will follow this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 2172130


My lord the photoshop I did all those weeks ago was pretty much on the money with the teal, this gives me faith in using this method in the future.


----------



## Artsonika (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi Nadim,
Glad to see the project progresses.
Teal version is awesome. As for the brown version is more girly ... :-d
News about the rubber strap ?
Please do not hesitate to post pictures.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Once the maroon colour is sorted I have found a strap that might just compliment it perfectly.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Hmm I don't know.... I think the teal needs a bit more pop. Red needs to be darker. I know I probably won't go for black since I've picked up a lot more black dial watches since this was announced


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm confused as to why getting the dial colors right is so hit or miss. 

I can take a paint chip into any paint store, and they can analyze and match it incredibly well. So why can't a watch designer just print out a color sample (onto paper of the appropriate glossiness), send it to the factory, and have them match it?


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Nadim said:


> Huh, it seems I didn't get your email... make sure to email me @ [email protected]
> 
> I did receive the dials on Tuesday. Started swapping them, and then gave a try to forced patina on the brass prototype case. LOS didnt seem to do much, but vinegar fuming did the trick. I might repeat the process a couple more times.
> 
> ...


That's....not...maroon. At all... I'm "not feeling" that shade at all.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Avo said:


> Thanks Nadim! And Happy Thanksgiving from your USA customers!
> 
> I have a maroon Hawskbill on pre-order, and I would definitely like it a a shade darker. (Even two shades darker, I think ...)


+1... Looks a lot different from the Pantone color sample that was selected earlier in the thread.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> That's....not...maroon. At all... I'm "not feeling" that shade at all.


Agreed. Looks like a crimson, and I don't do crimson. Hope the factory can fix the color; otherwise, I'm changing my order to black.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Just ordered the maroon yesterday. Shocked at the colour shown in the latest pics. Not the same at all from the previous pics the factory sent.Needs to be a few shades darker to make the cut.


----------



## fiatkid (Dec 4, 2010)

Nadim said:


> Huh, it seems I didn't get your email... make sure to email me @ [email protected]


Just sent you a email again.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

The maroon is way too light almost girly!......This.......


Avo said:


> Thanks Nadim! And Happy Thanksgiving from your USA customers!
> 
> I have a maroon Hawskbill on pre-order, and I would definitely like it a a shade darker. (Even two shades darker, I think ...)


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

It's odd that they get the teal right and not the other, no doubt about it this isn't the maroon colour Nadim had in his head but the beauty of getting the sample dials sent over is such mistakes can be sorted ahead of manufacture.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> Hmm I don't know.... I think the teal needs a bit more pop.


Whats needed is a photo in sunlight as I reckon then you will get that pop you are asking for.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I hope so, I was looking at the original pics earlier today on my phone and now that I'm on my comp, the teal just looks a bit flat, not sure exactly what colour strap will match with it. the Maroon just looks like faded red, I hope it will be more of a rich wine red.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> I hope so, I was looking at the original pics earlier today on my phone and now that I'm on my comp, the teal just looks a bit flat, not sure exactly what colour strap will match with it. the Maroon just looks like faded red, I hope it will be more of a rich wine red.


I reckon this strap will work perfectly with teal.









And knowing how how picky Nadim is the maroon will end up exactly like those early photo.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

damn, that's pink, not maroon

definitely too light, hope they will sort it out; the previous prototypes of dials (the ones with wrong font) you showed were way better - did the factory messed up the pantone numbers?

any estimate when final versions will be ready? Is Jan 2015 still doable?


----------



## tbs7777 (Jan 29, 2008)

Luminated said:


> It's odd that they get the teal right .......


Well,

maybe the teal matches your photoshop pics, but it is not the same colour as on page 1 of this thread and on Nadims Makara Page. I was still hoping, the teal would be much darker and more in the bluish direktion - as shown in Nadims pics.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

tbs7777 said:


> Well,
> 
> maybe the teal matches your photoshop pics, but it is not the same colour as on page 1 of this thread and on Nadims Makara Page. I was still hoping, the teal would be much darker and more in the bluish direktion - as shown in Nadims pics.


I'm not saying that what's on the first page is identical to the teal colour in mine or Nadim's photos but I do know that they appear to be the same as the pantone colour that Nadim posted earlier which isn't true for the Maroon which is completely different, I can't speak for Nadim here but to me the photos that Nadim posted look a little faded in colour.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Looking at the brass ST Nadim sent me and the fact we both have been treated the case to develop the patina mine only looks like the one in his photo if there's poor lighting, I know this is pure speculation on my part but it would be interesting to hear if my tweaked photo looks similar to how this teal dial looks in brighter conditions.

Nadim's photo










My tweaked photo


----------



## fiatkid (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Nadim,
Something important somehow missing in your last email. Please show it again. Thanks.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> It's odd that they get the teal right and not the other, no doubt about it this isn't the maroon colour Nadim had in his head but the beauty of getting the sample dials sent over is such mistakes can be sorted ahead of manufacture.


+1... although the (maroon) color...needs work...the watch is beautiful. Those "bordered indicies" of the Hawkbill really give it a "dressy" look. I'm torn; the "arrow handset" of the Turtle (of which I've purchaced) versus the "bordered indices" of the Hawkbill. Decisions... 
Glad to see it's development... A little "tweaking" of the dial and it'll be "trick"! xD


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Some photos to keep the old juices flowing. lol


----------



## Up in smoke (May 12, 2014)

Hello, I like the black w/ arrow hands and painted markers. Excellent looking watch


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

Avo said:


> Thanks Nadim! And Happy Thanksgiving from your USA customers!
> 
> I have a maroon Hawskbill on pre-order, and I would definitely like it a a shade darker. (Even two shades darker, I think ...)


I second that the maroon needs to be darker


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Don't worry about it guys. I'm handling the maroon issue. We'll get it right, I promise!

I agree the teal looks a bit faded in the picture. It does pop just a little more in real. But it also varies a bit with lighting. Sunlight makes it pop, artificial lighting not as much, and faded lighting gives it a more faded look. 

At this point it looks a little optimistic for a mid-December delivery. But you never know, I might receive an email any day telling me everything is ready (except the revised maroon dials). In any case we're still definitely in the initial timeframe between mid-Dec and mid-Jan. I'll update as soon as I know more!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

A week or two is nothing, before Christmas would have been ahead of your time frame anyway. The all important thing is you being happy with what you send out, the maroon wasn't right but it's a quick fix and soon everything will be back on track.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Ordered this bond zulu with bronze hardware for my maroon Hawksbill from natostrapsco.com; their 40% off everything sale runs through Dec. 2:

The MI6 Bond 3-Ring Zulu w/ BRONZE Hardware (Stitched)


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Avo said:


> Ordered this bond zulu with bronze hardware for my maroon Hawksbill from natostrapsco.com; their 40% off everything sale runs through Dec. 2:
> 
> The MI6 Bond 3-Ring Zulu w/ BRONZE Hardware (Stitched)


Haha...me too! Great minds think alike ;-)


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice.I think I will get one for my maroon hawksbill. May I ask what is the difference between the 3 ring and 5 ring version?


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Haha...me too! Great minds think alike ;-)


My mother always used to say that! Thanks for jogging a nice memory.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

cal11 said:


> May I ask what is the difference between the 3 ring and 5 ring version?


How to put on a ZULU (5 Ring)

Link to 3-ring directions at the end of the above.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Avo said:


> My mother always used to say that! Thanks for jogging a nice memory.


The other part of that saying 'And fools seldom differ'.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm not a huge fan of Zulus because of the rings so if it were me I'd go for one of their 'RAF' style natos which do away with the rings altogether.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm still not sure about Nato/ Zulu, it really depends on the material, and watch, I've had cheap ebay china Nylon natos that feel nicer than my Oem Maratac nato. and more comfortable than $16 natos from the US. It all depends on how coarse the material is and how the stitching is, if it rubs on your arm, I've had "tough mill spec, rugged" nylon where its like wearing sand paper around your wrist. I also like leather nato/ zulu but then it often makes the watch much taller and the leather might not even fit the lugs due to thickness. and once again how soft it is also matters.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> I'm still not sure about Nato/ Zulu, it really depends on the material, and watch, I've had cheap ebay china Nylon natos that feel nicer than my Oem Maratac nato. and more comfortable than $16 natos from the US. It all depends on how coarse the material is and how the stitching is, if it rubs on your arm, I've had "tough mill spec, rugged" nylon where its like wearing sand paper around your wrist. I also like leather nato/ zulu but then it often makes the watch much taller and the leather might not even fit the lugs due to thickness. and once again how soft it is also matters.


You need to check out the GasGasBone website as I reckon they make the best military spec straps around, have two now and would swear by them.


----------



## littlebeetle (Sep 8, 2014)

Nadim said:


> Huh, it seems I didn't get your email... make sure to email me @ [email protected]
> 
> I did receive the dials on Tuesday. Started swapping them, and then gave a try to forced patina on the brass prototype case. LOS didnt seem to do much, but vinegar fuming did the trick. I might repeat the process a couple more times.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update @Nadim

Looking forward to view the sea turtle


----------



## Artsonika (Feb 13, 2014)

An idea of the distribution of pre-orders between models?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Artsonika said:


> An idea of the distribution of pre-orders between models?


I remember Nadim did give that info a while back with the Hawksbill leading the sales chart and the Maroon being the most popular colour though this might have changed since then.


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

Great looking strap you've got,BUT what they offer is 22mm and incoming Makara is 24mm lug width, so....no go for this one


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Anyone know the pre-order deadline is? I've emailed nadim but I haven't gotten a reply


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> Anyone know the pre-order deadline is? I've emailed nadim but I haven't gotten a reply


If I remember correctly I heard nadim mention this somewhere in this thread that it will be up to mid of dec.But since the delivery date is now maybe til jan 2015.We really need nadim to confirm this himself.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

From Nadim's original post that started the thread: "Pre-orders will be accepted until the production watches are ready and delivered to me, at which point the price will be raised to the full retail price."


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

Woot! Ordered hawksbill teal! I actually liked the other dial better, but i want the texture of the indices. Cannot believe the price on this! I almost ordered various >1K bronze watches!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Time for a quick update!

So, the revised maroon dials are being made now. I should see the new color very soon. I believe it will be good this time.

There were some fitment issues with the new rubber strap. We're making adjustments and it should be great now. As soon as the tooling is perfected it doesn't take long to mould the straps. The cases need to finished, and all other components are pretty much ready: crystals, hands, casebacks... So, the factory will move on to final assembly and QC shortly. As of right now, they're lining up to wrap up production around the end of the month. So, I should be able to ship the watches in early January. 

I'll keep you guys updated as we get deeper into December.

Oh, and I finally received some new lighting gear I had ordered. I'll be able to post more pictures of the watches with correct white balance. This will be especially useful for the teal and maroon dials!


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Any pics of the teal Sea Turtle? I'm curious how it looks compared to the Hawksbill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks for the update Nadim, I know looking at the actual colours is completely different to seeing them in a photo as a camera can't quite capture what your eye will see but I'm sure your efforts with your lighting gear will be as close as possible. I'm really looking forward to seeing these as I reckon the chosen colours are right on the money when combined with bronze.


----------



## fiatkid (Dec 4, 2010)

Agree.
And also thanks Nadim for his continuous effort to make the turtles alive.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Guys I don't know what my obsession is with this watch but I've got it bad. lol










I reckon when Nadim comes up with its replacement the double domed crystal will remain for sure.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks to nadim for the update.Cant wait for the new revised maroon pics.Hope the colour matches my new croc belly strap.Anyway I think the colour of the strap will match any bronze watch so no worries


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nadim said:


> Time for a quick update!
> 
> So, the revised maroon dials are being made now. I should see the new color very soon. I believe it will be good this time.
> 
> ...


Excellent and exciting news, Nadim. Thanks for all the hard work and thanks for taking the time to chime in with updates.
I saw on your instagram you received the new photo equipment, I'm sure your pictures are going to look stunning now.
Can't wait to see the new pics of the revised dials and of course, can't wait to see these beauties start to take form.

Cheers, bud! Keep up the great work!


----------



## yelnats (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi guys, assuming i pre-order now, do i have to make full payment or just the deposit? Can't decide yet till i see more pictures of the maroon/teal dial for the hawksbill seaturtles....


----------



## Artsonika (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi,
You need to make a full payement.


----------



## yelnats (Oct 24, 2014)

can't wait to see the maroon dial. Already pre-ordered one!


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

It looks like the printed Sea Turtle dial has a lot less SuperLuminova vs. the Hawksbill Sea Turtle dial with applied indices. The word that gets me thinking more about this is "printed" in Nadim's 1st post description. For example Helson Shark Diver is heavily applied and raised off dial. Whereas the Sea Turtle looks flat. Is this correct thinking? If so, then I think I will go Hawksbill. Thoughts?


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

That's why I did hawksbill, but almost went other way


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

HelloNasty1 said:


> It looks like the printed Sea Turtle dial has a lot less SuperLuminova vs. the Hawksbill Sea Turtle dial with applied indices. The word that gets me thinking more about this is "printed" in Nadim's 1st post description. For example Helson Shark Diver is heavily applied and raised off dial. Whereas the Sea Turtle looks flat. Is this correct thinking? If so, then I think I will go Hawksbill. Thoughts?


But, be clear: the Shark Diver IS a "printed dial" yes? So...a "printed dial" CAN BE "heavily applied" and produce that "tasty glow" we all love! 
I believe Nadim addressed this issue earlier in the thread... I recollect him saying that the Turtle's lume may be "slightly better" than the Hawkbill due to the "bordered indices" on the hour markers. Also, considering the hands of the Turtle; they're broader (the hour hand is) and could hold more lume... More "surface area" on the Turtle's dial for C3 application. 
If the lume on this watch...is as good as the lume on the Octopus...then, there should be no worries.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I can't confirm whether the prototype I have has exactly the same amount of lume as production versions will have but with well adjusted eyes I can wake in the small hours and still tell the time just as I can with my Octopus. It mightn't instantly glow as bright as my Octopus once both are charged but it appears to last almost as long from my experience.

Of course this is with the applied markers on the Hawksbill but according to Nadim the SeaTurtle should be slightly brighter so it's all good.










Here's a quick comparison between the lumes on my Octopus to that of the SeaTurtle Hawksbill.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> I can't confirm whether the prototype I have has exactly the same amount of lume as production versions will have but with well adjusted eyes I can wake in the small hours and still tell the time just as I can with my Octopus. It mightn't instantly glow as bright as my Octopus once both are charged but it appears to last almost as long from my experience.
> 
> Of course this is with the applied markers on the Hawksbill but according to Nadim the SeaTurtle should be slightly brighter so it's all good.
> 
> ...


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

At the pre-order price limited production might as well buy 2.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

primerak said:


> At the pre-order price limited production might as well buy 2.


LoL. Right? Believe me; I'm struggling with it... I'm "on the hook" with 3 pre-orders already and, considering my watch box "runneth over" right now, I may need to apply the brakes a bit.
Couldn't resist that marron dial though... The motion is still "up for debate"! lol.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

We finally got the rubber strap shape right!









Oh, and the revised maroon dial seems good now as well. Here's a comparison with the previous one:









We're getting there


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

Nadim said:


> Oh, and the revised maroon dial seems good now as well. Here's a comparison with the previous one:
> 
> View attachment 2342466
> 
> ...


That's much closer to what I was expecting! Looks great.


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

looking good on the maroon. didn't realize how pink the dial was in the incorrect sample that they sent you.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Rubber strap looks awesome!!! Also, the maroon is MUCH better :-!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Nadim said:


> We finally got the rubber strap shape right!
> 
> View attachment 2342458
> 
> ...


WOW Nad, I take the wife to the flixs to see the Hobbit and you post these photos. One word on the strap ...INCREDIBLE I mean seriously this changes the look of the case. Oh and that revised dial is the biz, it will compliment the bronze case and gold hands beautifully.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Really digging the rubber strap and I hope it is pliable enough to fit on a 6.5 inch wrist. The new maroon looks right and I can't wait to see the finished product!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nross33 (Nov 27, 2014)

Sweet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Any shots of the 3 dial colours together? I really can't make a decision =/


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> Really digging the rubber strap and I hope it is pliable enough to fit on a 6.5 inch wrist. The new maroon looks right and I can't wait to see the finished product!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, sometimes these fitted straps are too stiff to get a good bend off the lug bars, effectively increasing the perceived overall length of the watch. Similar effect with some of the stiffer zulus. May just need to stick with leather...


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes and Yes! Fantastic looking great. 


Nadim said:


> We finally got the rubber strap shape right!
> 
> View attachment 2342458
> 
> ...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Nadim said:


> We finally got the rubber strap shape right!
> 
> View attachment 2342458
> 
> ...


Yes. Yes... And, YES!!! Now THAT'S marron. Good to go Nadim...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> Any shots of the 3 dial colours together? I really can't make a decision =/


+1 on this. Now that we've got the proper hue on all three dials...it would be nice to see them all together.


----------



## thepilot (Apr 11, 2013)

Is the pre-order still open? Can I still place an order?


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

I believe so best way to find out is go to the site and take a look. 


thepilot said:


> Is the pre-order still open? Can I still place an order?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

thepilot said:


> Is the pre-order still open? Can I still place an order?


Sure. Just go to the website.


----------



## UmpaHimself (Jul 26, 2010)

I am new here and know nothing about this watch or company but after seeing another Halios Tropik Bronze go for $800 and going through this thread I said screw it! Just ordered a Hawksbill Sea Turtle in Teal. The only issue is I am moving in January so if it is delayed will I be able to change my shipping address? Very happy to be included!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

UmpaHimself said:


> I am new here and know nothing about this watch or company but after seeing another Halios Tropik Bronze go for $800 and going through this thread I said screw it! Just ordered a Hawksbill Sea Turtle in Teal. The only issue is I am moving in January so if it is delayed will I be able to change my shipping address? Very happy to be included!


You can edit or add addresses to your PayPal account... I'm figuring Nadim will use your PayPal address for shipping purposes. So, if your address changes just update your Paypal address and you should be "golden".


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Good for you, you can also send a short email should you want to make sure. 


UmpaHimself said:


> I am new here and know nothing about this watch or company but after seeing another Halios Tropik Bronze go for $800 and going through this thread I said screw it! Just ordered a Hawksbill Sea Turtle in Teal. The only issue is I am moving in January so if it is delayed will I be able to change my shipping address? Very happy to be included!


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

UmpaHimself said:


> I am new here and know nothing about this watch or company but after seeing another Halios Tropik Bronze go for $800 and going through this thread I said screw it! Just ordered a Hawksbill Sea Turtle in Teal.


I do not get the popularity of the Halios. The aluminum bronze they use just does not patina very nicely, IMO. For examples, check out recent sales-forum pictures here and here.

As for the Sea Turtle, the updated maroon dial looks good! ;-)


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Avo said:


> I do not get the popularity of the Halios. The aluminum bronze they use just does not patina very nicely, IMO. For examples, check out recent sales-forum pictures here and here.
> 
> As for the Sea Turtle, the updated maroon dial looks good! ;-)


Ugh... Man, that's some "fugly" patina right there! CuSn8; or nothing at all...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> You can edit or add addresses to your PayPal account... I'm figuring Nadim will use your PayPal address for shipping purposes. So, if your address changes just update your Paypal address and you should be "golden".


Payments are only taken by direct credit card processing. No PayPal.


----------



## mystopp (Jan 28, 2012)

That looks awesome, I can't wait


----------



## thepilot (Apr 11, 2013)

primerak said:


> I believe so best way to find out is go to the site and take a look.[/QUOTE
> 
> I have actually checked the site and found out that they still accept order. But I have a big question: since pre order was made available in September and 3 months have passed but they can still accept orders. I am a little doubtful as I do not wish to go through refund process after making payment because all the spots are taken. I am afraid that the the website has not been updated...


----------



## littlebeetle (Sep 8, 2014)

Good one Nadim on the rubber strap.

hope to see final look on both Teal and Maroon.

BTW, you are not releasing the sea turtle design teaser? 



Nadim said:


> We finally got the rubber strap shape right!
> 
> View attachment 2342458
> 
> ...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

If you need to change delivery address just drop Nadim a PM or email, you'll find few people more accommodating he will sort you out.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

I would trust the site, if you are that concerned why not just send him a quick email first?



thepilot said:


> primerak said:
> 
> 
> > I believe so best way to find out is go to the site and take a look.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

new maroon looks so good.Cant wait to pair it with my croc belly strap & gem buckle. Rubber strap is very matching with the ligs.Small attention to details like these makes buying the sea turtle feel like the rite choice.Great work Nadim


----------



## UmpaHimself (Jul 26, 2010)

watermanxxl said:


> Ugh... Man, that's some "fugly" patina right there! CuSn8; or nothing at all...


That shows how much I know about Bronze. Pretty much a noob.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

UmpaHimself said:


> That shows how much I know about Bronze. Pretty much a noob.


A bit harsh don't you think.

Whilst I mightn't call it's appearance as ugly I do agree that CuSn8 produces the nicest patina available and as such the most desirable.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Well, I hate most of you as my wallet is now $310 lighter....Teal Sea Turtle ordered!


----------



## thepilot (Apr 11, 2013)

This is a good deal. I am unsure which colour to get.


----------



## thepilot (Apr 11, 2013)

primerak said:


> I would trust the site, if you are that concerned why not just send him a quick email first?
> 
> Pre order is still open! yay!


----------



## thepilot (Apr 11, 2013)

Teal or Maroon looks better with patinated bronze? Opinions anyone?


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Nadim said:


> We finally got the rubber strap shape right!
> 
> View attachment 2342458
> 
> ...


Much better.
(I'm still going for black though)


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

thepilot said:


> This is a good deal. I am unsure which colour to get.


Get one of each then?


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Subjective but basis the many bronze and some brass watches in the past I would say Maroon. 


thepilot said:


> Teal or Maroon looks better with patinated bronze? Opinions anyone?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

thepilot said:


> Teal or Maroon looks better with patinated bronze? Opinions anyone?


Very hard to say because as of yet I don't know of any bronze watch with a teal coloured dial.



primerak said:


> Subjective but basis the many bronze and some brass watches in the past I would say Maroon.


Deep red and bronze is a match made in heaven IMO though I've a gut feeling teal will be equally special but in a different way.


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

thepilot said:


> This is a good deal. I am unsure which colour to get.


I am an Aggie, so Maroon FTW. Even if I was not, I tend to think that the maroon and aged bronze would look great, but the teal would be nice looking as well. Maroon would match with more of my office clothes.


----------



## thepilot (Apr 11, 2013)

Guys thanks for the opinions. Most likely I will for the maroon dial.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Reading the thread over...and, it's hard to believe that there's a "black dialed" option. LoL So much of the talk has been on the colored dials... Curious as to the present breakdown; the various orders for the different colored dials. I wonder where black fits in to the numbers count...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> Reading the thread over...and, it's hard to believe that there's a "black dialed" option. LoL So much of the talk has been on the colored dials... Curious as to the present breakdown; the various orders for the different colored dials. I wonder where black fits in to the numbers count...


Well, black is black. The conservative choice that you can't go wrong with. Maroon is getting a little more adventurous, and teal may just be too sporty for some. Copper-based patinas can incorporate shades of all 3 hues, so definitely no compatibility issues. I went with maroon and teal because I have enough black dials.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Luminated said:


> Very hard to say because as of yet I don't know of any bronze watch with a teal coloured dial...


I have a Maranez Layan stone dial that has a teal look to it. Nice match with brass. Blue and green dials both go well with copper alloys. Teal is just a mix of both.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

taike said:


> I have a Maranez Layan stone dial that has a teal look to it. Nice match with brass. Blue and green dials both go well with copper alloys. Teal is just a mix of both.


Looks different in colour to the teal Nadim is using but I agree Teal is but a mixture of both green and blue and both these colours look mint with either bronze or brass so teal will too, if anything I reckon it will look better.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> Reading the thread over...and, it's hard to believe that there's a "black dialed" option. LoL So much of the talk has been on the colored dials... Curious as to the present breakdown; the various orders for the different colored dials. I wonder where black fits in to the numbers count...


If the dial on the prototype is the same as the production model then in my opinion it's a charcoal grey colour not black and I love it but I agree with you reading the thread it's almost as if it's the forgotten option.



taike said:


> Well, black is black. The conservative choice that you can't go wrong with. Maroon is getting a little more adventurous, and teal may just be too sporty for some. Copper-based patinas can incorporate shades of all 3 hues, so definitely no compatibility issues. I went with maroon and teal because I have enough black dials.


100% right you can have any one or all three of these colours in a patina so you can't go wrong with either dial option.


----------



## UmpaHimself (Jul 26, 2010)

Luminated said:


> A bit harsh don't you think.
> 
> Whilst I mightn't call it's appearance as ugly I do agree that CuSn8 produces the nicest patina available and as such the most desirable.


Me, harsh? I was talking in reference to myself being a noob. I don't think the Halios is ugly by a long shot, but I can see the patina not being the most desirable.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

I gotta tell ya... Halios makes a GREAT watch. And, the watch itself looks awesome. I was just referring to the shade aluminum bronze attains with a patina. It looks...almost..."ashen". It's just a different look is all... I like that "reddish brown" of the CuSn8.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Does it matter? Everyone is so sensitive anymore. Not harsh, just what you think it looks like. 
Now, if you had said that in a thread about Halios that would be a bit rude. 
You know how many people are "harsh" on Rolex? That's why so many watches sell, different taste. Plenty of uglies too! LOL.


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Sea turtle for me


----------



## phemps (Nov 26, 2013)

Just ordered the hawksbill in maroon. Probably shouldnt have, but I sure do want it


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

^ Same here! But at this price could not pass up trying a teal bronze combo. Went Sea Turtle, wanted it a bit more sporty than dressy. Love em both, tough choice no doubt!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

HelloNasty1 said:


> ^ Same here! But at this price could not pass up trying a teal bronze combo. Went Sea Turtle, wanted it a bit more sporty than dressy. Love em both, tough choice no doubt!


Thats the beauty of the two dial design, one's dressier and the other sportier.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

With the right "patination" (with green and blue hues) a teal dial would be VERY hot...


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

It would have to be the Maroon sea turtle for me...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> With the right "patination" (with green and blue hues) a teal dial would be VERY hot...


Sea salt gives a green green patina but I find it doesn't last.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Imagine if Nadim gave ALL the cases a "LOS bath" before assembly... I mean; that's sooo not gonna happen...lol...but, wouldn't that be great? Hell, I'd wait another 2 weeks for delivery for THAT step to be included.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> Imagine if Nadim gave ALL the cases a "LOS bath" before assembly... I mean; that's sooo not gonna happen...lol...but, wouldn't that be great? Hell, I'd wait another 2 weeks for delivery for THAT step to be included.


I'd send mine back and ask for a clean one.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Higs said:


> I'd send mine back and ask for a clean one.


LoL. Reason #1 for THAT not happening... I was one of those guys; couldn't stand patina. "Why would a guy pay sooo much money for a watch...to simply allow it to 'rust'. Even PROMOTING oxidation... Seemed "backwards" to me... Until I saw one in person.
I'm not talking about the "green scaling" and "caked crud" between bezel and case you see so often on the forums... I'm not a fan...of THAT. 
But, a moderate patina, like the job Luminated did with the "prototype Hawkbill, is THE reason I buy bronze.


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

Example pic?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> Imagine if Nadim gave ALL the cases a "LOS bath" before assembly... I mean; that's sooo not gonna happen...lol...but, wouldn't that be great? Hell, I'd wait another 2 weeks for delivery for THAT step to be included.


Mate it's the simplest of processes that takes all of 2 mins to complete but gives you the satisfaction knowing you've done it yourself.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Contaygious said:


> Example pic?


Sure... Maybe my Moray can provide an example of what I mean.








Not "over the top " but enough patina to darken the case and provide "shading" between high and low points on the watch.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Mate it's the simplest of processes that takes all of 2 mins to complete but gives you the satisfaction knowing you've done it yourself.


Absolutely... (I read your process with the prototype) Not difficult... Just would've been a step I wouldn't have to take.
Rarely do you get a "raw bronze" case; they usually have some degree of patina coming from the factory.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> LoL. Reason #1 for THAT not happening... I was one of those guys; couldn't stand patina. "Why would a guy pay sooo much money for a watch...to simply allow it to 'rust'. Even PROMOTING oxidation... Seemed "backwards" to me... Until I saw one in person.
> I'm not talking about the "green scaling" and "caked crud" between bezel and case you see so often on the forums... I'm not a fan...of THAT.
> But, a moderate patina, like the job Luminated did with the "prototype Hawkbill, is THE reason I buy bronze.


Thanks mate, glad you like it. I have to admit I also hate that crusty look too, it reminds me more of something forgotten at the bottom of the ocean than something which was regularly used and cherished though the prototype is actually brass not bronze and required coming up with a new process to achieve the patina you see here so if anyone would like to know just drop me a line and I'll give them a step by step with pictures.


















It was a mix of cider apple vinegar and liver of sulphur, note it self and anyone who wants to use this mixture.... please do it outside as stinks beyond imagination. lol

Hard to credit looking at it now that this is how it started off.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

My Gruppo Gamma LE brass case is showing nice natural patina as well


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> Imagine if Nadim gave ALL the cases a "LOS bath" before assembly... I mean; that's sooo not gonna happen...lol...but, wouldn't that be great? Hell, I'd wait another 2 weeks for delivery for THAT step to be included.





Higs said:


> I'd send mine back and ask for a clean one.





watermanxxl said:


> LoL. Reason #1 for THAT not happening... I was one of those guys; couldn't stand patina. "Why would a guy pay sooo much money for a watch...to simply allow it to 'rust'. Even PROMOTING oxidation... Seemed "backwards" to me... Until I saw one in person.
> I'm not talking about the "green scaling" and "caked crud" between bezel and case you see so often on the forums... I'm not a fan...of THAT.
> But, a moderate patina, like the job Luminated did with the "prototype Hawkbill, is THE reason I buy bronze.


Actually I was taking the mickey _a bit_. My only patinated watch is a brass Armida A8 that had been accelerated by the original owner using LOS. It looked good with the 'forced' patina (or I wouldn't have bought it) and it looks even better now that the patina has polished off the edges and high points and deepened everywhere else.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Higs said:


> Actually I was taking the mickey _a bit_. My only patinated watch is a brass Armida A8 that had been accelerated by the original owner using LOS. It looked good with the 'forced' patina (or I wouldn't have bought it) and it looks even better now that the patina has polished off the edges and high points and deepened everywhere else.


Thats always been my opinion on how a patina should look, in other words 'used' which is why I always pay attention to the areas I regularly touch on the watch case and the areas my clothing are in contact with and these areas are the ones I stripped back the patina.


----------



## phemps (Nov 26, 2013)

I just wanted to bring this up to anyone who was concerned that the website has not been updated or something like that because these watches seem so popular, especially in certain color choices (I know I kind of was when i just pre-ordered mine yesterday. I typed an arbitrary number of 100 pieces into the cart and tried to check out and it give me the remaining inventory for that color. So if someone wanted to break down the popularity in color which I read some people mention, this would be the way to do it.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

^ Good thinking!

DRUM ROLL PLEASE...


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

I know Nadim's original post said 125 of each flavor, BUT only 100 available for sale as he is holding back 25 of each. Not sure which numbers are reflected above, based off 125 or 100. If 100, seems low compared to responses and posted updated sales from Nadim. None of this of course matters, just killing time until my Teal Sea Turtle ships!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

HelloNasty1 said:


> ^ Good thinking!
> 
> DRUM ROLL PLEASE...


Nice..


----------



## a pine tree (Sep 15, 2010)

Uhhh I really want one of these. My only fear is that it will run large on the wrist. Any thoughts?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

a pine tree said:


> Uhhh I really want one of these. My only fear is that it will run large on the wrist. Any thoughts?


On the wrist it looks and feels smaller than the Octopus.


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

Luminated said:


> Thats always been my opinion on how a patina should look, in other words 'used' which is why I always pay attention to the areas I regularly touch on the watch case and the areas my clothing are in contact with and these areas are the ones I stripped back the patina.


Wait, does that mean I have to be careful of clothing not touching my watch? This is news to me.


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

Actually,in one of the past pre orders from Zelos there was an option for enforced LOS patina.Yes,it did extend the time of delivery by about two weeks but indeed it was worth it.Not that I wouldn't do it myself,but it was a free option so I thought "why not",the result was great BTW


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

Contaygious said:


> Wait, does that mean I have to be careful of clothing not touching my watch? This is news to me.


No,you don't have to worry.Extended contact of your closes with the watch case,and I mean extended as days,month,etc. will polish some parts of the case,but not in a way you imagine that your closes would get dirty,no worries


----------



## Manvito (Aug 3, 2014)

Any word on when they may ship? It's starting to seem like a watch for Christmas isn't going to happen. &#55357;&#56852;


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

No info here, but from the beginning the order page has said "Delivery is planned for December 2014 or January 2015." And I personally always add at least 3 months to any announced future delivery date quoted by any microbrand. So if I get my maroon Hawksbill by the end of April, I'll be happy.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Part of the joy of owning a bronze is to have it patina/develop basis your usage thats specific to your environment. Each patina will be unique to you and have it's own character which is half the fun. I've always liked my bronze pieces new/shiny and let it change with me naturally on my wrist. Saying that I do like most things in life to develop naturally as well.



taramuh said:


> Actually,in one of the past pre orders from Zelos there was an option for enforced LOS patina.Yes,it did extend the time of delivery by about two weeks but indeed it was worth it.Not that I wouldn't do it myself,but it was a free option so I thought "why not",the result was great BTW


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

primerak said:


> Part of the joy of owning a bronze is to have it patina/develop basis your usage thats specific to your environment. Each patina will be unique to you and have it's own character which is half the fun. I've always liked my bronze pieces new/shiny and let it grow with me naturally on my wrist. Saying that I do like most things in life to develop naturally as well.


You know what surprised and shocked me is that the brother also has an Octopus which was received roughly around the same time and whilst I forced the patina on mine he let he's develop naturally and when I now look and compare the two I don't see a huge difference between them. Colour and pattern is the same with the only difference being mine has some area like the strap area which is darker but other than that they are remarkably similar.


----------



## ondmtn (Dec 2, 2010)

Jumped on the bandwagon before pre-sales close down - Teal Sea Turtle for me!!! $295 for a bronze automatic, no brainer. It took a couple of weeks to decide on the combination. Can't wait to receive the new watch.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm sure my bronze will look far different than both you and bros considering my humid tropical climate as would the rate of patina change.



Luminated said:


> You know what surprised and shocked me is that the brother also has an Octopus which was received roughly around the same time and whilst I forced the patina on mine he let he's develop naturally and when I now look and compare the two I don't see a huge difference between them. Colour and pattern is the same with the only difference being mine has some area like the strap area which is darker but other than that they are remarkably similar.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

primerak said:


> I'm sure my bronze will look far different than both you and bros considering my humid tropical climate as would the rate of patina change.


Agreed but my point is that forcing the patina takes it so far and it changes after it's done due to the climatic conditions, so in other words if you forced your watch it might look alot like mine did when I did it but it would still change as the time past.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Contaygious said:


> Wait, does that mean I have to be careful of clothing not touching my watch? This is news to me.


On the contrary... It's the "contrast" between the light and dark areas on the case. The "rubbing" creates that contrast...


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

My whole point was forcing patina takes the fun out of owning bronze piece IMHO. To each their own. 


Luminated said:


> Agreed but my point is that forcing the patina takes it so far and it changes after it's done due to the climatic conditions, so in other words if you forced your watch it might look alot like mine did when I did it but it would still change as the time past.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

The "fun" is seeing the look on that guy's face...trying to figure out kind of watch you're wearing. lol


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

primerak said:


> My whole point was forcing patina takes the fun out of owning bronze piece IMHO. To each their own.


I'm too impatient to wait that's my problem but it's still interesting to know that both our watches basically ended up looking the same despite choosing different routes.



watermanxxl said:


> The "fun" is seeing the look on that guy's face...trying to figure out kind of watch you're wearing. lol


I had this very experience the other week, I was at a very important business meeting and wearing my Benarus Moray Bronze, one of the guys opposite me was wearing a Rolex Daytona and I could see him constantly looking at my wrist and trying to figure out just what I was wearing. I could tell he must have had a little interest in watches wearing what he was wearing but knew he wasn't completely up to speed on them because I reckon he was thinking Panerai. lol

If I'd had wore my Octopus he'd have been completely confused due to its shape and I've no doubt he like most others who have seen one for the first would have asked 'what is it?' but since the cushion shape of the Moray is a universally used case design I reckon he just assumed it was the Panerai and that's the beauty of the Makara in my opinion it's totally unique in appearance and gets people asking what it is rather than assuming it's something it isn't.


----------



## UmpaHimself (Jul 26, 2010)

Are we there yet?


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

primerak said:


> My whole point was forcing patina takes the fun out of owning bronze piece IMHO. To each their own.


Well,as of today I own a total of 21 different Bronze/Brass pieces and at least 5 more incoming in the 2015.On some of them I force patina(let me tell you that process is fun on itself if you do it properly) and on some of them I let patina run it's natural course.But let all of them to acquire patina on it's own by wearing them.....I probably don't have that much life time on hands.I wear mine in constant rotation.If I had only one Bronze piece than yes,I would let it aged naturally. But there are sooooo many I want to have....this is a watch collecting sickness,I know


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

taramuh said:


> Well,as of today I own a total of 21 different Bronze/Brass pieces and at least 5 more incoming in the 2015.On some of them I force patina(let me tell you that process is fun on itself if you do it properly) and on some of them I let patina run it's natural course.But let all of them to acquire patina on it's own by wearing them.....I probably don't have that much life time on hands.I wear mine in constant rotation.If I had only one Bronze piece than yes,I would let it aged naturally. But there are sooooo many I want to have....this is a watch collecting sickness,I know


Thats not a sickness that's a full blooded addiction. lol


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

taramuh said:


> Well,as of today I own a total of 21 different Bronze/Brass pieces and at least 5 more incoming in the 2015.On some of them I force patina(let me tell you that process is fun on itself if you do it properly) and on some of them I let patina run it's natural course.But let all of them to acquire patina on it's own by wearing them.....I probably don't have that much life time on hands.I wear mine in constant rotation.If I had only one Bronze piece than yes,I would let it aged naturally. But there are sooooo many I want to have....this is a watch collecting sickness,I know


Would LOVE TO SEE all that bronze in a watch case... That would be a sight to see!


----------



## NoCompromise (Nov 9, 2010)

watermanxxl said:


> Would LOVE TO SEE all that bronze in a watch case... That would be a sight to see!


Yes please!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

taramuh said:


> Well,as of today I own a total of 21 different Bronze/Brass pieces and at least 5 more incoming in the 2015.On some of them I force patina(let me tell you that process is fun on itself if you do it properly) and on some of them I let patina run it's natural course.But let all of them to acquire patina on it's own by wearing them.....I probably don't have that much life time on hands.I wear mine in constant rotation.If I had only one Bronze piece than yes,I would let it aged naturally. But there are sooooo many I want to have....this is a watch collecting sickness,I know


A group shot would be great, of your collection!


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Yes, can't drop a bronze bomb like w/o a pic or two!


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> Would LOVE TO SEE all that bronze in a watch case... That would be a sight to see!


I'll make a "group picture" and post it just for you


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

As promissed


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

taramuh said:


> View attachment 2418737
> 
> As promissed


Righteous...


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

taramuh said:


> Well,as of today I own a total of 21 different Bronze/Brass pieces and at least 5 more incoming in the 2015...


Have you considered either crack cocaine or crystal meth as a cheaper hobby?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Higs said:


> Have you considered either crack cocaine or crystal meth as a cheaper hobby?


Good one. lol

But I had to admit that if I could justify the cost then I too would have a mountain of bronze/brass watches.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Good one. lol
> 
> But I had to admit that if I could justify the cost then I too would have a mountain of bronze/brass watches.


+1 on THAT... 
21 watches isn't a huge collection... But, the content makes a HUGE difference.
The ensemble is "slamming"!


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Impressive to say the least! Get your patina on!!!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Sigh so I guess no Christmas watch for me lol. Any updates on when we will see final prototype or something official? Bit of a shame all the watches I want are being sold as "pre orders" even the ones that used to have stock.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

So which one gets the most wrist time?


taramuh said:


> View attachment 2418737
> 
> As promissed


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

Nadim said:


> We finally got the rubber strap shape right!
> 
> View attachment 2342458
> 
> ...


Yes, this darker Maroon is MUCH better than the pinky looking one.

So are the Pantone colors different now? Not sure if this has already been asked but what are the new numbers?

Nadim, I remember you previously said they were: Teal: 322 Maroon: 1955.


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

primerak said:


> So which one gets the most wrist time?


Well,I try to rotate like every other day,but in winter months...long sleeves,layers,so try to wear low profile/height watches( both Gruppo Gamma, Maranez Layan, Halios Tropik, Zelos Helmsman and Helson Porthole), but if you mean my daily "beater" than its either Ancon Sea Shadow or Bob Wellson, at least that is what i wear when do some work around the house.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

taramuh said:


> Well,I try to rotate like every other day,but in winter months...long sleeves,layers,so try to wear low profile/height watches( both Gruppo Gamma, Maranez Layan, Halios Tropik, Zelos Helmsman and Helson Porthole), but if you mean my daily "beater" than its either Ancon Sea Shadow or Bob Wellson, at least that is what i wear when do some work around the house.


A "Sea Shadow" is your "beater"? lol. Wow... Okay...


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> A "Sea Shadow" is your "beater"? lol. Wow... Okay...


To tell you the truth I bought it on a whim,didn't really planned to buy it,just happened, so it is a "foster child". I do like some of my watches more than the others and that is why some of them got pampered and others become "beaters", one before that was Heroic18 (an old version) just because I got it very cheap on watchrecon.Besides,my "beaters" are not real beaters,I am VERY accurate with my watches,I never abuse them,so for me there is NO real beater in my collection,it just that I wear Sea Shadow more often,i.e. I come home and switch whatever I wore during the day to Sea Shadow,and some times wear it during the whole weekend while home.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^I agree with you, I might call some of my watches beaters but in reality they are simply ones I chose to wear more often and I try not to abuse any of them but if I had to give that title to just one watch then it would be my Monster as its my holiday watch and after that one its my Makara (either one) as they are easily my most comfortable in my collection.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Just went for a teal hawkbill, on a last-minute whimsy. Want to see how a real bronze watch will feel like. Pricey, but, hey, it is new year's and all.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

taramuh said:


> To tell you the truth I bought it on a whim,didn't really planned to buy it,just happened, so it is a "foster child". I do like some of my watches more than the others and that is why some of them got pampered and others become "beaters", one before that was Heroic18 (an old version) just because I got it very cheap on watchrecon.Besides,my "beaters" are not real beaters,I am VERY accurate with my watches,I never abuse them,so for me there is NO real beater in my collection,it just that I wear Sea Shadow more often,i.e. I come home and switch whatever I wore during the day to Sea Shadow,and some times wear it during the whole weekend while home.


More like...a "go to" watch. The term "beater" kind of has a negative connotation; something...beaten. It's the watch in your collection that you're MOST COMFORTABLE getting damaged? lol...


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> More like...a "go to" watch. The term "beater" kind of has a negative connotation; something...beaten. It's the watch in your collection that you're MOST COMFORTABLE getting damaged? lol...


Then probably I have none...I am NOT comfortable damaging my things...


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

X2-Elijah said:


> Just went for a teal hawkbill, on a last-minute whimsy. Want to see how a real bronze watch will feel like. Pricey, but, hey, it is new year's and all.


"Pricey"??? You gotta be kidding...it is the cheapest Bronze watch one can buy!!!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

taramuh said:


> "Pricey"??? You gotta be kidding...it is the cheapest Bronze watch one can buy!!!


The word "pricey" is "relative".... What's economical for some...may be too heavy a lift for others. 
But...If there's a NEW genuine CuSn8, automatic "3 hand" unit out there...lower than what Nadim is asking...please PM me! DO NOT post it until you've PM'ed me first.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

So, any news on project status? Will there be any heads up before preorder ends? 

Wysłane z mikrofalówki za pomocą Tapatalk.


----------



## cameron202105 (May 23, 2012)

Man these look pretty cool! Black is my favorite


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

I have emailed Nadim a total of 2X after I placed my order...going on 12 days no response...Strange.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

taramuh said:


> "Pricey"??? You gotta be kidding...it is the cheapest Bronze watch one can buy!!!


It's still 300 bucks. That's nothing to scoff at, and could get you some pretty good non-watch things (e.g. good shoes, custom-fitted leather briefcase, good jacket, new mid-range smartphone, about 70 e-books, and I'm sure there's billions more worthwhile stuff  ). Just keeping my head straight - it's not an insignificant amount of money.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

HelloNasty1 said:


> I have emailed Nadim a total of 2X after I placed my order...going on 12 days no response...Strange.


Nadim just replied, all is right in world once again ;-) Now I just need that beaut of a watch to show up on my doorstep!!!


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

X2-Elijah said:


> It's still 300 bucks. That's nothing to scoff at, and could get you some pretty good non-watch things (e.g. good shoes, custom-fitted leather briefcase, good jacket, new mid-range smartphone, about 70 e-books, and I'm sure there's billions more worthwhile stuff  ). Just keeping my head straight - it's not an insignificant amount of money.


The watch is "pricey" in the context of money, not pricey in the bronze watch world.


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

HelloNasty1 said:


> Nadim just replied, all is right in world once again ;-) Now I just need that beaut of a watch to show up on my doorstep!!!


Care to fill us in; any word about shipping status or the likes? Hopefully Nadim will post soon.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Just finished catching up with the emails, sorry if I've been slow. You know, holidays and all, I tried to take a little break from the computer 



beceen said:


> So, any news on project status? Will there be any heads up before preorder ends?


Not much of an update at the moment, I just sent an email to my guy at the factory to request a status update. A couple of days ago they were still going on with the assembly. I've been very specific and picky about all kind of details after the mistakes they did with the Octopus, so maybe that's why it's taking a little longer than expected. I trust it'll be worth it though!

I'll report back as soon as I have any news, but don't worry, we're approaching completion and you'll get your watches soon!


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

When will the deadline be? I'm still hoping to see a completed red and maroon before I place an order.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

If you see one, the pre-order will be over. That's why it's called a pre-order!


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Haha yeah, when the watches are here the preorder is over. However, i will have a picture of the complete maroon watch from the manufacturer soon.

In the mean time, here's the teal strap with the teal dial. I should have the maroon strap pic tomorrow.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Nadim, can you tell or post a pic of the Sea Turtle dial? Want to know if the lume is raised like that of the Helson SD. Which would be a good thing. Curious because your description says "printed". Only hoping the lume is not flat/thin. Thx!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Nadim said:


> Haha yeah, when the watches are here the preorder is over. However, i will have a picture of the complete maroon watch from the manufacturer soon.
> 
> In the mean time, here's the teal strap with the teal dial. I should have the maroon strap pic tomorrow.


Pretty good match...


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Great, looking forward to the maroon.


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

Cool look. I'd have deep sand blasted the case and bezel and done my two hour patina job on it. I dunno guys. the smooth surfaces don't exude 'Sculpture' and when I think of Bronze, I think SCULPTURE


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A polished case... It doesn't patinate as quickly. But, when it does...the polished shine sets it off. Polished bronze? That's the tits...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Nadim said:


> Haha yeah, when the watches are here the preorder is over. However, i will have a picture of the complete maroon watch from the manufacturer soon.
> 
> In the mean time, here's the teal strap with the teal dial. I should have the maroon strap pic tomorrow.


Now you're talking, this is awesome. I can just imagine how the whole lot will look with the case in place.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> A polished case... It doesn't patinate as quickly. But, when it does...the polished shine sets it off. Polished bronze? That's the tits...


Totally agree with you here, dull patina looks like a sculpture but when it shines a little then it looks like jewellery which is exactly what a watch is.


----------



## UmpaHimself (Jul 26, 2010)

Nadim said:


>


Damn I am so glad I went with that color and dial! When though, when!


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Interesting, does anyone offer a sandblasted option? 

Nadim, here's a new niche to fill! Next offering, make it, we buy it, you get paid, we get happy ;-)


----------



## DrNewman (Oct 3, 2014)

The Sea Turtle with round markers in green is for me. Not too many watches with green faces and I think it's new and cool.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

UmpaHimself said:


> Damn I am so glad I went with that color and dial! When though, when!


Gonna be outstanding with a sweet patina... That's a watch that's GUARANTEED to turn heads! "Dude...what IS that?" lol I can hear it now...


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

ordered my teal turtle today, strange design, a turtle morphing into a stealth plane
I really hope I'll fall in love with it


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

These guys don't listen too well.
For Brass or Bronze patina to be properly portrayed as SCULPTURE you need:
1) high and low topography in the surface
2) at least three distinct colors. Highlights are gold or pinkish gold and polished. Midtones are Brown/Breen with a satin finish and shadows are matte deep brown to verdigris.
I see a lot of patina's that are just at the beginning phase or deep corrosion masquerading as patina.
The Octopus and other watches with textured bezels offer some of the right topography. With about two hours work, you can get the three tones from the Sea Turtle and other smooth surfaces but it's tough.
My dream would be a hammered texture and sand blasting is a compromise.
Here's a quick view of a Buckle with a reticulated texture.
The Buckle makers are WAY ahead and the two, buckles and cases really ought to be in sync towards more texture.









HelloNasty1 said:


> Interesting, does anyone offer a sandblasted option?
> 
> Nadim, here's a new niche to fill! Next offering, make it, we buy it, you get paid, we get happy ;-)


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

X2-Elijah said:


> It's still 300 bucks. That's nothing to scoff at, and could get you some pretty good non-watch things (e.g. good shoes, custom-fitted leather briefcase, good jacket, new mid-range smartphone, about 70 e-books, and I'm sure there's billions more worthwhile stuff  ). Just keeping my head straight - it's not an insignificant amount of money.


Yes,I can agree,partially. Yes,you can buy a bunch of stuff and then some for $300,but we talking strictly watches here,jackets and briefcases are probably discussed on different other forums. Yes,it is significant amount of money,but if you compare to other watch brands like Pansar(sounds familiar? it is Swedish brand) producing quartz watches which commands prices like 700 Euros a piece,and that is for quartz!!! you'll see that $300 is an affordable watch you are getting here. The watch(at least on this forum) is a hobby and not a necessity or priority,if one in need of good shoes than that is a priority and by no means should be skipped in favor of the watch, and no one should scoff at that.


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

$300 for an AUTOMATIC limited edition watch made form Bronze is VERY reasonable by historical comparison.
Just imagine. Ancon SeaShadow was something like $750 upon release two years ago. Twice the price.
$300 does not buy THAT much in 2014 Dollars it's true. Until recently, only 8 weeks of premium unleaded gasoline ( petrol ) 
A hand full of goodies from ebay and sure, a half dozen throw away watches.
But a Shinola quartz watch or a certain Burberry quartz would be $700 or more.
That $300 Sea Turtle with proper care and periodic cleaning should last 100 years.
The question is....
can you simply limit the number of watches that you own ?


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

zephyrnoid said:


> These guys don't listen too well.
> For Brass or Bronze patina to be properly portrayed as SCULPTURE you need:
> 1) high and low topography in the surface
> 2) at least three distinct colors. Highlights are gold or pinkish gold and polished. Midtones are Brown/Breen with a satin finish and shadows are matte deep brown to verdigris.
> ...


Probably a little easier to fabricate a watch buckle than a watch case... The machining COULD make it "cost prohibitive" the process you're referring to...
And, if you TRULY wanted to "dimple" and "rough" the case...a Dremel tool and a Scotchbrite pad could handle that business easily.
Go for it! And post pictures of the work... You may start a trend.


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

My last car repair bill, my son's last doctors visit, and my last airline ticket all cost more than $300. So yes, it is VERY good bang for the buck!



zephyrnoid said:


> $300 for an AUTOMATIC limited edition watch made form Bronze is VERY reasonable by historical comparison.
> Just imagine. Ancon SeaShadow was something like $750 upon release two years ago. Twice the price.
> $300 does not buy THAT much in 2014 Dollars it's true. Until recently, only 8 weeks of premium unleaded gasoline ( petrol )
> A hand full of goodies from ebay and sure, a half dozen throw away watches.
> ...


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll contact the buckle source. I SERIOUSLY doubt it's a hand process! Hot stamped more like.
I'm a Dremel guy for sure but this stippling is not Dremel work.
In the case fabrication it could be done as a cast 'facia' ( skin) over a CNC base.
Have a GREAT NEW year everyone and especially NADIM 



watermanxxl said:


> Probably a little easier to fabricate a watch buckle than a watch case... The machining COULD make it "cost prohibitive" the process you're referring to...
> And, if you TRULY wanted to "dimple" and "rough" the case...a Dremel tool and a Scotchbrite pad could handle that business easily.
> Go for it! And post pictures of the work... You may start a trend.


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

Vet fees for my darling Shih Tzu's unfortunate glaucoma treatment?
$3000.00 yup. + cost of her to date = $7,000.00
A $300 Is nothing if you have kids or pets o|


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

UGHS can't decide flashy Teal or classy Maroon


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

What about tried and tested black...


AVS_Racing said:


> UGHS can't decide flashy Teal or classy Maroon


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

primerak said:


> What about tried and tested black...


I suppose if you already have a few blacks in your collection then you might want to try something different, maroon is the safer bet out of the two colour choices but I reckon the Teal will be more of a head turner.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

@ $300 close your eyes and pick one... lol It's all good!


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> A polished case... It doesn't patinate as quickly. But, when it does...the polished shine sets it off. Polished bronze? That's the tits...


Here is my just polished brass case.Can't wait to see how a polished sea turtle case would look like. This turtle would my first cusn8 watch.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Nadim said:


>


The beauty of Nadim supplying these watches with a matching rubber strap is none of us have to really search and search for another strap to fulfill this brief, when ever you want to do the whole matched look just throw this one on...... simple.

Though maybe best not to ship them on the rubber as quite often the supplier uses tubes that are the full length and a bugger to remove without either damaging the watch case, tool or both. Personally after getting the Octopus I switched the original tubes on it's rubber strap to slightly shorter one because of this reason.


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

AVS_Racing said:


> UGHS can't decide flashy Teal or classy Maroon


For Resort/Seaside Romps from Key West to St. Tropez or for Crewing on a Yacht..... TEAL
For Sartorial Tailgating parties or the Kentucky Derby..... Maroon

Remember to match your dial and strap to your apparel and accessories.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

That's the thing I noticed that my box is like 90% full of black watches I just want to break it up. Only thing is not sure is teal just looks too kiddish


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

Here>>> is a Burberry badged 'utilitarian' watch (Fossil Manufacture) with a garden variety Chinese Quartz movement and faux GMT hand. If you can be sure that the batteries will ALWAYS be available.* Is it worth $690 ?*
Here>>> is a Shinola Chrono (Fossil Manufacture) with garden variety Swiss clone quartz movement. *Is it really worth $1500 ?*


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

AVS_Racing said:


> That's the thing I noticed that my box is like 90% full of black watches I just want to break it up. Only thing is not sure is teal just looks too kiddish


Black really does go with EVERYTHING, and the rule of "Black Dial For Night" has been gone for a while. I also have 80% black dialed watches because I find the dials much easier to read, especially in lower light.
If you have a varied lifestyle, you need some variety in your dial colors too. 
Maroon is a VERY classic parlor colorway (Cartier Santos, Tank) and exudes Brit/French Lux. Think of Victorian men in smoking jackets puffing on cigars and sipping brandy ( Discussing conquest)
The one issue with Teal is you really narrow your strap choices. Matching teal, White, Gray, or match the strap to the bronze.
With Maroon , any of the warm hues and black will work. 
Then there's your hair darlings. Teal is PERFECT for Blondes and Maroon for everyone else.
I am grooving to brown and tan dials though


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> That's the thing I noticed that my box is like 90% full of black watches I just want to break it up. Only thing is not sure is teal just looks too kiddish


Teal will look no more kiddish than a bronze with either a blue or green dial. If anyway I reckon a yellow dial watch should deserve that title before one wearing a teal dial.


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

I think the teal looks more vintage and will pair well with a dark leather strap and a patina'd case. That said I checked half way with a black and had a maroon in my cart before I made the jump. For an Octo I love black but this watch has a much more vintage feel and the teal exaggerates that IMO.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

zephyrnoid said:


> Vet fees for my darling Shih Tzu's unfortunate glaucoma treatment?
> $3000.00 yup. + cost of her to date = $7,000.00
> A $300 Is nothing if you have kids or pets o|


I'm doing something wrong. $3,000 for glaucoma treatment? I need to be a vet in your area!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

What do you think....









Perfect match?


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Impossible to tell since the lighting will not be the same in the two pics, but looks good to me!

What strap is it??


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Avo said:


> Impossible to tell since the lighting will not be the same in the two pics, but looks good to me!
> 
> What strap is it??


Complete memory bloke. ;-)

Need to get one ordered then will spill the beans.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Only joking, it's a Panatime and there's currently 20% off.


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

For sure! *GlenRoiland *Had I known, I would not have gotten a dog at all. All my priors have been rescues that just eat and poop.
$1000 for 6 Months of Visits and drops incl. 1st Emergency ( VCA -SouthPaws ) in Virginia ( Vets to the White House it seems 
Then when plan A failed, $2,000 to 'enucleate' her right. That's $3K.
C'mon over! DC is full of suckers like me.



GlenRoiland said:


> I'm doing something wrong. $3,000 for glaucoma treatment? I need to be a vet in your area!!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> What do you think....
> 
> View attachment 2481090
> 
> ...











How about this one?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

zephyrnoid said:


> For sure! *GlenRoiland *Had I known, I would not have gotten a dog at all. All my priors have been rescues that just eat and poop.
> $1000 for 6 Months of Visits and drops incl. 1st Emergency ( VCA -SouthPaws ) in Virginia ( Vets to the White House it seems
> Then when plan A failed, $2,000 to 'enucleate' her right. That's $3K.
> C'mon over! DC is full of suckers like me.


$800 by me for an enucleation. VCA is a corporately owned veterinary group. In my area they are known to produce high quality medicine at high prices....


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Luminated said:


> What do you think....
> 
> View attachment 2481090
> 
> ...


My croc strap is done. Now I only need the watch....


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

cal11 said:


> My croc strap is done. Now I only need the watch....


Looks mint who did it for you, was it BlackForestAtelier?

https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/BlackForestAtelier


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Luminated said:


> Looks mint who did it for you, was it BlackForestAtelier?
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/BlackForestAtelier


Yes Luminated.I ordered it from henry nguyen on facebook. He is in charge of sales at BlackForestAtelier.

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002935320940&fref=ts


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

cal11 said:


> Yes Luminated.I ordered it from henry nguyen on facebook. He is in charge of sales at BlackForestAtelier.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002935320940&fref=ts


I thought so it looked like their work, I've a couple of theirs myself.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Okay.... The "tone on tone" look is a "no look pass" on a "fast break"; looks great...but not much effort! xD What OTHER color strap do you think would go well with that marron dial? Brown is a "safe bet"... 
And, for that matter, what strap color would you wear with the teal dial? Seems teal will be the...more difficult...dial to "mix and match".


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> Okay.... The "tone on tone" look is a "no look pass" on a "fast break"; looks great...but not much effort! xD What OTHER color strap do you think would go well with that marron dial? Brown is a "safe bet"...
> And, for that matter, what strap color would you wear with the teal dial? Seems teal will be the...more difficult...dial to "mix and match".


Teal will be no more difficult to sort than the maroon so brown or black will work equally well but I reckon for it to look mint on a brown you need the strap to compliment the bronze of the case perfectly and my opinion is my snake skin strap fulfills the brief best of all.










Though this one is also very good


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Teal will be no more difficult to sort than the maroon so brown or black will work equally well but I reckon for it to look mint on a brown you need the strap to compliment the bronze of the case perfectly and my opinion is my snake skin strap fulfills the brief best of all.


True... But, a bronze case is a "moving target"; (to use a skeet vernacular) darkening over time. What was a "perfect match" a couple months ago...has morphed into another shade.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> True... But, a bronze case is a "moving target"; (to use a skeet vernacular) darkening over time. What was a "perfect match" a couple months ago...has morphed into another shade.


True for a strap that's a singular shade/colour which is why both the straps I showed here have multiple tones. ;-)


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

I would say from a strap versatility perspective it would be black, maroon, and then teal IMHO regarding bronze. You can always depend on shades of black and brown leather to match the various different stages of the 'patina' as it is indeed a moving target. 


watermanxxl said:


> Okay.... The "tone on tone" look is a "no look pass" on a "fast break"; looks great...but not much effort! xD What OTHER color strap do you think would go well with that marron dial? Brown is a "safe bet"...
> And, for that matter, what strap color would you wear with the teal dial? Seems teal will be the...more difficult...dial to "mix and match".


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Teal will be no more difficult to sort than the maroon so brown or black will work equally well but I reckon for it to look mint on a brown you need the strap to compliment the bronze of the case perfectly and my opinion is my snake skin strap fulfills the brief best of all.
> Though this one is also very good


 What is that strap on Octopus? I mean,who makes it?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

taramuh said:


> What is that strap on Octopus? I mean,who makes it?


Its from Panatime.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Nadim... He's a clever guy. Including a tone strap takes ALL guesswork out of the quandary of strap choice for the teal dial yes? I like that... But, the "sickness" is finding THAT strap... lol but, you can buy it KNOWING you've got a sweet strap coming with it. That's value...


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

So I haven't followed this thread closely enough.

When can I expect my black hawksbill to ship?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Mobil1Mach said:


> So I haven't followed this thread closely enough.
> 
> When can I expect my black hawksbill to ship?


love it

I'm not a great follower of this thread but look at it sometimes as it keeps getting shunted to the top but I find it funny that even a buyer of the watch can't be asked to read through all the pages

the makara threads do seem to generate a lot of waffle v proper information


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Monkeynuts said:


> love it
> 
> I'm not a great follower of this thread but look at it sometimes as it keeps getting shunted to the top but I find it funny that even a buyer of the watch can't be asked to read through all the pages
> 
> the makara threads do seem to generate a lot of waffle v proper information


I can't speak for anyone else but waffle is my middle name. lol


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> I can't speak for anyone else but waffle is my middle name. lol


Mmm...Waffles.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Mobil1Mach said:


> So I haven't followed this thread closely enough.
> 
> When can I expect my black hawksbill to ship?


Yeah, I'm kinda curious too.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

I believe the estimate was end of this month barring any delays.



X2-Elijah said:


> Yeah, I'm kinda curious too.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Nadim originally said mid January but this was before the factory got the Maroon colour wrong which has probably had a knock on effect on the rubber straps for it being produced. I suppose it all depends on whether Nadim intends to shipment the others now or waiting until this issue has be rectified and their manufacture completed.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

^ I vote ship out the Teal!


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

Does anyone make a bronze bracelet?


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I've yet to see one, there was a bronze effect mesh available from Strapcode but seems only available in 20mm now

Chris


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Avo's Rule: Add 3 months (at least) to any delivery estimate made by any microbrand.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Avo said:


> Avo's Rule: Add 3 months (at least) to any delivery estimate made by any microbrand.


I guarantee you'll get it well before the April date using your rule.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

scubalizard said:


> Does anyone make a bronze bracelet?


The issue with a bronze/brass bracelet is the contact with skin, so what would be needed is the outside to be bronze/brass with the inside that touches your skin being s/steel or Titanium or possibly the entire bracelet in the bronze/brass with the inside having a PVD coating. I'd say option 3 might be the easiest to achieve though doubt any of them being cheap.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

HelloNasty1 said:


> ^ I vote ship out the Teal!


That would be nice! Come to papa my bronze and teal ocean dweller! 








Will and can I wait, just as I did for this 







guy! Yep! If that's what it takes than so be it! But ya, it would be niiiiicee...... Let the micro-brand chips fall where they may! It for me is part of the enjoyment of dealing with the (given) micro process!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

scubalizard said:


> Does anyone make a bronze bracelet?


There's a thread on that.


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

Over the holiday I spent some time reading back though this thread. As an entrepreneurial engineer, it was very interesting to read about (and in a way, live via the pre-order) the marketing (research), design, manufacturing, QC, and customer service process! My applause to Nadim for his effort and commitment!


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Luminated said:


> I guarantee you'll get it well before the April date using your rule.


That's why I like my rule. I'm always happy when I get my watches early!


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

Luminated said:


> The issue with a bronze/brass bracelet is the contact with skin, so what would be needed is the outside to be bronze/brass with the inside that touches your skin being s/steel or Titanium or possibly the entire bracelet in the bronze/brass with the inside having a PVD coating. I'd say option 3 might be the easiest to achieve though doubt any of them being cheap.


Now that I think of it. I owe Strapcode the results of a trial I promised to do. I should be able to get a heat shifted effect on a 22mm mesh they sent me.
anywhere from old gold, through tarnished brass and of course- flame purple
Anyone willing to buy it after I'm done ?
DA222215B005B-1.jpg


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

zephyrnoid said:


> Now that I think of it. I owe Strapcode the results of a trial I promised to do. I should be able to get a heat shifted effect on a 22mm mesh they sent me.
> anywhere from old gold, through tarnished brass and of course- flame purple
> Anyone willing to buy it after I'm done ?
> DA222215B005B-1.jpg


Not sure whether I'm reading properly into what I believe to be your stated goals! But depending on (pictured) results I'm sure you would have plenty of interest in implied plating process :-! ! And as popular as the bronze look has been amongst the WUS buying public of late you might just have a pretty busy side business if you can get desired affect perfected ;-)! Will look forward to seeing how y:think:u make out!


----------



## nross33 (Nov 27, 2014)

zephyrnoid said:


> Now that I think of it. I owe Strapcode the results of a trial I promised to do. I should be able to get a heat shifted effect on a 22mm mesh they sent me.
> anywhere from old gold, through tarnished brass and of course- flame purple
> Anyone willing to buy it after I'm done ?
> DA222215B005B-1.jpg


Yes man! Depends on price?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

I flamed the buckle on the strap I use with my Maranez Layan. I was looking for a brass to blue effect and was pleased with my first try. I imagine it would be much harder if you are trying to get an even color over am entire bracelet though.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

zephyrnoid said:


> Now that I think of it. I owe Strapcode the results of a trial I promised to do. I should be able to get a heat shifted effect on a 22mm mesh they sent me.
> anywhere from old gold, through tarnished brass and of course- flame purple
> Anyone willing to buy it after I'm done ?
> DA222215B005B-1.jpg


I'd definitely be interested in seeing the end result; a "burnished" steel bracelet might be a good look on a bronze case... Wouldn't be bad on a PVD case either.


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

Someone stated a bracelet would be much harder. Perhaps but I have my ways  I use a butane torch with a fan nozzel and will certainly add a scrim sheet to the 'operation' to diffuse the flame even more. Should be very easy compared to what I've been doing (fixing watches  
The buckle that *KarmaToBurn* demoed is very much the average color/tone on SS. beyond that you get a flamed effect or Blue, then Drk Eggplant. 
I can easily get that 'midrange' bronze. 
So is the process worth an extra $30 to the cost of the bracelet? How do we deal with shipping? I'd rather teach Tung Choy and his crew how to do it so I may well set up a YouTube tutorial. That way, the Manufacturer can ship it out directly.
I can't live on $120/Hr. , so no loss to me.
Now. *WHO is going to send me the guinea pig? or are you willing to buy my 22mm Mesh after flaming at Strapcode cost + $30 + Postage?*


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Talking about bronze bracelet, I'm working on something right now... You might see the first bronze bracelet ever made soon if what I designed can be manufactured at a reasonable cost. I really don't see why it couldn't be done, so you night very well see it in a couple of months 

BTW, I forgot to post this:









I don't have a firm date yet for the production completion, but we're getting there. As soon as I hear anything I will report back! I can't wait to start shipping them out!


----------



## phemps (Nov 26, 2013)

Nadim said:


> Talking about bronze bracelet, I'm working on something right now... You might see the first bronze bracelet ever made soon if what I designed can be manufactured at a reasonable cost. I really don't see why it couldn't be done, so you night very well see it in a couple of months
> 
> BTW, I forgot to post this:
> 
> ...


Yesssss this looks awesome. I'm beyond anxious and glad I went with maroon. Although I think ill be sorry if i don't order a teal as well. Also the bronze bracelet is very intriguing I'm sure I would be in the market if you can pull it off. One quick question, You say you don't have a firm date which I understand, but do you have a general estimate on production being done at all? thanks


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Gorgeous! 


Nadim said:


> Talking about bronze bracelet, I'm working on something right now... You might see the first bronze bracelet ever made soon if what I designed can be manufactured at a reasonable cost. I really don't see why it couldn't be done, so you night very well see it in a couple of months
> 
> BTW, I forgot to post this:
> 
> ...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

You can't go wrong with any of the colours, each offer something different. Great news on the bracelet Nad, I'm sure if you can pull this off you should consider manufacturing end links for some of the other bronze watches as the market for this item could be huge.


----------



## tbs7777 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello Nadim, do the new samples really have the same colour as in the previous pic ?



Nadim said:


> Oh, and the revised maroon dial seems good now as well. Here's a comparison with the previous one:
> 
> View attachment 2342466
> 
> ...


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

The latest pic with the maroon strap does seem a little lighter than the previous pic comparing the pinky maroon and its darker counterpart. I'm surprised if it is the same colour.



tbs7777 said:


> Hello Nadim, do the new samples really have the same colour as in the previous pic ?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

RookiePhil said:


> The latest pic with the maroon strap does seem a little lighter than the previous pic comparing the pinky maroon and its darker counterpart. I'm surprised if it is the same colour.


This might be down to lighting but it looks very similar to me.


----------



## tbs7777 (Jan 29, 2008)

Nadim said:


> View attachment 2342466





Nadim said:


> View attachment 2550794


Really?


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Comparing the pics it does look like a different shade, the first more darker brownish - saying that I think I prefer the latest shade/final iteration as it seems to be more what I was expecting as a true shade of maroon.



tbs7777 said:


> Really?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

primerak said:


> Comparing the pics it does look like a different shade, the first more darker brownish - saying that I think I prefer the latest shade/final iteration as it seems to be more what I was expecting as a true shade of maroon.


It looks identical to the original image Nadim sent with all three colours side by side which was what I meant.

Apologies for the above incorrect comment, I use to monitors and had one image on each and when I put both on to the same monitor there is a difference but I still reckon this is down to lighting etc. Either way I like what I am seeing.


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

After searching the interwebs i could not find a bronze bracelet, the best was a mesh with a chemical to resemble oil rubbed bronze. I am still surprised that there isn't one out there by now, I know that there are issues with bronze turning skin green. You'd think that there would be some type of coating or something that could be applied to the inside of the bracelet to stop the interaction between skin and metal. BWT Nadim you make it and I think you would be the first and TAKE MY MONEY! And as the previous poster stated that if you make different sizes and different ends the market would be huge, bronze seems to be the new black!

Great looking maroon straps and dial! Getting excited and cant wait to get this.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Looks like everything is coming together... Won't be much longer now.


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

I also have this 22mm Milanese. Anyone willing to pony up $30 to try it on their Bronzo with 22mm lugs?


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

Dead thread?


----------



## nross33 (Nov 27, 2014)

zephyrnoid said:


> I also have this 22mm Milanese. Anyone willing to pony up $30 to try it on their Bronzo with 22mm lugs?
> View attachment 2554330


Sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nross33 (Nov 27, 2014)

zephyrnoid said:


> Dead thread?


Lol what? Are you not following along???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

Saturday experiment...


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

That's an Obris Morgan Explorer if i'm not mistaken 

Chris


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

Yep - it´s a 1. gen Explorer that i never use. Boring blue dial and bad lume, so i took the 9015 movement complete with dial and hands from my SS Octopus as an experiment 

It took only 20 minutes (It turns out, that the Obris Morgan uses a quality metal movement-holder instead of the cheap plastic used in the Octopus)



chirs1211 said:


> That's an Obris Morgan Explorer if i'm not mistaken
> 
> Chris


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Nielsdiving2010 said:


> Saturday experiment...
> 
> View attachment 2575426


Man that dial is a cracker regardless of the case it's in.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

This was posted on the Benarus Facebook page, thought you all would like to see this combo.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Craustin1 said:


> This was posted on the Benarus Facebook page, thought you all would like to see this combo.
> 
> View attachment 2581722


I saw that too, it does show that others have done colours that differ from the norm though I prefer the colour chosen for the SeaTurtle.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Luminated said:


> I saw that too, it does show that others have done colours that differ from the norm though I prefer the colour chosen for the SeaTurtle.


I don't think this was a production piece by Benarus. I think it's probably a piece that Steve at Benarus put together himself. It does show that it works with a teal like color and bronze though.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Is this the micro that I finally break down and buy? Gotta say the Maroon Hawksbill is epic looking. Or maybe real. Hard to choose!


----------



## littlebeetle (Sep 8, 2014)

Is this going to be the default strap for Sea Turtle Teal dial?

Appreciate if you could share the photo as a whole with strap, case and dial....



Nadim said:


> Haha yeah, when the watches are here the preorder is over. However, i will have a picture of the complete maroon watch from the manufacturer soon.
> 
> In the mean time, here's the teal strap with the teal dial. I should have the maroon strap pic tomorrow.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

OMG, with such a nice teal colour I am seriously thinking to change my maroon to teal.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sorcer said:


> OMG, with such a nice teal colour I am seriously thinking to change my maroon to teal.


I'm not at all surprised that Maroon has proved to be so popular but I am surprised that Teal hasn't been just as popular. I suppose it's easier to find a strap that matches maroon than teal but one thing for sure anyone who is into watches will notice you wearing your teal SeaTurtle that's for sure.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Luminated said:


> I'm not at all surprised that Maroon has proved to be so popular but I am surprised that Teal hasn't been just as popular. I suppose it's easier to find a strap that matches maroon than teal but one thing for sure everyone who is in to watches will notice you wearing your teal SeaTurtle that's for sure.


For all the brown straps thrown on black dial divers in general, a brown strap will look stellar on the Teal. IMHO.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

HelloNasty1 said:


> For all the brown straps thrown on black dial divers in general, a brown strap will look stellar on the Teal. IMHO.


My gut feeling is try and match the tones of the bronze case will be the way to go regarding the Teal dialed version.


----------



## littlebeetle (Sep 8, 2014)

Luminated said:


> My gut feeling is try and match the tones of the bronze case will be the way to go regarding the Teal dialed version.


Agree on this.

However, both teal color on strap and dial which only makes different color on the case, I worry green color component is too much....
But, it varies from one eye of another. Best is to see the actual watch with this combination.

*Wonder if changing the strap color to black is an option? @Nadim


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

littlebeetle said:


> *Wonder if changing the strap color to black is an option? @Nadim


I did....Teal strap is a bit too "fill in the blank for me". Black strap shipping to me instead of teal. Plus lighter colored straps show dirt overtime.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

HelloNasty1 said:


> I did....Teal strap is a bit too "fill in the blank for me". Black strap shipping to me instead of teal. Plus lighter colored straps show dirt overtime.


Will dirt be an issue on a rubber strap? Figured a "soapy bath" and a little ammonia would get most stains off... A leather strap is comming with the unit as well yes? Does anybody know if that strap will be brown or black? I think I remember it being discussed earlier in the thread...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> Will dirt be an issue on a rubber strap? Figured a "soapy bath" and a little ammonia would get most stains off... A leather strap is comming with the unit as well yes? Does anybody know if that strap will be brown or black? I think I remember it being discussed earlier in the thread...


The production strap will be black with a grain texture. Also need to add that according to Nadim the production strap should be as supple as the one which came on the prototype he sent me, if true then everyone will be very happy as it was super comfy right out of the box.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> The production strap will be black with a grain texture. Also need to add that according to Nadim the production strap should be as supple as the one which came on the prototype he sent me, if true then everyone will be very happy as it was super comfy right out of the box.


Excellent... Never hurts to have a quality black strap. Anybody on this thread considering picking up one of the Helgray units? 
The dimensions are pretty good. And, I've heard positive things about the movement as well.


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> Excellent... Never hurts to have a quality black strap. Anybody on this thread considering picking up one of the Helgray units?
> The dimensions are pretty good. And, I've heard positive things about the movement as well.


I just traded my Obris Morgan Pradata for a Helgrey Skyfighter and I absolutely love it. However, at 42mm it is at the very bottom of my acceptable size range (and only then because I treat it as my "dress" watch). The Silverstone is beautiful but it's just too small for me at 40mm. Otherwise I'd have been all over it.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> Excellent... Never hurts to have a quality black strap. Anybody on this thread considering picking up one of the Helgray units?
> The dimensions are pretty good. And, I've heard positive things about the movement as well.


I love what Nadim is doing with the Helgray brand, that Silverstone is a beautie but alas too smaller for my 7.75-7.85" wrist but I believe this issue will be addressed in the not to distant future.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

+1 on that; wouldn't mind seeing Helgray bump it up to 44mm. Maybe brass...


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

I hear you guys about the size, but I wanted to keep Helgray on the smaller side, and mostly quartz, although interesting quartz (like the VK64 meca-quartz, or the ISA 9500 with sweeping seconds, ...) However, I still have a couple of 42mm models in the works, including a Titanium GMT diver, and a pilot with internal rotating bezel.

In other news, I just got this from the factory this morning.

The good news is we're on the final stretch, and everything looks good (colors, dials, hands, case...).

The bad news is there is a small issue with the crown. It seems it was made a little wider than spec'd and with the old "M" logo embossed instead of the new logo engraved. Now, I'm waiting to hear back from the factory about how long it'll take to re-make them. I think it won't cause much of a delay as they can still do most of the assembly work without the final crown, while it is being re-made.

Right now, if we factor in the shipping transit time, customs clearance, and QC, we're looking at delivery around mid-February. I'll update as soon as I hear back from the factory, and I apologize for the short delay.


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

Nadim said:


> I hear you guys about the size, but I wanted to keep Helgray on the smaller side, and mostly quartz, although interesting quartz (like the VK64 meca-quartz, or the ISA 9500 with sweeping seconds, ...) However, I still have a couple of 42mm models in the works, including a Titanium GMT diver, and a pilot with internal rotating bezel.


Aww crap, looks like Nadim is going to be taking more of my money.


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

Wow, the teal (the maroon too) looks fantastic!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Nadim said:


> I hear you guys about the size, but I wanted to keep Helgray on the smaller side, and mostly quartz, although interesting quartz (like the VK64 meca-quartz, or the ISA 9500 with sweeping seconds, ...) However, I still have a couple of 42mm models in the works, including a Titanium GMT diver, and a pilot with internal rotating bezel.
> 
> In other news, I just got this from the factory this morning.
> 
> ...


Great work Nad, both dial colour are mint but for me that Teal is stunning. I can just imagine how incredible it will look like with a good patina. Guys if you haven't seen the pilot watch Nadim is talking about just check Helgray on Facebook its a beautiful looking design and personally I'm in love with the design of the hands.

Oh and mate can you check your email inbox, I need you to reply to my email. Thanks.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Nadim said:


> View attachment 2628282


Ah, thanks for showing that. Looks very nice, glad I chose that one.

Bit of a shame about the delay, but I guess that's how things tend to go. Will they be able to complete the work and ship before Chinese New Year happens? Iirc that's a very long down-time for all industries there.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Nadim please post a close up of the Sea Turtle dial as you did for the Hawksbill.
Not sure why and I have asked before in this thread we have yet to get a close up. Only Hawksbill. I want to see the applied lume better as do others. 

Thank you for the update, teal is awesome.


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

Glad to hear things are moving forward and looking up. Also glad to hear the crown issue was caught before the watches left the factory.



Nadim said:


> However, I still have a couple of 42mm models in the works, including a Titanium GMT diver, and a pilot with internal rotating bezel.


Woah there. Im going to need some details on that...immediately.

Bad form just dangling that out there with no additional info.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks fantastic, really excited about this one! (A maroon Hawksbill for me.)


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Good point..............



X2-Elijah said:


> Ah, thanks for showing that. Looks very nice, glad I chose that one.
> 
> Bit of a shame about the delay, but I guess that's how things tend to go. Will they be able to complete the work and ship before Chinese New Year happens? Iirc that's a very long down-time for all industries there.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

So which dial has the better lume or is it a draw?


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

Yay teal looks awesome!


----------



## phemps (Nov 26, 2013)

I have been fighting the urge to buy a second in teal and this hasn't made it easier. They look great


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

phemps said:


> I have been fighting the urge to buy a second in teal and this hasn't made it easier. They look great


No doubt... The teal DOES look good. Bold and beautiful.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Not from the sea...but, you get the picture.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

No wonder the watch is delayed. The top speed of a Sea Turtle in water is around 5 mph:
http://seaworld.org/animal-info/animal-infobooks/sea-turtles/adaptations

I can't get google to tell me the distance from Hong Kong to Toronto via a water route, but should be under 7000 miles. This would be about 2 months of swim time at max speed 24/7 ...


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

Avo said:


> No wonder the watch is delayed. The top speed of a Sea Turtle in water is around 5 mph:
> http://seaworld.org/animal-info/animal-infobooks/sea-turtles/adaptations
> 
> I can't get google to tell me the distance from Hong Kong to Toronto via a water route, but should be under 7000 miles. This would be about 2 months of swim time at max speed 24/7 ...


Is that an unladen sea turtle? European of African sea turtle?


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

scubalizard said:


> Is that an unladen sea turtle? European of African sea turtle?


Unladen, caring a coconut of course


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

A shot of all three dial colors together would be nice.


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey guys, what's this silence? Should I worry?


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Beetho said:


> Hey guys, what's this silence? Should I worry?


I think the silence is because pretty much everything that can be asked has been asked (and answered).
We're now in the 'waiting'.


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

Beetho said:


> Hey guys, what's this silence? Should I worry?


Calm before the shipping storm. :-!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Beetho said:


> Hey guys, what's this silence? Should I worry?


I can assure you there is nothing to worry about, like @Higs and @Mobil1Mach already said everything that needs to be said and done has been and shipment is probably imminent.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Patience young padawan...


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Makara site now says *Delivery is planned for mid-February 2015. *


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Avo said:


> Makara site now says *Delivery is planned for mid-February 2015. *


So basically 3 weeks time, at the rate my weeks are flying by this will feel like a blink of an eye.


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

now i am refreshing the page until i see "pre-order closed"


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

We're almost there! The factory informed me this morning that they should be done around mid-week next week. They'll then pack and ship the watches to me. 

As mentioned in the last update, taking into account transit time and the various delays during transit (customs inspection out of China, into Hong Kong, out of Hong Kong, into the US, out the US, and finally into Canada), plus one last round of QC, and then packing, the first shipments will go out during the 2nd or 3rd week of February and I'll wrap up before the end of February.

Chinese New Year is still a couple of weeks away so there's nothing to worry about. The watches will be on their way here before China closes down for a month LOL


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

Nadim said:


> We're almost there! The factory informed me this morning that they should be done around mid-week next week. They'll then pack and ship the watches to me.
> 
> As mentioned in the last update, taking into account transit time and the various delays during transit (customs inspection out of China, into Hong Kong, out of Hong Kong, into the US, out the US, and finally into Canada), plus one last round of QC, and then packing, the first shipments will go out during the 2nd or 3rd week of February and I'll wrap up before the end of February.
> 
> Chinese New Year is still a couple of weeks away so there's nothing to worry about. The watches will be on their way here before China closes down for a month LOL


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Wonderful. Sooner than I had hoped!


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

Nadim, good to hear we're near!
How are you going to ship watches to EU? USPS (hope not)?
Some courier service would be better (fedex/ups/dhl).


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Had to drop out of this one, unfortunately, due to some circumstances and collection size getting way out of hand. 
Refund was very fast, full, and without any hassles, so big kudos to Nadim for that! (And good luck with the next Makara models  )


----------



## nross33 (Nov 27, 2014)

This is fun, can't wait for the next models.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

nross33 said:


> This is fun, can't wait for the next models.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I reckon these will be sweeeet and probably a bit smaller.;-)


----------



## Utah46 (Jan 26, 2015)

Ordered a Teal Sea Turtle. And my first post.

cheers all


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Welcome! And great choice for a watch.



Utah46 said:


> Ordered a Teal Sea Turtle. And my first post.
> 
> cheers all


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

Utah46 said:


> Ordered a Teal Sea Turtle. And my first post.
> 
> cheers all


Very good idea... and welcome


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Looking forward to this one - surprised to see some left and can still pre-order at this late stage.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Well I resisted as long as I could, Teal ordered this morning. I think it is going to age very nice, plus I have a great strap already for it.


----------



## Utah46 (Jan 26, 2015)

Great choice on the Teal 👍🐢


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

Teal!!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Time for a selfie. lol


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

ouch, you have it already?
mine hasn't even shipped yet...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

frenco said:


> ouch, you have it already?
> mine hasn't even shipped yet...


No this one is a prototype Nadim sent me a while back to see what I thought and share my opinions with the community.

Its actually a brass case obviously cheaper to use when knocking up samples than the bronze but it lets you see how it will roughly look as the difference in appearance between the two metals isn't that great.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

ok, thanks

I was thinking: what if a take a dremel and rework the case smoothing off the edges and creating a wavy artwork?
I have never seen this being done to watches, and this case does look like a piece of metal waiting to be reworked...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

frenco said:


> ok, thanks
> 
> I was thinking: what if a take a dremel and rework the case smoothing off the edges and creating a wavy artwork?
> I have never seen this being done to watches, and this case does look like a piece of metal waiting to be reworked...


Looks finished to me... lol. Dremel tool? ... Have at it man! Please post pics... 
That angular case...buffing the corners and "high spots" and allowing the planes to darken... That case is gonna patinate like a "boss"!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

frenco said:


> ok, thanks
> 
> I was thinking: what if a take a dremel and rework the case smoothing off the edges and creating a wavy artwork?
> I have never seen this being done to watches, and this case does look like a piece of metal waiting to be reworked...


It's the angular look of the case that I find most appealing, everyone is doing curvy cases but what Nadim is doing with the Makara range is completely different and a bit more unique. Can't wait to see what follows after the SeaTurtle.


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

Luminated said:


> It's the angular look of the case that I find most appealing, everyone is doing curvy cases but what Nadim is doing with the Makara range is completely different and a bit more unique. Can't wait to see what follows after the SeaTurtle.


He had me at "Titanium GMT"


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

scubalizard said:


> He had me at "Titanium GMT"


Titanium? GMT? Hmm, go on...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

scubalizard said:


> He had me at "Titanium GMT"


Yeah I think it will be pretty sweet, I'm sure you'll see some elements that will be different to what everyone else is doing. It will probably be Quartz as the only automatic available is from ETA at mega bucks but I'd be fine with that as this will mean super accuracy compared to autos.

I'd love to see a GMT diver in the Makara line up too, who knows if the Helgray version proves popular we might see a version is an angular bronze case in the future.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> Titanium? GMT? Hmm, go on...


Did somebody's ears pick up when the words Titanium and GMT was mentioned. LOL


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Yeah I think it will be pretty sweet, I'm sure you'll see some elements that will be different to what everyone else is doing. It will probably be Quartz as the only automatic available is from ETA at mega bucks but I'd be fine with that as this will mean super accuracy compared to autos.
> 
> I'd love to see a GMT diver in the Makara line up too, who knows if the Helgray version proves popular we might see a version is an angular bronze case in the future.


Makara seems to have a certain "styling DNA" with these angular cases...


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

Nadim said:


> ... However, I still have a couple of 42mm models in the works, including a Titanium GMT diver, and a pilot with internal rotating bezel.


See above quote mentioning titanium GMT diver. He is also looking into a bronze bracelet. Looks like I'll be handing more of my $$ to Nadim, but I am OK with that  If you head over to the Helgrey Facebook page there is a post of another watch in initial design, looks to be the one he mentioned about with internal rotating bezel.


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

is it here yet??:-!:-!


----------



## Artsonika (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi, 
Any pictures of the new crown ?


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Need some high resolution pictures please


----------



## TattooedGQ (Jun 10, 2010)

Man...I'm such a lurker on WUS....I just can't wait to get mine. I pre-ordered pretty much when Nadim offered them up.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Production will be wrapping up any day now. I was expecting a couple of pictures from the factory today. I guess my guy there was too busy overseeing the final steps. I'll post as soon as I have anything.

I really can't wait to get these out and hear what you guys think about it!

BTW, I'll be in Miami for a few days late next week if anyone wants to meet up and get a last minute glance at the prototypes before the production watches arrive.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Nadim said:


> Production will be wrapping up any day now. I was expecting a couple of pictures from the factory today. I guess my guy there was too busy overseeing the final steps. I'll post as soon as I have anything.
> 
> I really can't wait to get these out and hear what you guys think about it!
> 
> BTW, I'll be in Miami for a few days late next week if anyone wants to meet up and get a last minute glance at the prototypes before the production watches arrive.


I'd love to see it in person Nad.


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

I wonder which lands at my house first: makara or zelos


----------



## nross33 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm still unclear what we are getting, are we getting more than one band?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

nross33 said:


> I'm still unclear what we are getting, are we getting more than one band?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We are getting the watch (duh), black leather strap, and color matched rubber strap.

From Makara web site for a maroon Hawksbill Sea Turtle:
*Specifications*:

*Case*: CuSn8 Bronze
*Case Diameter*: Ø 44mm - 52mm lug-to-lug length
*Caseback*: 316L Stainless Steel with engraved design
*Crown*: 8.5mm x 3mm - screw-down - signed
*Crystal*: Double-Domed Sapphire
*Thickness*: 17mm (13.5mm without crystal)
*Lug Width*: 24mm

*Lume*: SuperLuminova C3 - application on hands and dial
*Movement*: Seiko (TMI) Calibre NH35A Automatic - 24 jewels - hacking seconds - 21,600 bph - 41h power reserve
*Water Resistance*: 300m / 30 ATM / 984ft
*Dial*: Maroon - date window at 6H
*Strap*: Black leather strap + Maroon rubber strap
Buckle: CuSn8 Bronze - signed
*Warranty*: 1 year - transferable - international


----------



## nross33 (Nov 27, 2014)

scubalizard said:


> We are getting the watch (duh), black leather strap, and color matched rubber strap.
> 
> From Makara web site for a maroon Hawksbill Sea Turtle:
> *Specifications*:
> ...


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Craustin1 said:


> Need some high resolution pictures please


I have asked a few times for a good pic of the Sea Turtle dial, but nothing. Plenty of the Hawkbill, kinda makes me wonder. 
Guess I will find out when it arrives....arghhh


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

HelloNasty1 said:


> I have asked a few times for a good pic of the Sea Turtle dial, but nothing. Plenty of the Hawkbill, kinda makes me wonder.
> Guess I will find out when it arrives....arghhh


I reckon this photo shows the dial pretty good, admittedly it's got the plastic film protecting the crystal but what is there to know about how the dial will look in these colours that hasn't already been learned with the Hawksbill.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Luminated said:


> I reckon this photo shows the dial pretty good, admittedly it's got the plastic film protecting the crystal but what is there to know about how the dial will look in these colours that hasn't already been learned with the Hawksbill.


It's the lume, not the dial itself. His description is a "printed" dial. I have a Helson SD similar indices. The lume is VERY thick and noticeably raised like a mound. From the limited pics and no close up of just dial, the Sea Turtle does sell me that it is, plus the description being "printed". There are plenty of close ups of Hawksbill dial only, but not Sea Turtle. I do find that odd for some reason.
Thank you for the pic. It appears it will relatively flat lume from the pic, not "moundish" like Helson. For the price I would not complain, which is why I had ordered any way.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

hmm, the lume doesn't look too thick... do we have any other photo showing indices on the seaturtle?


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

SD = $600; stainless steel... I'm thinking...maybe..."managing expectations" a bit. Not that my expectations for the watch are low...they're definitely not. I guess I'm reserving "critical analysis" for the physical inspection. It's definitely a "looker" for sure...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> I reckon this photo shows the dial pretty good, admittedly it's got the plastic film protecting the crystal but what is there to know about how the dial will look in these colours that hasn't already been learned with the Hawksbill.


Nice pics Lume... The "2nd watch" dilemma is in full effect now; I want the teal too! xD


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

watermanxxl said:


> SD = $600; stainless steel... I'm thinking...maybe..."managing expectations" a bit. Not that my expectations for the watch are low...they're definitely not. I guess I'm reserving "critical analysis" for the physical inspection. It's definitely a "looker" for sure...


Correct. I have managed low expectations for lume on the Sea Turtle only. I expect Hawksbill to be much better. Those are filled indices vs. "printed". I would be willing to bet a sizable amount that in a side by side, hour by hour, brightness/intensity Hawksbill would win. 
For me I liked the hour hand and not as formal look of the Sea Turtle. That out weighs the better lume debate for me.

Not being a "Debbie Downer". Still stoked for arrival. Just wanted to have open conversation as prior to the last few post nobody but me seemed interested in the better pic of just dial.

LoS stinky and ready to go upon arrival!!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

HelloNasty1 said:


> It's the lume, not the dial itself. His description is a "printed" dial. I have a Helson SD similar indices. The lume is VERY thick and noticeably raised like a mound. From the limited pics and no close up of just dial, the Sea Turtle does sell me that it is, plus the description being "printed". There are plenty of close ups of Hawksbill dial only, but not Sea Turtle. I do find that odd for some reason.
> Thank you for the pic. It appears it will relatively flat lume from the pic, not "moundish" like Helson. For the price I would not complain, which is why I had ordered any way.


Ok I understand your dilemma if you are expecting the SeaTurtle to match the lume longevity of your Helson, I honestly can't comment on them as I have no experience but I reckon my Seiko Monster and Benarus Moray to be well above average in this department so how does the Hawksbill in my possession compare?

It glows nearly as bright when first charged by my black light though dulls a bit quicker than either of them as time goes on but the reality is you can still easily tell the time in the small hours much the same which is the main thing. I'd be surprised if SeaTurtle didn't at the very least match the Hawksbill but the reality is it should be slightly better as there's more surface area of luminous paint.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

HelloNasty1 said:


> Correct. I have managed low expectations for lume on the Sea Turtle only. I expect Hawksbill to be much better. Those are filled indices vs. "printed". I would be willing to bet a sizable amount that in a side by side, hour by hour, brightness/intensity Hawksbill would win.
> For me I liked the hour hand and not as formal look of the Sea Turtle. That out weighs the better lume debate for me.
> 
> Not being a "Debbie Downer". Still stoked for arrival. Just wanted to have open conversation as prior to the last few post nobody but me seemed interested in the better pic of just dial.
> ...


lol... LOS gel at "the ready"! I hear ya...
My expectations aren't low...not at all. Somewhat "high" actually; without a bezel to be "a bother" the case and crystal will be taking center stage on this one. Plenty of it too; 19mm tall and +50mm long. 
I do remember, earlier in the thread, about what would be on the crown; the old logo versus the new logo. Haven't seen a pic of the crown yet...nor heard anything of the new logo either. But, I'm a HUGE fan of burlesque though; don't give it to me ALL at once! xD


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

It's not only about the lume; flat printed indices just look bad, and I feel bad looking at them  (obris morgan comes to mind, they fixed that fortunately in the explorer II).
I prefer the sea turtle due to classic indices shape and arrow hour hand. And my expectations are pretty high - I don't get this "manage you expectations" rhetoric at all.
I expect a well executed finish on both Makara models, as Nadim proved to provide high-quality pieces. And as I do understand this is an affordable watch, its price cannot compromise essential quality. If Makara is able to offer us a Hawksbill with applied indices, whcih I believe are much more expensive, I don't see a reason why seaturtle indices would be flat. I mean, I do hope they are not.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

beceen said:


> It's not only about the lume; flat printed indices just look bad, and I feel bad looking at them  (obris morgan comes to mind, they fixed that fortunately in the explorer II).
> I prefer the sea turtle due to classic indices shape and arrow hour hand. And my expectations are pretty high - I don't get this "manage you expectations" rhetoric at all.
> I expect a well executed finish on both Makara models, as Nadim proved to provide high-quality pieces. And as I do understand this is an affordable watch, its price cannot compromise essential quality. If Makara is able to offer us a Hawksbill with applied indices, whcih I believe are much more expensive, I don't see a reason why seaturtle indices would be flat. I mean, I do hope they are not.


...."managing" expectations, for me, doesn't mean..."lowering" them (expectations). Quality is non-negotiable; goes without saying... The project is (relatively) inexpensive...but, no one expects a "cheaply made" watch. I certainly don't...


----------



## hawkdriver85 (Jun 18, 2013)

Beautiful watches. Wish the lug to lug was about 5mm shorter. That's about what I picture when thinking of a classic diver. Very simple and well executed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

Pretty sure Sea Turtle indices are flat. Hence why I steered the other direction


----------



## ondmtn (Dec 2, 2010)

I had myself all prepared to receive my watch in April. Stoked to see that we may get these on our wrists in the month of February. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

HelloNasty1 said:


> Correct. I have managed low expectations for lume on the Sea Turtle only. I expect Hawksbill to be much better. Those are filled indices vs. "printed". I would be willing to bet a sizable amount that in a side by side, hour by hour, brightness/intensity Hawksbill would win.
> For me I liked the hour hand and not as formal look of the Sea Turtle. That out weighs the better lume debate for me.
> 
> Not being a "Debbie Downer". Still stoked for arrival. Just wanted to have open conversation as prior to the last few post nobody but me seemed interested in the better pic of just dial.
> ...





beceen said:


> It's not only about the lume; flat printed indices just look bad, and I feel bad looking at them  (obris morgan comes to mind, they fixed that fortunately in the explorer II).
> I prefer the sea turtle due to classic indices shape and arrow hour hand. And my expectations are pretty high - I don't get this "manage you expectations" rhetoric at all.
> I expect a well executed finish on both Makara models, as Nadim proved to provide high-quality pieces. And as I do understand this is an affordable watch, its price cannot compromise essential quality. If Makara is able to offer us a Hawksbill with applied indices, whcih I believe are much more expensive, I don't see a reason why seaturtle indices would be flat. I mean, I do hope they are not.





Contaygious said:


> Pretty sure Sea Turtle indices are flat. Hence why I steered the other direction


________________________________________________________________________________________________

Has anyone emailed Nadim and asked regarding the printed lume, seems like it would be a straightforward answer. I wouldn't mind also seeing a better picture of the printed dial.


----------



## yelnats (Oct 24, 2014)

Hope to received the watches before chinese new year.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

primerak said:


> ________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Has anyone emailed Nadim and asked regarding the printed lume, seems like it would be a straightforward answer. I wouldn't mind also seeing a better picture of the printed dial.


Nadim visits this thread regularly, I believe. The question has been posted, and I reckon when Nadim has better pics, he will update us all here.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

My bet is March/April to receive our watches.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

beceen said:


> Nadim visits this thread regularly, I believe. The question has been posted, and I reckon when Nadim has better pics, he will update us all here.


I have asked Nadim three times in this thread in the past month and half to no avail....
This the first time other members have jumped in, maybe we will get an answer this time.....


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

HelloNasty1 said:


> I have asked Nadim three times in this thread in the past month and half to no avail....
> This the first time other members have jumped in, maybe we will get an answer this time.....












This is my Makara Octopus which lumes I rate rather highly along side the Hawksbill, in my opinion I don't see that dramatic a difference if anything I reckon the Hawksbill is a little better. I personally can't see why the SeaTurtle would be any worse just because it's not using applied marking.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

^ because applied are filled, not printed. My guess is we will know once they ship at this point. Not sure why we can get every other pic except one good one of Sea Turtle dial only. That's the point. It's more the non-answer at this point than what it actually will be.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Sorry about the late answer! The Sea Turtle's dial is pretty flat. There are a couple of layers of lume but they are thin layers so it's not obvious. I asked the factory to apply as many layers as reasonably possible for production. I haven't seen the final production dials up close so I can't tell if the indices will be thicker than on the samples or not.

On the samples the Sea Turtle's lume is just barely weaker than the Hawksbill's. Hopefully the final production watches will have equally good lume. 

We'll know very very soon!


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

^ Thank you for the thorough answer. Appreciated!


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Any idea how this will look on a Bell&Ross type strap? I think the shoulders on the BR01/03 straps would look good on the Sea Turtle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> Any idea how this will look on a Bell&Ross type strap? I think the shoulders on the BR01/03 straps would look good on the Sea Turtle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it fits I reckon a B&R strap would look cool.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> Any idea how this will look on a Bell&Ross type strap? I think the shoulders on the BR01/03 straps would look good on the Sea Turtle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe that the included rubber strap does have "shoulders"... There's a picture of the teal dial with a teal rubber strap.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> I believe that the included rubber strap does have "shoulders"... There's a picture of the teal dial with a teal rubber strap.


That's why I'm wondering if a B&R strap would look good. I already have some for my BR03-92, and wonder if someone else has put one of those straps on an Octopus. Might add some variety to the shapes of leather straps we can use.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> I believe that the included rubber strap does have "shoulders"... There's a picture of the teal dial with a teal rubber strap.





Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> That's why I'm wondering if a B&R strap would look good. I already have some for my BR03-92, and wonder if someone else has put one of those straps on an Octopus. Might add some variety to the shapes of leather straps we can use.


As a rule, I'm not keen on rubber straps so, when I get mine, the rubber will go off to be used as template by a strapmaker.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Higs said:


> As a rule, I'm not keen on rubber straps so, when I get mine, the rubber will go off to be used as template by a strapmaker.


I'd like to see that... You have any experience with a "shouldered strap"? How rigid are those shoulders?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> I'd like to see that... You have any experience with a "shouldered strap"? How rigid are those shoulders?


No experience of shoulder straps and don't frequent the Bell & Ross forums but I wouldn't have thought they would be any stiffer at the lug end than any other strap. From a looks perspective I reckon it would be mint.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

For illustrative purposes, here is a B&R style strap for 24mm lugs. The shoulders project out 4mm in each direction while the cutout for the lugs is 5mm. Now, I'm sure the lugs would probably clear easily, but I don't know if there would be too much of a gap between the lug and the shoulder, or if the shoulders would point out too widely for the lug shape. Since I have a coupon for Strapcode that expires soon, I wanted to see if anyone put a strap like this on the Octopus to see how it looked, and if nice I would consider ordering a strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

You might want to post in the Octopus thread a well. I would probably take the risk if you can get a good deal on the strap. Looks like it would work great. 


Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> For illustrative purposes, here is a B&R style strap for 24mm lugs. The shoulders project out 4mm in each direction while the cutout for the lugs is 5mm. Now, I'm sure the lugs would probably clear easily, but I don't know if there would be too much of a gap between the lug and the shoulder, or if the shoulders would point out too widely for the lug shape. Since I have a coupon for Strapcode that expires soon, I wanted to see if anyone put a strap like this on the Octopus to see how it looked, and if nice I would consider ordering a strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Put a green strap on just to see how it would look


----------



## nross33 (Nov 27, 2014)

Luminated said:


> Put a green strap on just to see how it would look


I like that, what strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

nross33 said:


> I like that, what strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's from a UK company called Sectime, not expensive but everything I've bought so far has been of decent quality and comfortable.

Waterproof Leather Watch Strap Green 24mm 01GX24AB05

P.S. Forgot to add they do them in a range of colours.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Watches are ready! They'll be on their way to me this afternoon. 

I'm on the road now, I'll post a couple of pics later today after I catch up with emails. Sorry about the wait!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Awesome... Looking forward to seeing more pictures of the completed dials and crown.


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

After QA/QC and packing, you think they will be shipped to us mid February?


----------



## nross33 (Nov 27, 2014)

Luminated said:


> It's from a UK company called Sectime, not expensive but everything I've bought so far has been of decent quality and comfortable.
> 
> Waterproof Leather Watch Strap Green 24mm 01GX24AB05
> 
> P.S. Forgot to add they do them in a range of colours.


I like it, I may have to order one. They will ship to the U.S. right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

nross33 said:


> I like it, I may have to order one. They will ship to the U.S. right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.ebay.com/itm/300875070243
Link to their ebay listing for US sales.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

That's cracking news Nad, soon these little SeaTurtles will hatch and make their way to the ocean.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

So, here are a couple pics showing the rubber strap and the new crown. I'll have pictures of the teal and maroon a little later.

Assuming nothing goes wrong during shipping I'll be able to start shipping in a little more than 2 weeks! I'm getting really excited here


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Nadim said:


> So, here are a couple pics showing the rubber strap and the new crown. I'll have pictures of the teal and maroon a little later.
> 
> Assuming nothing goes wrong during shipping I'll be able to start shipping in a little more than 2 weeks! I'm getting really excited here
> 
> View attachment 2877761


Loving the new crown, very detailed which is a surprise on something so small.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

this looks very good, looking forward to the pictures of the teal, my choosen color


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

The new logo... Very nice.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

wow! Everything looks fantastic the excitement is mutual.


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nadim, the new crown/logo looks very very very good! Never liked rubber straps but IMHO; this rubber strap combination is best unless there's a BnR style black leather!! Congrats! Looks like another winner again!!


----------



## nross33 (Nov 27, 2014)

Wow, nice crown, honestly I can't stand the rubber strap but maybe it will look better in person.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nross33 (Nov 27, 2014)

The day the watches come I'll want to see another watch from Makara


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

Fantastic watch, beautiful rubber strap, impeccable success! Congrats


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

nross33 said:


> The day the watches come I'll want to see another watch from Makara
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I think that's a given that another is already in the works.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

wow, the crown logo looks very well, congrats.


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

anyone know when these will be ready? seems to have overun to me. have to say this company could learn a lot from maranez and just make the watches then sell them.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

tobytobes said:


> anyone know when these will be ready? seems to have overun to me.


You've not been paying attention, have you?



tobytobes said:


> have to say this company could learn a lot from maranez and just make the watches then sell them.


Different business models - if you want a Maranez, buy a Maranez.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

tobytobes said:


> anyone know when these will be ready? seems to have overun to me. have to say this company could learn a lot from maranez and just make the watches then sell them.


Maranez make some nice looking watches but they have been going for a while and the easiest way to get a company like this up and running is through pre-orders. I personally prefer the approach Nadim takes as he involves the community in a watch's development.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Everybody's doing pre-orders these days. Well, most of the "boutique" guys... I actually prefer doing pre-order when buying watches now; better price. Plus, it helps me with that "impulse buying" thing; if there's a watch coming...(at a discount) it makes that impulse buy (sometimes at retail)a lot less likely for me.
Pre-orders help me manage my habit...err hobby.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Wow.Very nice design on the crown.So the crown design has been changed?


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow. That rubber strap...yes please.


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

I guess I am just impatient! but the watch is looking good. look forward to getting mine.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Quick question for Nadim (unless anyone else has already asked it)...
The prototype shows the lugs are undrilled - is that still the case with the production watch? 
The reason I ask is that I'm looking at a strap that I think would look great on this watch but it has tubes in it (and they're glued in).


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

I his last pics they are not drilled.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah non-drilled, personally I'd order up 22mm tubes to replace the ones that will come in the rubber strap or better still order up Seiko fatboy springbars. Also if these straps are similar to the one used on the Octopus then the tubes won't be glued in.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm dying to see the Teal and Maroon versions with match rubber strap, I reckon they will look amazing.


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

would also like to see the teal dial, originally i want teal seal turtle, but the only good pictures are the ones in black and it is a safe bet and leaning that way. would like to make an informed choice but the lack of the a good teal pictures makes that not possible.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Higs said:


> Quick question for Nadim (unless anyone else has already asked it)...
> The prototype shows the lugs are undrilled - is that still the case with the production watch?
> The reason I ask is that I'm looking at a strap that I think would look great on this watch but it has tubes in it (and they're glued in).


I asked the same question earlier also.there will be no drilled lugs for the turtle.I had a nice red python skin strap that i like to use with the turtle but it has glued tubes also.Do not mount straps with steel tubes or u are in for a hard time if u decide to remove them. Bought new maroon croc strap & told the maker not to include steel tubes this time.Also bought a professional watch tool for smooth strap change.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Luminated said:


> Yeah non-drilled, personally I'd order up 22mm tubes to replace the ones that will come in the rubber strap or better still order up Seiko fatboy springbars. Also if these straps are similar to the one used on the Octopus then the tubes won't be glued in.


I have got a few 24mm fat springbars from a local watch shop.They work great.Hopefully nadim sees this & do not mount the strap with steel tubes in them.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes, the tubes were a strange move with the Octopus. Tubes are for preventing lug screws from being loosened by strap friction. They have no place when spring bars are being used.


----------



## nross33 (Nov 27, 2014)

Maranez watches have a serious QC problem. The company itself is also very stubborn and not very appreciative of their customers. This will be my first watch from Makara and I must say, the pre order thing is fun and Nadiam is so caring about the watches and his customers, can't wait to get mine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

cal11 said:


> I asked the same question earlier also.there will be no drilled lugs for the turtle.I had a nice red python skin strap that i like to use with the turtle but it has glued tubes also.Do not mount straps with steel tubes or u are in for a hard time if u decide to remove them. Bought new maroon croc strap & told the maker not to include steel tubes this time.Also bought a professional watch tool for smooth strap change.


Thanks for the reply.
Actually, thinking about it, I _think_ I participated in that discussion at the time. But I'm an old man and my memory isn't what it was.
Anyway, it appears that the tubes can be removed from the strap in question so I'm good.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

It was one of my first questions when I joined the thread; will the lugs be drilled.
Drilled lugs (IMO) are the best. Would've been a design feature that would pay off. As careful as you are...you're gonna "mangle" a bit the strap at the lug with continuous removal with a conventional lug. I think it's why "WUS folk" like either drilled lugs or screwbars; helps to keep your straps from getting "frayed".


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> It was one of my first questions when I joined the thread; will the lugs be drilled.
> Drilled lugs (IMO) are the best. Would've been a design feature that would pay off. As careful as you are...you're gonna "mangle" a bit the strap at the lug with continuous removal with a conventional lug. I think it's why "WUS folk" like either drilled lugs or screwbars; helps to keep your straps from getting "frayed".


True. made a mistake using tubes in a strap which is mounted to a watch without drilled lugs.I have to bend the springbars to get them off. The 24mm strap also becomes a 22 mm due to damage on the sides.So I am really hoping that nadim will not include full 24mm steel tubes in the straps provided.Springbar tool that have a angled flathead is also very useful in changing straps without drilled lugs.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

nross33 said:


> Maranez watches have a serious QC problem. The company itself is also very stubborn and not very appreciative of their customers. This will be my first watch from Makara and I must say, the pre order thing is fun and Nadiam is so caring about the watches and his customers, can't wait to get mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maranez quality has always been fine for me, as have all other brands using Fullswing.

Still waiting for Octopus bezel fix. Sea Turtle has no rotating bezel to go wrong, plus most affordable bronze. Just being honest about why I'm here. Waiting on a pre-order is not my idea of fun.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

nross, what QC issues are you talking about? And why discuss maranez in makara thread?

Wysłane z mojego GT-P5100 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

taike said:


> nross33 said:
> 
> 
> > Maranez watches have a serious QC problem. The company itself is also very stubborn and not very appreciative of their customers. This will be my first watch from Makara and I must say, the pre order thing is fun and Nadiam is so caring about the watches and his customers, can't wait to get mine.
> ...


Waiting and contributing to the design or watching how the design process unfolds is part of the fun for me. Looking forward to the color matched rubber strap, and if nadim follows through a bronze bracelet in the future.


----------



## nross33 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hmmm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nross33 (Nov 27, 2014)

beceen said:


> nross, what QC issues are you talking about? And why discuss maranez in makara thread?
> 
> Wysłane z mojego GT-P5100 przy użyciu Tapatalka


Because it was brought up, that's why. Got two of their watches, both movements went bad, didn't even bother repairing, sold them to a friend. They make some good looking timepieces but 2 failed movements within a month of each other? Guess I just have bad luck :/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nross33 (Nov 27, 2014)

I still am sad I missed out on the octopus, hoping one will pop up for sale soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nross33 (Nov 27, 2014)

beceen said:


> nross, what QC issues are you talking about? And why discuss maranez in makara thread?
> 
> Wysłane z mojego GT-P5100 przy użyciu Tapatalka


I am tempted to give them another shot however because I like the style, pm me which ones you have liked as your right, don't want to get this thread moved or a flag/ban.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

nross33 said:


> I still am sad I missed out on the octopus, hoping one will pop up for sale soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love my Octopus and personally would never flip it but even those that do they don't seem to stay for sale for long.


----------



## nross33 (Nov 27, 2014)

Luminated said:


> I love my Octopus and personally would never flip it but even those that do they don't seem to stay for sale for long.


Well from here on out I'll just have to follow Makara closer and pre order on time.


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

nross33 said:


> Luminated said:
> 
> 
> > I love my Octopus and personally would never flip it but even those that do they don't seem to stay for sale for long.
> ...


Looks like you can still get in on the preorder price, according to the website.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

nross33 said:


> Well from here on out I'll just have to follow Makara closer and pre order on time.


Yeah keep a tight eye on future models.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Yeah keep a tight eye on future models.


From Helgray too. Good things going on over there...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> From Helgray too. Good things going on over there...


Yeah Helgray will be adding some sweet additions in the near future as well.


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

Nadim - I know you are busy, but you might want to update your Facebook page with the new photo additions and details.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Still awaiting pictures from the shipment which will include the maroon and the teal. I'll post them as soon as I get them. One last shot of building anticipation pre-delivery 

Re drilled lugs, correct, the lugs aren't drilled on the Sea Turtle. The decision is always a compromise between aesthetics and practicality.

From the comments here it seems there is more interest for drilled lugs than undrilled lugs. I'm totally open to having them drilled on future models. Is this something that would be welcome? Is anyone opposed to drilled lugs?



scubalizard said:


> Nadim - I know you are busy, but you might want to update your Facebook page with the new photo additions and details.


I know lol. I'm having a bad case of procrastination!


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Nadim said:


> Re drilled lugs, correct, the lugs aren't drilled on the Sea Turtle. The decision is always a compromise between aesthetics and practicality.
> 
> From the comments here it seems there is more interest for drilled lugs than undrilled lugs. I'm totally open to having them drilled on future models. Is this something that would be welcome? Is anyone opposed to drilled lugs?


Makes it easier for the strap changes and those that do not have proper tools. Basically, it easier, so most around these parts like it better for dive watches. More toolish as well. 
That said, IMHO you made the correct decision with no drilled lugs on Sea Turtle. Super clean w/o drill and bezel. 
PLEASE no tubes in the straps.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

I like drilled lugs


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

I wonder if their are any technical considerations with drilled lugs like rusting, corrosion, patina, etc....I vaguely remember one watchmaker avoiding drilled lugs for technical not aesthetic reasons.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

primerak said:


> I wonder if their are any technical considerations with drilled lugs like rusting, corrosion, patina, etc....I vaguely remember one watchmaker avoiding drilled lugs for technical not aesthetic reasons.


Vintage Rolex to early 2000's Sea Dwellers/Sub Dates had drilled, no issues. Trust that.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

The "drilled lug" is just that; a hole. Any issue would, likely, come from the springbar used... (all springbars aren't created equal)
For me...I don't see any "asthetic issues" with them. And, if there were any...the trade-off in convenience would more than make-up for it. Changing straps on-the-fly is a HUGE convenience when traveling and drilled lugs offer that most efficiently... One watch, three straps...and a "bobby pin", needle, toothpick can serve as your "strap changing" tool.
Most importantly... Who hasn't mangled (even so slightly) a strap trying to shoehorn a changing tool UNDER the strap BETWEEN the endlinks and AROUND the little shoulders on the springbar? Oh...your springbars are "shoulderless"? Well...without drilled lugs...you're screwed.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

primerak said:


> I wonder if their are any technical considerations with drilled lugs like rusting, corrosion, patina, etc....I vaguely remember one watchmaker avoiding drilled lugs for technical not aesthetic reasons.


Sounds a bit farfetched. I would like to read more if you find the info.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

taike said:


> Sounds a bit farfetched. I would like to read more if you find the info.


Carlos from Prometheus:

"Drilled lugs are a pain to deal with during manufacturing process so we will skip it on this one. Also it also brings some issues during usage as some watch owners tend to forget to dry and clean the drilled lugs after exposing them to water causing in certain scenarios the 316L stainless steel to rust. 

Yes, all stainless steel (including 316L stainless steel) can rust if exposed to a certain combination of factors and then it is always manufacturers fault in the eyes of watch owner."

Discussion on the Prometheus thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/prometheus-poseidon-3500m-diver-watch-project-1204802-16.html

For the record I would be in favor of drilled lugs as I like to change straps often!


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

drilled lugs FTW!

I find it hard to believe that drilled lugs can cause any serious trouble - if they are machined properly so that a springbar fits tight inside the lugs and doesn't rattle.
Plus, they look better. Ok, sometimes it may be better to have lugs not drilled - but that's only when the hole would be too near to the case edge.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

primerak said:


> Carlos from Prometheus:
> 
> "Drilled lugs are a pain to deal with during manufacturing process so we will skip it on this one. Also it also brings some issues during usage as some watch owners tend to forget to dry and clean the drilled lugs after exposing them to water causing in certain scenarios the 316L stainless steel to rust.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Sounds like a cop-out by Prometheus. I can see someone not choosing drilled lugs for stylistic reasons, but these guys are afraid of liability from customers forgetting to rinse after swimming?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm easy either way but I do see the benefits on easy changing of a strap without the need for proper tools though given a choice I actually prefer a threaded bar like on my Moray to a traditional springbar, I think the added security outways the hassle of a ting screwdriver.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Sorry, I don't buy this fairytale that watches rust if not rinsed after use in saltwater, I've been wearing my simple seiko diver for 10 years 24/7 including 3/4 weeks of cruises every year in the islands of croatia, never rinsed it and never had an issue.
Next will be someone saying that titanium rusts if not rinsed, well, mine has not rusted, in 12 years of 24/7 use including saltwater.

Of course if a cheap ss alloy is used, everything is possible


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

frenco said:


> I like drilled lugs


...and I cannot lie...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> I'm easy either way but I do see the benefits on easy changing of a strap without the need for proper tools though given a choice I actually prefer a threaded bar like on my Moray to a traditional springbar, I think the added security outways the hassle of a ting screwdriver.


A "threaded bar" is a different animal altogether... Certainly, the most secure way to attach a bracelet or strap to a watch case; a threaded lug bar. But, likely the most expensive... 
I've no qualms with spring bars though; cheap and easily available. I've yet to have one fail... (hope I didn't just jinx myself xD)


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

OneRandomGeek said:


> ...and I cannot lie...


Ugh...now I can't get Sir Mix-a-Lot out of my head now! 
Baby Got Straps!


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Aesthetically I would prefer non-drilled lugs.For convenience in strap changing, of course drilled lugs will be the best.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> A "threaded bar" is a different animal altogether... Certainly, the most secure way to attach a bracelet or strap to a watch case; a threaded lug bar. But, likely the most expensive...
> I've no qualms with spring bars though; cheap and easily available. I've yet to have one fail... (hope I didn't just jinx myself xD)


I've never had one fail either but have heard horror stories whilst swimming etc which is why I pay top dollar for quality aftermarket one and switch out those that come with my watches, not that there is anything possibly wrong with them but more the point I *know* the quality of the ones replacing them.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> I've never had one fail either but have heard horror stories whilst swimming etc which is why I pay top dollar for quality aftermarket one and switch out those that come with my watches, not that there is anything possibly wrong with them but more the point I *know* the quality of the ones replacing them.


I do the same thing... Fat springbars too; better for leather.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

I prefer drilled lugs.


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Pre-order price still available as of yesterday, 2/9! 



Teal HB Sea Turtle hopefully on the way soon.  

I surely may have missed this in the thread but where does Makara ship from? $15 flat rate in the States is fine by me and I figured at that price, it will ship from the States. 

And, drilled lugs are a nice option for me but certainly not a deal breaker, especially at this price point.

I would assume that having the lugs drilled could possibly produce more headaches for a company, especially a micro brand with a pre-order stage and a limited production run.


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

EHV said:


> Pre-order price still available as of yesterday, 2/9!
> 
> Teal HB Sea Turtle hopefully on the way soon.
> 
> ...


I think he is shipping them from Canada - Eh?


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Yup, shipping from Canada.


----------



## Artsonika (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice !


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Love the pics.
I'm now sure I made the right choice (for me).

And I have a _preference_ for drilled lugs but it's not a deal-breaker.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Nad mate these look AWESOME.... seriously dude.

I look at the Teal and think what a stunner and then my eye drifts up to the Maroon and I think wow what a beautie, both these colours look amazing as does the charcoal. I might admit when seen on the matching rubber strap I reckon quite a few will keep it on this as makes those dials pop.


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

Great looking, thinking that any off color between the strap and the dial is due to lighting (flash v. ambient). Would there be any chance to order a black rubber strap in addition to the colored and leather? The colored strap may be a bit too much in certain situations. You'll definitely not loose the teal watchband in the dark


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow... Came together real nice Nadim. The Hawkbill/Turtle is definitely "punching up" in the bronze case category. There's some BRASS watches out there...right now...at a similar price point that pale in comparison.


----------



## yelnats (Oct 24, 2014)

wow. Seriously can't wait to receive the watches. Managed to poison 3 other friends to buy as well. Time to find a matching stap for my maroon hawksbill!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

yelnats said:


> wow. Seriously can't wait to receive the watches. Managed to poison 3 other friends to buy as well. Time to find a matching stap for my maroon hawksbill!


You mean another matching strap. lol 
I'm not into rubber...but, that toned rubber strap looks really good. Those shoulders were the right thing to do...


----------



## yelnats (Oct 24, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> You mean another matching strap. lol
> I'm not into rubber...but, that toned rubber strap looks really good. Those shoulders were the right thing to do...


yup strap! typo error.

looking at this. 24mm Panatime Burgundy Vintage Tobacco Watch Strap with White Stitching 24/24 125/75 or Panatime 24mm Rouille Matte Genuine Crocodile Skin with White Stitching


----------



## joekoz27 (Jul 27, 2014)

Man these watches turned out great. Just now starting a watch collection and will be adding on of thsee as my first bronze.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Magnificent!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

yelnats said:


> yup strap! typo error.
> 
> looking at this. 24mm Panatime Burgundy Vintage Tobacco Watch Strap with White Stitching 24/24 125/75 or Panatime 24mm Rouille Matte Genuine Crocodile Skin with White Stitching


Try this one

Panatime 24mm Burgundy Vintage Gator Genuine Leather with White Stitch


----------



## buleta (Feb 16, 2012)

One of my favorites

rust:: TOSHI STRAPS :: Handmade leather watch straps ::


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

I do hope the straps will be available as spares


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Great to see them in the metal very happy with my choices - black and maroon HB! There are some bronze watches at much higher price points that pale in comparison.



watermanxxl said:


> Wow... Came together real nice Nadim. The Hawkbill/Turtle is definitely "punching up" in the bronze case category. There's some BRASS watches out there...right now...at a similar price point that pale in comparison.


----------



## Belluno (Jan 14, 2015)

scubalizard said:


> Great looking, thinking that any off color between the strap and the dial is due to lighting (flash v. ambient). Would there be any chance to order a black rubber strap in addition to the colored and leather? The colored strap may be a bit too much in certain situations. You'll definitely not loose the teal watchband in the dark


I think those colored straps will be more than a bit too much in _every_ situation. I'm sure going to try to lose that maroon strap as soon as it arrives, if the pictured color is accurate.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice.Cant wait to put my croc strap on my maroon dial hawksbill


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

scubalizard said:


> Great looking, thinking that any off color between the strap and the dial is due to lighting (flash v. ambient). Would there be any chance to order a black rubber strap in addition to the colored and leather? The colored strap may be a bit too much in certain situations. You'll definitely not loose the teal watchband in the dark


Agree it would be great to get black rubber to go with colored dials.


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

taike said:


> Agree it would be great to get black rubber to go with colored dials.


+1

I like the coloured straps but it would be great to have a black rubber strap to change to as well. I prefer rubber to leather. Nadim, would it be possible to buy a spare black rubber strap if you have the coloured dial?


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

+2.

I'd rather have the black rubber as well and the option to buy it would be appreciated. 

Is it shipping with the leather or the rubber installed???



RookiePhil said:


> +1
> 
> I like the coloured straps but it would be great to have a black rubber strap to change to as well. I prefer rubber to leather. Nadim, would it be possible to buy a spare black rubber strap if you have the coloured dial?


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

so what happens now? do they just ship out or do we get an email first? the watch looks fantastic by the way.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

primerak said:


> Great to see them in the metal very happy with my choices - black and maroon HB! There are some bronze watches at much higher price points that pale in comparison.


I can confirm that the dial on the Hawksbill is a stunner especially when the light hits it just right and the hands and the edges of those applied hours markers sparkle.... a thing of beauty.










But the real star of the show is the double domed crystal, I swear at times you'll forget it's even there.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> I can confirm that the dial on the Hawksbill is a stunner especially when the light hits it just right and the hands and the edges of those applied hours markers sparkle.... a thing of beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks "fancy"...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> She looks "fancy"...


Yeah and that's just a brass case not the CuSn8 bronze on the production models.


----------



## PocoLoco (Apr 25, 2014)

Ahh!! I want mine now


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

This thread is too long to read all so pls excuse me if this was asked before.

Can the strap also fit Octopus? If so, will it be available for sale?? It looks really really good on Sea Turtle thanks!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

It's the same case so I don't see why not. Not sure how many extra Nadim made though......


ttsugar said:


> This thread is too long to read all so pls excuse me if this was asked bofore.
> 
> Can the strap also fit Octopus? If so, will it be available for sale?? It looks really really good on Sea Turtle thanks!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

primerak said:


> It's the same case so I don't see why not. Not sure how many extra Nadim made though......


I'm sure repeat business with the supplier is easily done if enough want a strap for their Octopus if Nadim hasn't already thought of this and ordered extra just in case.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

OK gave some money to Nadim, Teal Sea turtle with circle markers for me it is, I was originally going to get maroon, but then I've bought a Brass Brown A1, and the sunburst is a bit dark for me, so I decided to try to brighter colour. This won't be my daily work watch so might as well try something more fun!!


----------



## littlebeetle (Sep 8, 2014)

Thank you so much Nadim for the update.

Question: Do you accept the strap swap or perhaps additional strap on top what you throw in?

Thanks.



Nadim said:


> Yup, shipping from Canada.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Anybody aware of a Postal Service outage in your area?


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> Anybody aware of a Postal Service outage in your area?


Yes but my Street looks like this!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

^ might go nice with a teal Sea Turtle ;-)


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Sixracer said:


> Yes but my Street looks like this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow... That's crazy dude.


----------



## nross33 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm dying to get it, hope everything is on track.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

nross33 said:


> I'm dying to get it, hope everything is on track.


Nad is back from Miami so I imagine the ball is rolling with QC etc


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Luminated said:


> Nad is back from Miami so I imagine the ball is rolling with QC etc


You call him "Nad" and are always up to speed. I think you are more involved than we think. Meaning as the communicator between his post for him. Maybe you have stated something and I missed in the 1000+ post! 
Either way good news, thanks.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

HelloNasty1 said:


> You call him "Nad" and are always up to speed. I think you are more involved than we think. Meaning as the communicator between his post for him. Maybe you have stated something and I missed in the 1000+ post!
> Either way good news, thanks.


I'm not a voice for Nadim at all only that we are in regular contact through email to the point where I see him as a mate and I hope he sees me likewise.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Well...I am still thinking its large but I just saw pics of teal with rubber and ordered now  btw how strong lume is? I had octopus and it was pretty weak comparing with f.e. armida helson benarus...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Deepdive said:


> Well...I am still thinking its large but I just saw pics of teal with rubber and ordered now  btw how strong lume is? I had octopus and it was pretty weak comparing with f.e. armida helson benarus...


Weak compared to Armida, Helson and Bemarus... Well, that's a pretty high bar.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Deepdive said:


> Well...I am still thinking its large but I just saw pics of teal with rubber and ordered now  btw how strong lume is? I had octopus and it was pretty weak comparing with f.e. armida helson benarus...


I haven't an Armida or Helson but I did this quick comparison with my Benarus for you.










You will notice that the Benarus is more white in colour and both Makara are slightly greener similar to my Seiko Monster, I wonder are they using Seiko lumes rather than Swiss.










Either way I can assure you than even this prototype SeaTurtle is more than capable of shining all night.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks for pics Lumi...how it looks after some hours? Benarus keep strong lume after hours but octopus not. No more pics needed just describe pls. Thanks.
I know the sea turtle is pretty good deal anyway...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Deepdive said:


> Thanks for pics Lumi...how it looks after some hours? Benarus keep strong lume after hours but octopus not. No more pics needed just describe pls. Thanks.
> I know the sea turtle is pretty good deal anyway...


OK, I took that photo just before 10pm last night for you, I wasn't wearing the Seaturtle or Moray just the Octopus that day so the others were put away again after that. Anyway approaching 50 the old bladder isn't what it use to be so like clockwork I will waken at some point during the wee hours to do precisely that lol and I always look at my watch, all I can tell you is I have no problems telling the time on my Benarus or either Makara they might be a little duller at this point but still good enough to easily see all the digits.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

The lume on my Octopus is pretty weak, so I hope this issue will be addressed in Sea Turtle.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sorcer said:


> The lume on my Octopus is pretty weak, so I hope this issue will be addressed in Sea Turtle.


I know the SeaTurtle in my possession is a prototype but next bright day I'll take it and my Benarus outside then come back in videoing the event to show how the lumes compare.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

the prototype hawksbill lume looks great.Dracula monster & maranez layan has the best lume in my collection so far.Hope thw hawksbill can match them


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

The time is drawing nigh... Say, 2 weeks before shipping starts? Is it too early for a countdown?


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

I haven't bought a watch in months and I'm getting the shakes. I need my Sea Turtle fix!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Update on potential shipping would be cool


----------



## UmpaHimself (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm a little concerned. Trying to get in touch with Nadim via PM and email but no response. I can only imagine how busy he is so I don't want to be a nudge but I have moved and my shipping address is now in California instead of Florida so a pretty big difference. Nadim if you are reading, please shoot me an email when you get a free moment. I would highly appreciate it.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

UmpaHimself said:


> I'm a little concerned. Trying to get in touch with Nadim via PM and email but no response. I can only imagine how busy he is so I don't want to be a nudge but I have moved and my shipping address is now in California instead of Florida so a pretty big difference. Nadim if you are reading, please shoot me an email when you get a free moment. I would highly appreciate it.


It's an easy fix; log on to the Makara website and create an account. Likely, if you've opted-in to the pre-order you likely already have one... You can update your address in your personal account and Nadim will have it. Be sure to use the email address you used when pre-ordering... And...your address will be updated.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

watermanxxl said:


> It's an easy fix; log on to the Makara website and create an account. Likely, if you've opted-in to the pre-order you likely already have one... You can update your address in your personal account and Nadim will have it. Be sure to use the email address you used when pre-ordering... And...your address will be updated.


That's assuming (should never do) that he hasn't already pulled the addresses during the down time to help stay ahead. Or printed out each order as they came through. This is not a typical online retailer. Assumptions often cause many headaches in life. He should reply....


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

HelloNasty1 said:


> That's assuming (should never do) that he hasn't already pulled the addresses during the down time to help stay ahead. Or printed out each order as they came through. This is not a typical online retailer. Assumptions often cause many headaches in life. He should reply....


True.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey guys, sorry for the lack of updates/replies, I've spent a lot of time on the road over the past couple of weeks. I will be back to my normal schedule starting this weekend. 

Shipping the watches from the factory has been painfully slow. It took almost 2 weeks just to get them out of China through Hong Kong. They're now in the US, and the next step is here in Montreal.

I should have them tomorrow or at the latest Monday. I'll get right to QC and the first shipments will go out by the end of next week!

I'll send an email to everyone as soon as I get my hands on the watches to make sure you get a chance to update your shipping address if necessary. 

Thanks for your patience everyone, delivery is just a couple of days away now!


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Nadim said:


> Hey guys, sorry for the lack of updates/replies, I've spent a lot of time on the road over the past couple of weeks. I will be back to my normal schedule starting this weekend.
> 
> Shipping the watches from the factory has been painfully slow. It took almost 2 weeks just to get them out of China through Hong Kong. They're now in the US, and the next step is here in Montreal.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update and glad to read that delivery is on the horizon Nadim! Here's hoping QC goes well and we'll collectively see our Sea Turtles swimming to their new homes in the next couple of weeks!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Nadim said:


> Hey guys, sorry for the lack of updates/replies, I've spent a lot of time on the road over the past couple of weeks. I will be back to my normal schedule starting this weekend.
> 
> Shipping the watches from the factory has been painfully slow. It took almost 2 weeks just to get them out of China through Hong Kong. They're now in the US, and the next step is here in Montreal.
> 
> ...


Hope you had a good time, it's much better being in Florida this time of the year than Canada when getting a little 'ME' before the madness of QC and shipping. lol

Super stoked to see all these pics everyone will be posting soon.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Nadim said:


> Hey guys, sorry for the lack of updates/replies, I've spent a lot of time on the road over the past couple of weeks. I will be back to my normal schedule starting this weekend.
> 
> Shipping the watches from the factory has been painfully slow. It took almost 2 weeks just to get them out of China through Hong Kong. They're now in the US, and the next step is here in Montreal.
> 
> ...


Great news nadim.Thanks for the update.Does this means prices will be at $395 starting from next week when u received the watches?


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

Finally, Good news! Thanks for the update Nadim.



Nadim said:


> Hey guys, sorry for the lack of updates/replies, I've spent a lot of time on the road over the past couple of weeks. I will be back to my normal schedule starting this weekend.
> 
> Shipping the watches from the factory has been painfully slow. It took almost 2 weeks just to get them out of China through Hong Kong. They're now in the US, and the next step is here in Montreal.
> 
> ...





> Super stoked to see all these pics everyone will be posting soon.


 Dear *Luminated*, I always love photos from you  They are fully awesome. How many Sea Turtles do you order?


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

I think it could be popular to have a group buy or something similar for Brown(Octopus style) leather straps and black rubber strap on the Makara website. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

Pretty sure this antique bullet hole strap will be my brown option for the black Hawksbill....but I want to see the watch in person first.

TimeZone : Sales Corner » FS: Minimal Stitch Vintage Straps In 20mm 22mm & 24mm


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Mobil1Mach said:


> Pretty sure this antique bullet hole strap will be my brown option for the black Hawksbill....but I want to see the watch in person first.
> 
> TimeZone : Sales Corner » FS: Minimal Stitch Vintage Straps In 20mm 22mm & 24mm


Very nice indeed.

I've been eyeing up this one.


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Very nice indeed.
> 
> I've been eyeing up this one.


Very nice,what is this strap?


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks like toad, but can't identify the maker.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

taramuh said:


> Very nice,what is this strap?





Craustin1 said:


> Looks like toad, but can't identify the maker.


Yes it's toad and the maker is

https://www.etsy.com/shop/CentaurStraps


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

Nice...will work with teal and black,but mine will be maroon so need to find something more suitable...actually I do have one in my strap box by Giovanni e figlio (can't make a decent picture of it) but I think it will work


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

So, does anyone know if we'll be able to order an extra black rubber strap (especially for the teal and maroon watches?). 

I really would like to wear my ones (I have ordered teal and maroon Hawksbills) on a black rubber strap - the actual rubber strap that comes with the black dial ones.

Nadim?? Luminated do you know?


----------



## NoCompromise (Nov 9, 2010)

RookiePhil said:


> So, does anyone know if we'll be able to order an extra black rubber strap (especially for the teal and maroon watches?).
> 
> I really would like to wear my ones (I have ordered teal and maroon Hawksbills) on a black rubber strap - the actual rubber strap that comes with the black dial ones.
> 
> Nadim?? Luminated do you know?


+1


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

+1


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

RookiePhil said:


> So, does anyone know if we'll be able to order an extra black rubber strap (especially for the teal and maroon watches?).
> 
> I really would like to wear my ones (I have ordered teal and maroon Hawksbills) on a black rubber strap - the actual rubber strap that comes with the black dial ones.
> 
> Nadim?? Luminated do you know?


Only Nadim can answer this question but was this not already discussed in this thread a while back?


----------



## phemps (Nov 26, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Only Nadim can answer this question but was this not already discussed in this thread a while back?


I don't think he ever gave a definitive answer, just mentioned it may be possible


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

Luminated said:


> RookiePhil said:
> 
> 
> > So, does anyone know if we'll be able to order an extra black rubber strap (especially for the teal and maroon watches?).
> ...


It was discussed as some were exchanging their colored matched straps for black, but not purchasing additional straps.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

scubalizard said:


> It was discussed as some were exchanging their colored matched straps for black, but not purchasing additional straps.


But did Nadim not hint he'd get additional ones manufactured for those who have the Octopus and want one.

Seriously it's that long ago I can't rightly remember what was said.


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

Luminated said:


> scubalizard said:
> 
> 
> > It was discussed as some were exchanging their colored matched straps for black, but not purchasing additional straps.
> ...


Come on there are only 111 pages to go through, get on top of it


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

scubalizard said:


> Come on there are only 111 pages to go through, get on top of it


At the moment I'm so snowed under at work I'm coming home and mostly fall asleep on the sofa before the wife wakes me to get off to bed. lol

BTW only a 111 pages on this thread but I might have also been discussed on the Octopus thread so he may have to check there too.
.
.
.
.
Or you could just drop Nad a PM/email.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm sending an email to everyone in the pre-order as soon as the watches are delivered to me. They're still stuck in customs since last week. DHL used to be much faster, but it seems they have gotten just as slow as the others recently :/

In the email I'll give all the details regarding delivery and how to add a black strap if you ordered one of the colored Sea Turtles.

Hopefully, the watches will be here tomorrow so I can at least get a few out before the end of the week, and so I can pack a lot during the weekend!

I'll keep you guys updated!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Nadim said:


> I'm sending an email to everyone in the pre-order as soon as the watches are delivered to me. They're still stuck in customs since last week. DHL used to be much faster, but it seems they have gotten just as slow as the others recently :/
> 
> In the email I'll give all the details regarding delivery and how to add a black strap if you ordered one of the colored Sea Turtles.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, I bet there's a few long days in front of you.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Nadim said:


> In the email I'll give all the details regarding delivery and how to add a black strap if you ordered one of the colored Sea Turtles.
> 
> Hopefully, the watches will be here tomorrow so I can at least get a few out before the end of the week, and so I can pack a lot during the weekend!
> 
> I'll keep you guys updated!


Thanks Nadim! I'm pretty sure I want to be in on the black strap for my pending teal Sea Turtle


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Black strap for my teal also!


----------



## fiatkid (Dec 4, 2010)

Great, the little turtles are all moving in. Getting really excited!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

What's exciting is seeing what everyone does with theirs. Will they let the patina develop naturally or will they force it or will we see anyone force the patina on the case and then polish the bezel?

And then there's the different straps some have already got waiting patiently for their watches to arrive.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Buying it is just the beginning.


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm pretty excited to receive the watch as this will be my first bronze. Looking at Lume's pictures has given me a few ideas about straps.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

MattW said:


> I'm pretty excited to receive the watch as this will be my first bronze. Looking at Lume's pictures has given me a few ideas about straps.


What dial colour have you went with?


----------



## i-WERKS (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm so mixed up about this watch. When I see Luminated's photos, I absolutely love the watch but I'm completely turned off by the black leather strap in the photos Nadim posted. It should be fine since I have a collection of 24mm straps and currently no watch to put them on. 

I was bouncing between Makara and Gruppo Gamma since I absolutely love the Panerai style case. What really tipped the scale for me was the fact that there are no other brands (that i'm aware of) that use this case, bronze vs brass and I'm more than happy to support my fellow Canadian. Ugh. This addition is getting the better of me. I put in an order this morning for a Black Hawksbill. I was hoping to make in through a full year without another watch purchase. Can someone help me think of some excuses to tell my wife?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

i-WERKS said:


> I'm so mixed up about this watch. When I see Luminated's photos, I absolutely love the watch but I'm completely turned off by the black leather strap in the photos Nadim posted. It should be fine since I have a collection of 24mm straps and currently no watch to put them on.
> 
> I was bouncing between Makara and Gruppo Gamma since I absolutely love the Panerai style case. What really tipped the scale for me was the fact that there are no other brands (that i'm aware of) that use this case, bronze vs brass and I'm more than happy to support my fellow Canadian. Ugh. This addition is getting the better of me. I put in an order this morning for a Black Hawksbill. I was hoping to make in through a full year without another watch purchase.


I'm a fan of most watch styles and love my Moray which is also a Panerai type but the SeaTurtle is such a unique shape that you can't help but love it. I just love the double domed crystal and how the applied markers pop when the sunlight hits them just right and anyway you did say you were supporting a fellow Canadian so it's all good.



> Can someone help me think of some excuses to tell my wife?


I always think pictures tell it better than words so show her this.lol


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)

Luminated said:


> What dial colour have you went with?


I ordered the black Hawksbill. I'm really tempted by the maroon but I want to get this one in my hands before I order another.


----------



## i-WERKS (Jun 5, 2014)

Luminated if only it was that easy.


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

i-WERKS said:


> Luminated if only it was that easy.


Just show her other bronze/brass watches first then show the Makara and say look how much I am saving, then get her some shoes or something.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Luminated said:


> but the SeaTurtle is such a unique shape that you can't help but love it.


unique? it's a hommage to the famous stealth plane F-117
and just to be clear, I have one teal in order


----------



## i-WERKS (Jun 5, 2014)

scubalizard said:


> Just show her other bronze/brass watches first then show the Makara and say look how much I am saving, then get her some shoes or something.


You sir must be married. I do believe I'll be buying her a pair of shoes of equal or greater value in the near future. It's like paying 100% tax on watch purchases. Luckily Nadim is giving us an awesome deal.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

It's inventory time!


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

good news!
take your time and do everything perfectly


----------



## PocoLoco (Apr 25, 2014)

Omg, omg, omg!!!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Finally!!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

frenco said:


> unique? it's a hommage to the famous stealth plane F-117
> and just to be clear, I have one teal in order


Maybe it'll be stealthy enough so WERK's wife won't see it?


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

If her name is Radarella, maybe


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nadim said:


> It's inventory time!


Awesome!! Thanks for the update, Nadim. Can't wait for your email.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Finally....The Turtle has come back.....


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Nadim said:


> It's inventory time!


What knife is that? Traditional pocketknives are another of my weaknesses.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Nadim said:


> It's inventory time!


That's the clearest picture you have posted to date ;-) No glare or focus issues. Well done.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Maybe that's because Nadim took that pic himself, instead of a guy at the factory. ;-)


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Avo said:


> Maybe that's because Nadim took that pic himself, instead of a guy at the factory. ;-)


Hey, don't ruin my fun w/factual nonsense....


----------



## i-WERKS (Jun 5, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> Maybe it'll be stealthy enough so WERK's wife won't see it?


Lol. I don't think this bronze piece is going to look stealthy on the wrist.


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

I just convinced my wife the money was spent long enough ago to not count as me buying a new watch... It is ancient history. Also explained that this pre-order "investment" is instantly worth more when the watch arrives. 

Pretty excited about this arrival, timed perfectly for my March birthday!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

i-WERKS said:


> Lol. I don't think this bronze piece is going to look stealthy on the wrist.


10 mins in a Liver of Sulphur bath and it will be jet black and super stealthy. lol


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Sixracer said:


> I just convinced my wife the money was spent long enough ago to not count as me buying a new watch... It is ancient history. Also explained that this pre-order "investment" is instantly worth more when the watch arrives.
> 
> Pretty excited about this arrival, timed perfectly for my March birthday!


You'll be pleased when it arrives and once it develops its rich patina you'll think to yourself why haven't I got myself another bronzo yet. lol


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> 10 mins in a Liver of Sulphur bath and it will be jet black and super stealthy. lol


Like your Moray... I considered that; a "faux PVD". Maybe with the black dial... So, there's 2 bronze buckles in the deal as well? (on each strap) That will be a relief... Most of those "bronze" buckles on "the Bay" aren't; most are brass. And a few..."bronze painted".


----------



## Artsonika (Feb 13, 2014)

The pre-order phase is over.
Too bad for latecomers...
I look forward to receiving mine and see a flood of photos.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

What time is it? It's QC time!










Liking this combo a lot:


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Nadim said:


> What time is it? It's QC time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks sick...... in a good way. What about throwing the teal strap on it to see how it compares.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Nadim, how is it possible the "MAKARA" logo on the rubber strap is not filled with luminova?!?! 

(special patented elastic lumi base)


cant wait for my teal hawk! That color matching fitted rubber convinced me just few days ago!


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Nadim said:


> What time is it? It's QC time!
> 
> Liking this combo a lot:


Black dial looks great with maroon strap , another request for a pic of black dial with teal strap , as may end up adding one of each strap to my order !


----------



## Malk572 (Aug 11, 2013)

Shouldn't the hands be red gold, like the prototypes? They look yellow gold to me....


----------



## Manvito (Aug 3, 2014)

I can't wait to get mine! I'm thinking about letting it live on the back deck to see what kind of patina it will get. Do you think this is a bad idea? It's pretty cold here right now.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Malk572 said:


> Shouldn't the hands be red gold, like the prototypes? They look yellow gold to me....


The hands appear to be identical to the prototypes which are yellow gold to me.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Exactly


----------



## Malk572 (Aug 11, 2013)

Luminated said:


> The hands appear to be identical to the prototypes which are yellow gold to me.


Not on the website or facebook.. (see attached pictures)
I preordered my black Sea Turtle in october based on those pictures, but I'm not really sure I like the contrast between the bronze case and the yellow gold hands.
It looked much better with the pink gold..


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Still looks yellow gold to me


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Well... Anybody not "feeling" their teal Turtle and want to "flip" it...you can PM me.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

pics of the maroon hawsbill pls.Agree that rose gold hands would have looked better but not a deal breaker for me


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Does anyone know if the rubber strap is silicone or a rubber compound?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Malk572 said:


> Not on the website or facebook.. (see attached pictures)
> I preordered my black Sea Turtle in october based on those pictures, but I'm not really sure I like the contrast between the bronze case and the yellow gold hands.


The prototypes have yellow gold hands I can assure you of that as I have one in my possession, I think the confusion is that the prototypes are all made from brass which is yellow in appearance anyway where as CuSn8 bronze is reddish in colour.


----------



## Malk572 (Aug 11, 2013)

Luminated said:


> The prototypes have yellow gold hands I can assure you of that as I have one in my possession, I think the confusion is that the prototypes are all made from brass which is yellow in appearance anyway where as CuSn8 bronze is reddish in colour.


So this might have happened: since the prototypes are brass with yellow gold hands, the early pictures were retouched to make it look like bronze, unintentionally changing also the hands' color to pink gold...makes sense!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Malk572 said:


> So this might have happened: since the prototypes are brass with yellow gold hands, the early pictures were retouched to make it look like bronze, unintentionally changing also the hands' color to pink gold...makes sense!


I reckon it's part of the photographic process that makes it appear rose gold. I can also assure you that it will look fine having a bronze case and yellow gold hands as Benarus did it with the Moray and it looks great.










And Helson










And Arimada










In fact my own personal Moray has silver hands which are a greater contrast to the bronze case than gold will ever by yet looks mint.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Nadim said:


>


Ooh Ooh Ooh
I can see my watch
I can see my watch!


----------



## willf (Dec 1, 2010)

I am very happy to be in on this at the last min. I got my Email yesterday and ordered a black rubber to go with my maroon! Thanks for helping me make a great, classy unique choice for my collection! I think I am going to polish mine up with a micro fiber eye glass cloth. Then let it weather. Once I decided I wanted to add a bronze, my first choice was the Steinhart crono, this is a great comprise that fit into my budget! 

Will F.


----------



## tbs7777 (Jan 29, 2008)

I would really like to see pics of Turtles with the teal and the maroon dial before shipping starts ....

Changed my order from teal to black after the first photos from the factory, hope Nadim makes better ones wich show the real colors .


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

I am really curious if the case is made of real phosphorus bronze, with a correct amount of tin instead of other metals. Since my Octopus has a different patina than other real bronze watches, I have my doubts that it is a real CuSn8 bronze. Let's wait for the Sea Turtle.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

sorcer said:


> I am really curious if the case is made of real phosphorus bronze, with a correct amount of tin instead of other metals. Since my Octopus has a different patina than other real bronze watches, I have my doubts that it is a real CuSn8 bronze. Let's wait for the Sea Turtle.


Makara website says CuSN8 for both Octopus and Sea Turtle.
Apart from your observations on the patina, do you have any basis for your speculation that it is not.

Note that CuSN8 is B8 or 2002 Bronze which is a different alloy to Phosphor Bronze.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Higs said:


> Makara website says CuSN8 for both Octopus and Sea Turtle.
> Apart from your observations on the patina, do you have any basis for your speculation that it is not.
> 
> Note that CuSN8 is B8 or 2002 Bronze which is a different alloy to Phosphor Bronze.


Unfortunately, I do not have any access to X-ray fluorescence analyzer but I will try to find someone who has.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

My Octopus is ever so slightly redder in hue to that of my Moray which made up do a bit of researching into what CuSn8 bronze actually is and it appears that there isn't an exact mixture only a set of variables which dictate its CuSn8 so as long is the material falls into the range it can be called CuSn8.

I'm pretty confident its CuSn8 from my experience.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Luminated said:


> My Octopus is ever so slightly redder in hue to that of my Moray which made up do a bit of researching into what CuSn8 bronze actually is and it appears that there isn't an exact mixture only a set of variables which dictate its CuSn8 so as long is the material falls into the range it can be called CuSn8.


yes I agree with that and have own experiences.
I had several CuSn8 watches and especially Armida a1 bronze is much lighter and less reddish tone than f.e. helson stingray bronze. But all the rest was similar, I had them not in the same time so cant tell but as I remember just that Armida was exception.

I also agree with brass, it could be the same beautifull as bronze CuSn8 if patinated.

There is just one kind of bronze which IMHO cant look so nice when patinated - Aluminium bronze, which is too dark when heavy patina on it.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Got these photos from my strap maker this morning... I think this color will go nicely with maroon.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice.Stingray leather is tough & durable. I have a wallet that I am using for over 10 years


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Good to know. I have my first strap from stingray leather just 2 days (h2o kalmar2) and will try it. I did not know it is durable.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

gruntmedik said:


> What knife is that? Traditional pocketknives are another of my weaknesses.


I love this one. Fits great in the backpocket of jeans for EDC. It's the 'Workman's' from Cool Material's shop (sold out at the moment). I also have the 'Terroir' which is just as good.



Luminated said:


> That looks sick...... in a good way. What about throwing the teal strap on it to see how it compares.


I tried it just for fun and it turned out way better than I imagined. I think I'll be wearing it like this for some time! The teal is a great match too, but much sportier! See pics below.



Deepdive said:


> Nadim, how is it possible the "MAKARA" logo on the rubber strap is not filled with luminova?!?!
> 
> (special patented elastic lumi base)


Haha, that's actually a great idea worth investigating!



primerak said:


> Does anyone know if the rubber strap is silicone or a rubber compound?


I'm not an expert in polymers, but I believe it is silicone rubber. It's light, soft, and very supple.



Luminated said:


> My Octopus is ever so slightly redder in hue to that of my Moray which made up do a bit of researching into what CuSn8 bronze actually is and it appears that there isn't an exact mixture only a set of variables which dictate its CuSn8 so as long is the material falls into the range it can be called CuSn8.
> 
> I'm pretty confident its CuSn8 from my experience.


Exactly, there can be some variation not only in terms of copper and tin content, but also in terms of filler elements. And that's just for one particular spec of CuSn8. There are many different specs of CuSn8. And then, there are hundreds of different Phosphor Bronze alloys, of which CuSn8 is one type.

Picture time!


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Nadim said:


> Exactly, there can be some variation not only in terms of copper and tin content, but also in terms of filler elements. And that's just for one particular spec of CuSn8. There are many different specs of CuSn8. And then, there are hundreds of different Phosphor Bronze alloys, of which CuSn8 is one type.


Thanks for the explanation, Nadim. Sea Turtle seems to look slightly different from Octopus. Did you use a different bronze this time?


----------



## willf (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm not an expert in polymers, but I believe it is silicone rubber. It's light, soft, and very supple.

Picture time!






























































[/QUOTE]

My mouth is watering, looks amazing!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sorcer said:


> Thanks for the explanation, Nadim. Sea Turtle seems to look slightly different from Octopus. Did you use a different bronze this time?


I'd say it's more a case of either the lighting or the light balance, based on these photos it looks very similar in colour to my Moray.

Scratch the above statement as I checked images of your Moray when it was new and the images posted by Nadim is more like my Octopus than my Moray.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures Nadim, looks like most of the watches have started to develop some natural patina. They all look great!


----------



## PocoLoco (Apr 25, 2014)

This is drivning me crazy!! 
I want mine like 2 minutes ago...


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

Omg gimme teal soooon!


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

I didn't preorder but this seems to have turned out better than I thought.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Fantastic strap friendly piece can't wait.


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Guys I just dropped Nadim an email regarding the rubber strap length/size. I want to get more straps but, for those of us with skinny wrist, I wonder if the strap is too large. Those straps look amazing and I want to get them for the octopus too!!


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Pictures look great, looking forward to receiving my teal dial.
Really think I'm going to have to add a black rubber strap as well.
Teal strap looks really cool, very sporty, that combo is definitely coming with my in April to Bermuda.
Going to be a nice looking vacation watch.

Home Run, Nadim! Well done, thanks for the updates and the hard work.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Just ordered the teal strap to go with my teal dial. Like the fitted silicone rubber. Good deal!

When I got the email about the strap, I dismissed it as just another black strap....already got a bunch of those. But then seeing the pictures of the fitted design and color changed my mind.


----------



## willf (Dec 1, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


> Just ordered the teal strap to go with my teal dial. Like the fitted silicone rubber. Good deal!
> 
> When I got the email about the strap, I dismissed it as just another black strap....already got a bunch of those. But then seeing the pictures of the fitted design and color changed my mind.


Yankee,

forgive me if I am mistaken, doesn't the teal strap already come with the teal dial watch?


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

willf said:


> Yankee,
> 
> forgive me if I am mistaken, doesn't the teal strap already come with the teal dial watch?


Correct


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Mega sadness.... Missed the pre order


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Fatboi_ET said:


> Mega sadness.... Missed the pre order


Yes, it's a bit mean of Nadim to only keep the pre-order open for five months!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

LOL...Well it's still outstanding value at current prices, I'm sure he will eventually sell out once the pics start circulating. 


Higs said:


> Yes, it's a bit mean of Nadim to only keep the pre-order open for five months!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Higs said:


> Yes, it's a bit mean of Nadim to only keep the pre-order open for five months!


This thread is into its 119th page so there's been plenty of exposure to make up your mind and get onboard at the pre-sale price, for those who are willing to wait should see the benefits of a better price but all good things have to come to an end and for almost all pre-sales that point is when the delivery process starts so I don't see it as Nadim being mean just that he's thanking those who keep the faith.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Luminated said:


> This thread is into its 119th page so there's been plenty of exposure to make up your mind and get onboard at the pre-sale price, for those who are willing to wait should see the benefits of a better price but all good things have to come to an end and for almost all pre-sales that point is when the delivery process starts so I don't see it as Nadim being mean just that he's thanking those who keep the faith.


He was obviously joking


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Monkeynuts said:


> He was obviously joking


If so then I took the meaning of his post wrong and my bad.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Manvito said:


> I can't wait to get mine! I'm thinking about letting it live on the back deck to see what kind of patina it will get. Do you think this is a bad idea? It's pretty cold here right now.


What's your address again? lol...


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Luminated said:


> This thread is into its 119th page so there's been plenty of exposure to make up your mind and get onboard at the pre-sale price, for those who are willing to wait should see the benefits of a better price but all good things have to come to an end and for almost all pre-sales that point is when the delivery process starts so I don't see it as Nadim being mean just that he's thanking those who keep the faith.


Clearly, he was being sarcastic. Most do not have a 5 month pre-order. Nadim was extremely generous with his time frame, hence the obvious sarcasm.
We are all exited over this killer deal, fantastic looking, CuSn8 watch!

By the way, thanks for all the pics along the way!


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Monkeynuts said:


> He was obviously joking





Luminated said:


> If so then I took the meaning of his post wrong and my bad.


I was joking/sarky.
But don't feel too bad about it.


----------



## fiatkid (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes, Nadim was good enough to keep the preorder open till the very last minute that you won't find in others. I am sure we all appreciated that. Thanks Makara…thanks Nadim.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Higs said:


> I was joking/sarky.
> But don't feel too bad about it.


Sorry mate a lack of a sense of humour is one of my failings and can't always see when someone is obviously cracking a joke.



HelloNasty1 said:


> Clearly, he was being sarcastic. Most do not have a 5 month pre-order. Nadim was extremely generous with his time frame, hence the obvious sarcasm.
> We are all exited over this killer deal, fantastic looking, CuSn8 watch!
> 
> By the way, thanks for all the pics along the way!


Yeah I thought what is he talking about the timeframe was exceptional but obviously it was a joke I failed to get. LOL

I happen to be looking at both the brass SeaTurtle and the bronze Octopus and imagining how it will look in bronze and then imagining it with either a teal or moroon dial and strap, this will be one seriously sexy time piece.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Cant wait for my maroon hawksbill.Kinda reminds me of a certain superhero


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

cal11 said:


> Cant wait for my maroon hawksbill.Kinda reminds me of a certain superhero
> View attachment 3138034


I've got a mustard yellow strap for that...


----------



## chuckf1 (May 17, 2010)

i-WERKS said:


> Lol. I don't think this bronze piece is going to look stealthy on the wrist.


Sure it will, but you'll need to spend a lot of time in a tanning booth first. Waiting impatiently for mine!


----------



## Manvito (Aug 3, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> What's your address again? lol...


The attack wolfs hate company!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Manvito said:


> The attack wolfs hate company!


But I bet they do love a nice big juicy steak.lol


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Found a nice reddish brown croc print leather strap which would work perfectly with a maroon dialed SeaTurtle.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm interested in straps, particularly leather straps shaped to mate with the case similar to the rubber



Luminated said:


> Found a nice reddish brown croc print leather strap ...


It's a long shot but I don't suppose you've got a Bell & Ross BR-01 strap lying around to sling onto the Sea Turtle? I think they're the same lug size and I'd be interested to see how they fit.

Or, question for *Nadim*... do you have drawings/dimensions for the rubber strap that could be passed to a leather strap-maker? I really don't like rubber straps so I'll probably send mine off as a template to a strap-maker anyway but a tech spec would be even better.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Higs said:


> I'm interested in straps, particularly leather straps shaped to mate with the case similar to the rubber
> 
> It's a long shot but I don't suppose you've got a Bell & Ross BR-01 strap lying around to sling onto the Sea Turtle? I think they're the same lug size and I'd be interested to see how they fit.


I don't own a Bell & Ross but it looks like their straps go right to the outer edge of the lug which I reckon would make one of their strap sit a little beyond those on the SeaTurtle. But until someone puts one on to see its all guesswork.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Found a nice reddish brown croc print leather strap which would work perfectly with a maroon dialed SeaTurtle.


Stitching is super. Quality strap Lume..."dish" please.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Luminated said:


> I don't own a Bell & Ross but it looks like their straps go right to the outer edge of the lug which I reckon would make one of their strap sit a little beyond those on the SeaTurtle. But until someone puts one on to see its all guesswork.


They're 33mm at widest. Will that extend beyond the outside of the lugs on the Makara?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Higs said:


> They're 33mm at widest. Will that extend beyond the outside of the lugs on the Makara?


The SeaTurtle is only 30-31mm so as I expected there would be a little overlap using a B&R strap.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Luminated said:


> The SeaTurtle is only 30-31mm so as I expected there would be a little overlap using a B&R strap.


Thanks for the info. That's that plan kiboshed then.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Higs said:


> Thanks for the info. That's that plan kiboshed then.


I reckon if you get a strap made to measure in a similar shape to the rubber one it will enhance to watch to another level.


----------



## yelnats (Oct 24, 2014)

Strap for my maroon hawksbill.
Now the strap is ready, waiting for the watch. can't wait!


----------



## i-WERKS (Jun 5, 2014)

My straps are also patiently waiting for the arrival of the sea turtle.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

i-WERKS said:


> My straps are also patiently waiting for the arrival of the sea turtle.


I think that snake skin strap from Panatime makes it into most collections and rightly so as its a beauty, oh and it really does suit the SeaTurtle.


----------



## i-WERKS (Jun 5, 2014)

You got it Luminated. That snake is from Panatime and I think it just might be the right strap.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

If any of you want to keep the teal strap look but want it in leather then this might be right up your street.

24mm Panatime Turquoise Genuine Ostrich with Match Stitching to fit Original Breitling Deploy Buckle 110/90 24/20


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)

Luminated said:


> I think that snake skin strap from Panatime makes it into most collections and rightly so as its a beauty, oh and it really does suit the SeaTurtle.


That's the one I've had in mind since I saw your pictures some time back. I believe I'll have to order it once the watch arrives.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

MattW said:


> That's the one I've had in mind since I saw your pictures some time back. I believe I'll have to order it once the watch arrives.


It does look mint on this brass SeaTurtle Hawksbill but it will look way better on a bronze one.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

My croc belly strap & gem buckle is waiting for tthe maroon hawskbill


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Anyone received a shipping notice yet?


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

I received an email asking to amend shipping address if needed, I did not do anything as nothing has changed, haven't heard from him since


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

frenco said:


> I received an email asking to amend shipping address if needed, I did not do anything as nothing has changed, haven't heard from him since


Was in contact with Nad yesterday evening (my time) on a different matter but he did say that he was hoping to have the vast majority shipped by this weekend with only a few to be shipped early next week.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

...


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

By which method does Nadim ship internationally?


----------



## Artsonika (Feb 13, 2014)

SHIPPING

For your security, items will only be shipped to the billing address without exceptions. We may use UPS, FedEx, DHL, USPS and Canada Post for shipping items.

Source : www.makarawatches.com


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

primerak said:


> By which method does Nadim ship internationally?


To the UK it was Canada post but else where in the world it may be different.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, I do hope that he's using a serious express courier since he's charging 35 USD for the international shipment


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks guys, just trying to gauge how long shipping will take as I would like to take the HB with me on a trip coming up. Fingers crossed.


----------



## littlebeetle (Sep 8, 2014)

Nadim,
The black leather strap is default for Sea Turtle Teal? Or the Green silicone color matching strap?
That will give me a heads up on the additional strap purchase.

Thanks.


----------



## Artsonika (Feb 13, 2014)

littlebeetle said:


> Nadim,
> The black leather strap is default for Sea Turtle Teal? Or the Green silicone color matching strap?
> That will give me a heads up on the additional strap purchase.
> 
> Thanks.


Both. Teal rubber strap & black leather strap.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

The more I look at that rubber strap the more I think it's shape is the making of the watch, the way it flows from the sides of the case down the lugs and on to the strap in one continuous line has me seriously consider getting a notched leather strap made for it.


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

for your teal guys... Does anyone think that a B&R strap will work?


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

scubalizard said:


> for your teal guys... Does anyone think that a B&R strap will work?
> View attachment 3178922


probably not,because the size/dimensions are wrong(that wide part is too wide) and the watch will look awkward on this strap;however,you might order a custom one with the right proportions and it will work.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

taramuh said:


> probably not,because the size/dimensions are wrong(that wide part is too wide) ...


Yep, the BR-01 straps are 33mm wide at widest and the Makara case is 31mm so the strap would protrude a little on both sides.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Higs said:


> Yep, the BR-01 straps are 33mm wide at widest and the Makara case is 31mm so the strap would protrude a little on both sides.


I was wondering if some of these manufacturers that also make straps in the B&R style could shave down the notch, you'd think it would a simple process?


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> I was wondering if some of these manufacturers that also make straps in the B&R style could shave down the notch, you'd think it would a simple process?


The "notch" wouldn't be the only problem... Lug hole placement would be an issue as well. I wouldn't think that the lug bars would line up for the two vastly different cases.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> The "notch" wouldn't be the only problem... Lug hole placement would be an issue as well. I wouldn't think that the lug bars would line up for the two vastly different cases.


Until someone put one on to a Makara we will never know, sadly I don't own one to give it a go but there's surely someone here that does or at least knows somebody close by.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Luminated said:


> Until someone put one on to a Makara we will never know, sadly I don't own one to give it a go but there's surely someone here that does or at least knows somebody close by.


I've already said I don't do rubber (outside the bedroom) so I'm going to send my rubber strap to a strap-maker to use as a template for a leather one in the same shape.
As it happens the strap-maker I plan to use is in Canada. Now is not the time to hassle Nadim, particularly if it stops him putting my Turtle in the post, but maybe he can short-circuit things and stop my strap crossing the Atlantic twice by providing drawings/prototype/template etc direct?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Higs said:


> I've already said I don't do rubber (outside the bedroom) so I'm going to send my rubber strap to a strap-maker to use as a template for a leather one in the same shape.
> As it happens the strap-maker I plan to use is in Canada. Now is not the time to hassle Nadim, particularly if it stops him putting my Turtle in the post, but maybe he can short-circuit things and stop my strap crossing the Atlantic twice by providing drawings/prototype/template etc direct?


If you get it done and it looks as well as I expect it might then who knows maybe Nadim might adopt this style for future straps and models.

I know a guy on the LumTec forum made himself a notch strap for one of their V-series and it blew me away. Need to hurt for the photo.


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Until someone put one on to a Makara we will never know, sadly I don't own one to give it a go but there's surely someone here that does or at least knows somebody close by.


I do have one,when my Makara arrives I will put it on and post the picture.The size of the notch not the only thing,the strap would look awkward on the Makara case,remember those lugs are sort of tapering down from the widest point on the case,so the whole strap should taper down to maintain "symmetry'...


----------



## chuckf1 (May 17, 2010)

Higs said:


> I've already said I don't do rubber (outside the bedroom) so I'm going to send my rubber strap to a strap-maker to use as a template for a leather one in the same shape.
> As it happens the strap-maker I plan to use is in Canada. Now is not the time to hassle Nadim, particularly if it stops him putting my Turtle in the post, but maybe he can short-circuit things and stop my strap crossing the Atlantic twice by providing drawings/prototype/template etc direct?


So what you're saying is that when you "don't do rubber (outside the bedroom)", you mean that every time you go to bed that you swap your strap out. Now that is dedication!


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Knock, knock....any ship out as hoped?


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

All pre-orders are now packed. I have a couple of things I need to confirm with a few of you so I'll be emailing those concerned individually shortly. 

You'll receive your tracking numbers on Monday, just before Canada Post comes to pick up the huge shipment!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

It really has been a smooth pre-order from this end...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Well done Nad for getting it all finished so quick.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Yay! Thanks for the update.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

Why only billing address instead of using the provided shipping address?
Really excited, but will never be able to sign at home which is why I put work address.


----------



## Belluno (Jan 14, 2015)

Curses. Having waited so long to receive this beauty, only to be out of town when it probably arrives. Life is not fair


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

How long does Canadian post usually take for overseas shipments?


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

Canada to Minnesota + me working from home all week = getting my watch right away. Yea


----------



## Belluno (Jan 14, 2015)

qrocks said:


> Canada to Minnesota + me working from home all week = getting my watch right away. Yea


But with 10' of snow on the ground, can it be delivered?


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

Snow? Just walked around with a tank on here in sunny sf


----------



## Belluno (Jan 14, 2015)

Contaygious said:


> Snow? Just walked around with a tank on here in sunny sf


Whoa! I didn't know it was THAT dangerous in 'Frisco


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

Belluno said:


> But with 10' of snow on the ground, can it be delivered?


I will be 55 degrees this week in Minnesota. Everything is wonderful!


----------



## littlebeetle (Sep 8, 2014)

primerak said:


> How long does Canadian post usually take for overseas shipments?


Yea...would interested to know too


----------



## T-Mak (Jul 18, 2014)

Good news!
I will be away for two weeks beginning next Monday but I think my watch will arrive in time for me to wear it while I'm away.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Belluno said:


> Whoa! I didn't know it was THAT dangerous in 'Frisco


Sure is... Ask Karl Malden and Michael Douglas how dangerous that place is! xD


----------



## Belluno (Jan 14, 2015)

Shades of Miami Vice  Meanwhile, a minor miracle will have to occur to get me my Sea Turtle before I leave town. Oh, well, it'll be all the sweeter, I hope.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

has anyone received a shipping notification?
I did not


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Not yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Nope


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

Nope, but I did go to this Canadian post website to estimate travel time to me....5 days if I had the level of service right.

http://www.canadapost.ca/cpotools/apps/far/business/findARate?execution=e1s1

Saw some where that Nadim was in Montreal so I used this zip: H2Y 1C6

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malk572 (Aug 11, 2013)

Tracking # recieved 10 seconds ago....can't wait to get it!!!


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

+1 on tracking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

Just got the tracking too - can't wait. Thanks for all the work, Nad!


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Just got mine! So excited!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)

Got a tracking number. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Mine tracking is in! Nice!


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Got my tracking too. Expedited Parcel means 1-3 days. I'll have a turtle by the weekend


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Tracking received! I'm guessing local post office will take over once in domestic country?


----------



## willf (Dec 1, 2010)

What do you have in the air right now?

Hawk bill Sea Turtle!


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Got my shipping notice, YES!!!


----------



## chuckf1 (May 17, 2010)

Got my shipping notice tonight as well! Whooo-Hooooo!!! Will be entering the Bronze Age in just a few days.


----------



## BourbonBadger (Mar 10, 2015)

Just a heads up to everyone, if you haven't received your shipping notice try checking your spam folder. That's where mine was.


----------



## T-Mak (Jul 18, 2014)

I also received my shipping notice and tracking info, the countdown begins!


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Got my ship notice also.Turtle is flying instead of swimming to me


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I didn't get one =(


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Sixracer said:


> Nope, but I did go to this Canadian post website to estimate travel time to me....5 days if I had the level of service right.
> 
> http://www.canadapost.ca/cpotools/apps/far/business/findARate?execution=e1s1
> 
> ...


Well that should ballpark my timeframe since shipping notice received ;-)! Thanks! Come ta papa my teal buddy!!!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Ugh... The anticipation is a batch!


----------



## Manvito (Aug 3, 2014)

Got my shipping notice too. It was in the spam folder. The excitement is mounting!


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Got my shipping notice!


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Got my shipping/tracking notice too. I am stoked!


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

The tempo is building up to the final explosion of snaps on the thread in a day or two.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Can't wait to see everyone's pics and what straps they have sitting waiting.


----------



## ondmtn (Dec 2, 2010)

+1 on shipping confirmation.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Brother just texted me to say he's got his shipping notice.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Got my notification


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I got the shipping notice too.... and this time I will be not surprised with the size as I was first time with the Octopus! You will see guys, its a large watch, really... good for those who like large, but not so good for those who prefer 40-42mm. 

I still think it could be smaller, but I am happy anyway, so good deal!!!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Deepdive said:


> I got the shipping notice too.... and this time I will be not surprised with the size as I was first time with the Octopus! You will see guys, its a large watch, really... good for those who like large, but not so good for those who prefer 40-42mm.
> 
> I still think it could be smaller, but I am happy anyway, so good deal!!!


I think Nadim mentioned something about his next project falling within those dimensions.
The Turtle is long...and tall...although much of that height is transparent. Should have serious "wrist presence". 
Does the unorthodox case shape make it appear larger? Those angular lugs certainty give the illusion of volume.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

watermanxxl said:


> Does the unorthodox case shape make it appear larger?


exactly...

...and its 44mm wide but lot of mass near the lugs... it looks more than 45mm watch for me. Octopus was one of my largest watch.

I would like to see those in 42mm with 22mm lug size.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Deepdive said:


> exactly...
> 
> ...and its 44mm wide but lot of mass near the lugs... it looks more than 45mm watch for me. Octopus was one of my largest watch.
> 
> I would like to see those in 42mm with 22mm lug size.


You will see both 40mm and 42mm next from Makara, I've seen the 40mm and have seen early drawing of the 42mm. If you are a fan of 40mm I can assure you that you'll like what you see as it's got the same DNA as the Octopus and SeaTurtle yet more refined profile to suit its reduced size.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Ok... but why many companies start with large model and then, very late, smaller? F.e. helson shark diver, or tempest viking etc... so pity...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> You will see both 40mm and 42mm next from Makara, I've seen the 40mm and have seen early drawing of the 42mm. If you are a fan of 40mm I can assure you that you'll like what you see as it's got the same DNA as the Octopus and SeaTurtle yet more refined profile to suit its reduced size.


Really? That's kewl... Although, 40 is a tad on the "smallish side". Size is relative though; depends on the wrist mostly. Well, Nadim has done a couple interesting very interesting things with this case... Look forward to seeing what "rabbit" he pulls out of his hat next time.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Deepdive said:


> Ok... but why many companies start with large model and then, very late, smaller? F.e. helson shark diver, or tempest viking etc... so pity...


Truth is that 42 & 44mm are very popular sizes and I am sure Nadim was torn between which sizes to doing his first Makara in but the reality is you have to start somewhere and most feel at present 44mm is the place to start, for me personally I'm a fan of the 44mm watch but I'm lucky enough to still be able to wear 42mm but anything else starts to look too small.

Nadim already offers other brands which fall in the 40-42mm range but none of these share the DNA of the Makara so it's logical to do difference sizes that way the brand will appeal to a wider audience.


----------



## Manvito (Aug 3, 2014)

I've been wearing my 47mm Oris for so long I almost can't have a smaller watch. Once you start wearing a larger watch, it seems to me, it's almost impossible to go back. I got the 42mm Sieko skx007 a little while ago and it gets very little wrist time because of its size. I'm hoping the turtle has a large presents. This is one with a blue strap.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Manvito said:


> I've been wearing my 47mm Oris for so long I almost can't have a smaller watch. Once you start wearing a larger watch, it seems to me, it's almost impossible to go back. I got the 42mm Sieko skx007 a little while ago and it gets very little wrist time because of its size. I'm hoping the turtle has a large presents. This is one with a blue strap.
> View attachment 3244954


I think it will be fine on you, especially with the rubber strap mounted.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Estimated delivery on March 16th to USA. Aww man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i-WERKS (Jun 5, 2014)

Estimated Delivery March 11. Fingers Crossed that it doesn't change tomorrow. Who's gonna snap the first photo of the sea turtle in the wild?


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Glad to hear you guys received the tracking numbers. In case you didn't, as it was mentioned before, check your SPAM folder and look for an email coming directly from Canada Post. All pre-orders are shipped, so if you didn't get the tracking, shoot me an email ([email protected]) and I'll look it up for you.

When you receive your watches, if there is anything wrong at all (wrong color, wrong model, shipping damage, something I missed during QC, ...) send me an email ASAP ([email protected]) so we can get you sorted out ASAP, or so I can file a claim with Canada Post without wasting any time. 

I hope you guys like it, and I hope to see a lot of pictures 

Oh, and it will soon be time to unveil the plans for upcoming releases as hinted by Luminated


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Shipping confirmation received last night, update today with a March 15th delivery date.........so looka like I'll have mine on Monday the 16th.
Congrats to all the others who've received their shipping info, can't wait to start seeing the flood of pictures when these babies land.

Enjoy everyone, and a big thank you to Luminated and Nadim for all their hard work.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Estimated to be with me on the 19th here in the UK...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

jricher82 said:


> Shipping confirmation received last night, update today with a March 15th delivery date.........so looka like I'll have mine on Monday the 16th.
> Congrats to all the others who've received their shipping info, can't wait to start seeing the flood of pictures when these babies land.
> 
> Enjoy everyone, and a big thank you to Luminated and Nadim for all their hard work.


Mate all the credit and hard work is Nadim all the way, all I did is offer a dial design suggestion which Nadim seen promise in. Both dial designs are brilliant as are the colour combinations which are so different from one another.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Higs said:


> Estimated to be with me on the 19th here in the UK...


Same here , expected 19th in the UK .


----------



## Malk572 (Aug 11, 2013)

Mine is expected to be delivered on the 18th (Italy)


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

You guys have it easy! Estimated delivery for Australia is 24th. I'm leaving for a month on the 26th so I hope it arrives by then.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

rymnd said:


> You guys have it easy! Estimated delivery for Australia is 24th. I'm leaving for a month on the 26th so I hope it arrives by then.


Oh man if it doesn't arrive on time that would be cruel.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Should be here tomorrow! I better charge the camera batteries for the upcoming photo shoot


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Looking for a strap which would compliment Teal SeaTurtle and the wifey picked this one out of the shortlist which I reckon was a very good choice.










Never owned a denim strap before but I reckon it and bronze is a match made in heaven.


----------



## Malk572 (Aug 11, 2013)

If I have to be completely honest, as excited as I am about getting the watch I still would have expected a quicker delivery method..almost every company now uses FedEx or similar with 48h delivery time and similar price (some even ship it out for free) but...I guess it's kinda late now


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Malk572 said:


> If I have to be completely honest, as excited as I am about getting the watch I still would have expected a quicker delivery method..almost every company now uses FedEx or similar with 48h delivery time and similar price (some even ship it out for free) but...I guess it's kinda late now


Seriously, this is what you whine about? Name a cheaper CuSn8 that is comparable and same or less price. You can't....not by a country mile. Can't please everyone. AND I'm not a fanboy. Rant over...


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Well done Nadim! I got my tracking notice too!! Appreciate the excellent work to stay on schedule!!!


----------



## fiatkid (Dec 4, 2010)

Seems to HK by the 17th not bad. Yes, getting more and more excited to meet up my little turtles. Thanks Nadim, prefect arrangement. And also thanks everyone here for sharing the pictures and info.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing the images... Who's starting the incoming thread? LoL... The race is on!


----------



## littlebeetle (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks Nadim.

Received the tracking number....clock is ticking....2.5 weeks from now


----------



## littlebeetle (Sep 8, 2014)

Denim strap with Teal dial....can work well?



Luminated said:


> Looking for a strap which would compliment Teal SeaTurtle and the wifey picked this one out of the shortlist which I reckon was a very good choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Mine is due to arrive the 16th. Still don't have a clue what strap I'm going to choose to put on my maroon.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

littlebeetle said:


> Denim strap with Teal dial....can work well?


If it doesn't work with this one it will work with one of the others, I just love the look.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> Looking forward to seeing the images... Who's starting the incoming thread? LoL... The race is on!


I was thinking that the other day.
The pre-order is closed and the giveaway has happened and we're still on the pre-order and giveaway thread...

I guess someone in one of the Eastern timezones of US or Canada will be the first to get a treat from postie...


----------



## Belluno (Jan 14, 2015)

I know what strap I'm going to try first, a custom made (but not for me) cordovan which I've been sitting on for a year now, waiting for a watch deserving of it. From the shots appearing here, it looks like a perfect match with the maroon dial but maybe too dressy. Time will tell.


----------



## i-WERKS (Jun 5, 2014)

Just got the delivery notice! Need to finish up my day at work and try not to think too much about the watch.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

i-WERKS said:


> Just got the delivery notice! Need to finish up my day at work and try not to think too much about the watch.


You might as well just tell your boss you're going to be useless today and clear off home...


----------



## indy_tdi (Sep 20, 2014)

Lucky you!. Mine should be in on Monday. Looking forward to the weekend to be over and a Monday to begin is a rare event!


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Guys, if you are in US, please allow for custom delays.


----------



## i-WERKS (Jun 5, 2014)

Higs said:


> You might as well just tell your boss you're going to be useless today and clear off home...


LOL. not a bad idea but i'm not sure it'll fly. Only 5.5 hours to go. I'll wait it out.

I'll be sure to post up some photos for everyone to envy.... i mean, everyone who is waiting.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Look who's here!


----------



## willf (Dec 1, 2010)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Look who's here!
> 
> Nice!I picked the same one, did that strap come with the watch? I can't wait to see some after market suggestions on bands.


----------



## yelnats (Oct 24, 2014)

omg so fast?!?! my expected delivery date is 23/3...


----------



## fiatkid (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow, looks great. You take it up to the roof for sunshine and a bird's eye view?


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Look who's here!


W
looks great!! Any first impressions you can share?


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

willf said:


> KarmaToBurn said:
> 
> 
> > Look who's here!
> ...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

KarmaToBurn said:


> It's the black leather that comes with the watch. Very soft and nice. I've already put it on the rubber strap which is also super soft but I could use one extra hole for my skinny wrists.


When Nadim sent the prototype I told him and repeated those comments on here that the strap was extremely comfortable and surprisingly soft, the only difference Nadim said was that the production ones would have a rough grainy surface.



KarmaToBurn said:


> Great quality all around. Domed crystal is very clear and doesn't distort the dial at any angle. Both straps are great but the rubber attracts a bit of lint.


Yeah the domed crystal is something special, at times you'd almost swear it wasn't there at all. Good to here the rubber is equally comfy, it will be my preferred choice on holiday this summer. It's great going into watch store and noticing the puzzled look on the staff as they try to work out what you are wearing.


----------



## Manvito (Aug 3, 2014)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Look who's here!


Congrats! Looks nice and large. What size wrist do you have?


----------



## PocoLoco (Apr 25, 2014)

Would be really good if the expected delivery date was beaten by the postal service, leaving to Cape Verde the same day as it is supposed to arrive and I was hoping to be able to bring it with me...time will tell.


----------



## willf (Dec 1, 2010)

Woot! Tracking states my turtle arrived at J.F.K.! Looks like I am on track for Monday delivery. I just hope there are no hold ups with customs or dept. of agriculture. I can't wait to take the big guy out on the rubber!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

willf said:


> Woot! Tracking states my turtle arrived at J.F.K.! Looks like I am on track for Monday delivery. I just hope there are no hold ups with customs or dept. of agriculture. I can't wait to take the big guy out on the rubber!


Interesting, mine has left Montreal but no JFK yet. So it missed the first plane out.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Ran my tracking number through USPS. It is in the Jamaica, NY, facility. Monday is probably a reasonable delivery estimation, depending on customs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> Ran my tracking number through USPS. It is in the Jamaica, NY, facility. Monday is probably a reasonable delivery estimation, depending on customs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually,if it's in Jamaica facility means it is in the sorting facility,Customs are in JFK,so looks like it already cleared through customs and might arrive earlier than stated date


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

taramuh said:


> Actually,if it's in Jamaica facility means it is in the sorting facility,Customs are in JFK,so looks like it already cleared through customs and might arrive earlier than stated date


Great! Thanks for the clarification!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Nadim, did you send these out with required signature? I need to know if I will need someone at home to sign for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

"Your item arrived at our USPS facility in JAMAICA, NY 11430 on March 11, 2015 at 6:32 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination."

Just checked my mailbox. No Turtle to be found...yet.


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have the same status update and I live in New Jersey. Jamaica (Queens) NY isn't as far away for me.
Maybe I'll have it by Friday! I'm thinking that'd be great for a weekend run with the new Turtle!


----------



## i-WERKS (Jun 5, 2014)

It's here.

It's definitely not a small watch. My wrist is 6.5".






Beautiful watch back.

There are an extra to holes drilled for the rubber strap. I had a tough time getting the rubber strap on but eventually snapped into place.


----------



## willf (Dec 1, 2010)

Hmmm, seems like a lot of New Yorkers are expecting turtles. We need to set boundaries as to who gets to wear it in what neighborhoods! I am going to plug my # into USPS tracking now! BRB


----------



## willf (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes! Slowmoe Made it out of J.F.K. I am confident it will arrive by Friday! 


March 11, 2015 , 6:32 pm 

Arrived at USPS Facility 


JAMAICA, NY 11430


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

will there be an "Arrival thread" for the Turtle/Hawkbill? Seems folk are posting their "incoming" in the pre-order... Is THIS the "arrival thread"? I'm confused...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

i-WERKS said:


> It's here.
> 
> It's definitely not a small watch. My wrist is 6.5".
> 
> ...


The "burning question"; how's the lume? Have you checked that yet?


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> The "burning question"; how's the lume? Have you checked that yet?


Bro! You beat me to it!! I was about to ask!!!!!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Et209 said:


> Bro! You beat me to it!! I was about to ask!!!!!


Considering the chatter about it...I'm surprised that none of the lucky few who got their units this week made any remarks about it.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

watermanxxl said:


> The "burning question"; how's the lume? Have you checked that yet?


More for the Sea Turtle, not so much Hawks Bill. Expect Hawk to better, though, I ordered Sea.


----------



## i-WERKS (Jun 5, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> The "burning question"; how's the lume? Have you checked that yet?


The lume is sufficient. The hands are brighter than the hour markers. It doesn't come close to my Breitling or Seikos but it does it's job. I had a Steinhart Aviation and I would say the lume on the Hawksbill is close to the same. I wore it to bed and it was legible throughout the night so the lume is functional. Just don't expect a torch.

For those wondering, my package came without signature requirements.

Edit: My 6.5" wrists are too small for the rubber strap. There is a curve built in to the strap which is too large of a radius to conform to my wrist so it doesn't look great. When I saw the photos, I preferred the rubber look over the leather. Now that it is in my hands, I feel the leather suits the watch more.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

+1 to everything i-WERKS said about the lume and mine also arrived without signature.

Just took a few more pictures of the maroon dial on rubber (my wrist is 6.75")


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

The maroon looks stunning nice pics.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

HelloNasty1 said:


> More for the Sea Turtle, not so much Hawks Bill. Expect Hawk to better, though, I ordered Sea.


I ordered the Turtle as well... The hour hand; I like it. Plus, I've never been a fan of "applied indices".


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

No teal arrivals yet??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

wow, the maroon..... show some teal please


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I have to say the maroon is a stunner and with the matching rubber strap it looks the biz. Like the rest I'm dying to see hope the teal looks, hopefully someone will post pics soon.

Oh if anyone is interested about the whole should I or shouldn't I force the patina here's a picture of mine and the brother's Octopus, mine was forced as soon as I got it and the brother let it develop naturally.










As you can see there isn't a great deal of difference between them despite how it was achieved, the patina on bronze is ever changing.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Any one had to contact nadim? I've sent him a few emails about still haven't received my tracking number and still no reply.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> Any one had to contact nadim? I've sent him a few emails about still haven't received my tracking number and still no reply.


The guy gets swamped with emails every day, it's usually a few days after I send him mine that he gets back to me.... but he never doesn't get back.


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

March 16 Can't get here soon enough!


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Luminated said:


> The guy gets swamped with emails every day, it's usually a few days after I send him mine that he gets back to me.... but he never doesn't get back.


Good, Mr. Lawyer, however, a couple of my emails were ignored.


----------



## th3co45t (May 9, 2014)

Cry about it publicly. Oh good. You did.


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

KarmaToBurn said:


> +1 to everything i-WERKS said about the lume and mine also arrived without signature.
> 
> Just took a few more pictures of the maroon dial on rubber (my wrist is 6.75")


Awesome photos, thanks for sharing. At 6.5", I'm concerned it won't fit me either but it looks so good on the rubber strap!


----------



## indy_tdi (Sep 20, 2014)

Mine seems to be stuck in Jamacia NY. Anybody else State-side have theirs out of NY yet? March 16th maybe in wishful thinking...


----------



## Manvito (Aug 3, 2014)

indy_tdi said:


> Mine seems to be stuck in Jamacia NY. Anybody else State-side have theirs out of NY yet? March 16th maybe in wishful thinking...


Im in upstate ny. Mine says sorting complete and it's in my city now. Hopefully that's means it's out for delivery.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

^ Same, no update since 11th.


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

Mine was due Monday the 15th, but it made it out of Jamaica, arrived Boston, and is now out for delivery in Cambridge!
Stand by for TEAL!


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)

indy_tdi said:


> Mine seems to be stuck in Jamacia NY. Anybody else State-side have theirs out of NY yet? March 16th maybe in wishful thinking...


Same for me. I hope it's just a lack of updates from USPS. Their tracking system isn't the best.


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

My status just got updated, out for delivery in Houston Texas! Should have it today! The maroon watches ship faster :smirk:


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Not sure bout' that.......teal is out for delivery today too. 

Still, you'll probably have yours first because I won't get home until later tonight.



scubalizard said:


> My status just got updated, out for delivery in Houston Texas! Should have it today! The maroon watches ship faster :smirk:


----------



## indy_tdi (Sep 20, 2014)

scubalizard said:


> My status just got updated, out for delivery in Houston Texas! Should have it today! The maroon watches ship faster :smirk:


Yup - I ordered a teal...
Just checked no change since 3/11


----------



## phemps (Nov 26, 2013)

Mine has arrived. All i can say is i'm very upset I didnt order two. Such a cool piece


----------



## phemps (Nov 26, 2013)

Allow me to present the first ever (I believe) submerged photo of the hawksbill sea turtle. Here my turtle is enjoying my high tech planted aquarium


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

phemps said:


> Mine has arrived. All i can say is i'm very upset I didnt order two. Such a cool piece


picture?


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

phemps said:


> Allow me to present the first ever (I believe) submerged photo of the hawksbill sea turtle. Here my turtle is enjoying my high tech planted aquarium


Very nice aquarium gurgle-bubble dive photo  Goog job. :-!


----------



## nhwoods (Oct 31, 2009)

Just arrived









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Teal arrived out of the blue as had no status update. BUT not home to get it right this moment! :-( ARGHHHHH......


----------



## Manvito (Aug 3, 2014)

Got mine! This is one big watch. It looks bigger than my Oris 47mm. I love it! I was hoping it would be large. Gotta run to work. Enjoy.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I finally got a tracking notification yesterday but Canada post is slow so patiently waiting...... I probably won't get it this weeks, sigh...................


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

Teal!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

The teal looks vibrant, when mounted on the rubber and the patina develops if you are sporting a tan this thing will be awesome.


----------



## ondmtn (Dec 2, 2010)

Wooohooo. Delivery status stated Mon Mar 16, but Sea Turtle showed up today. Unpacking picks follow


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow the teal on the regular SeaTurtle looks mint. Mount that baby on the rubber for me please.


----------



## ondmtn (Dec 2, 2010)

Sorry for quality of all pics posted. Taken quickly with phone so I could get back to admiring the watch.

Here is lume shot of the sea turtle


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

ondmtn said:


> Sorry for quality of all pics posted. Taken quickly with phone so I could get back to admiring the watch.
> 
> Here is lume shot of the sea turtle


I'm guessing you didn't charge the lumes prior to taking the photo?


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

ondmtn said:


> Sorry for quality of all pics posted. Taken quickly with phone so I could get back to admiring the watch.
> 
> Here is lume shot of the sea turtle


Lume as predicted. BUT killer case back! Thanks for all pics. Exact same one I ordered. Stoked.


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

She's here. Arrived earlier today.
Hawksbill with teal dial. She's a beaut! Can't wait for some patina. Thanks, Nadim!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

jricher82 said:


> She's here. Arrived earlier today.
> Hawksbill with teal dial. She's a beaut! Can't wait for some patina. Thanks, Nadim!!


Loving the teal just as much as the maroon, oh and I thought I should refresh to link to the tutorial I did on the patina process for those interested in getting an instant patina.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/patina-process-explained-step-step-912027.html#post6739998

P.S. Hope you like the dial design.


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

YES!!!!! The Hawks Bill is HERE! A couple of days earlier than tracking promised.Here are a few quick pictures while changing straps.The first one is for someone who asked how it would look on B&R strap(well, it looks odd) and the last two on Giovanni e figlio strap which really match the color of the dial.



















Well,all in all is a wonderful package!I like this new pouch much better than a previous box because you can use it for something else(like sun glasses) and reminds me of a similar product from Gruppo Gamma.The rubber strap is great but I do not like to wear rubber straps to begin with so it most likely will be unused but the second buckle might come handy!The watch itself is excellent and much better design than Octopus(at least I like it better),very light on the wrist,and yes,I do like the new crown much much better!Excellent job Nadim!Thanks a lot!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

HelloNasty1 said:


> Lume as predicted. BUT killer case back! Thanks for all pics. Exact same one I ordered. Stoked.


About what I expected lume-wise; fully legible. Alot bigger than I thought it would be...and that's fine with me.


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

Open the box and wasn't expecting such a great case. Watch us fantastic!! Maroon FTW, no check that, Nadim FTW! Should have bought 2, the teal looks so tasty.

I noticed this when I was changing straps, does anyone else have doubled drilled lugs?


----------



## nross33 (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## T-Mak (Jul 18, 2014)

Tracking Tip!
I have been checking the Canada Post tracking daily since I received the notification. It hasn't changed since the "arrived in a foreign country" update a few days ago.
I entered the tracking number into the USPS website and Voilà, MY WATCH HAS BEEN DELIVERED! Now I have to wait as the clock ticks by, even more slowly than a regular Friday, so I can race home and open the box!
I can't believe how quickly it arrived, I am leaving for a two week business trip (spring training) and thought I might see it tomorrow if I was lucky.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Wow, it's a party over here! Glad to see all the pictures and quick reviews. Thanks so much for sharing!!

I was quite surprised to receive so many delivery confirmation emails today, from places as far away as California, or even Ireland! I'm surprised by Canada Post's speed, positively for once!

You'll notice the lugs are double-drilled, the hole in the middle is for normal straps. The bottom hole is for the rubber strap. Please, note that it is made to fit the strap very tight on the case. This is done on purpose to have a nice gapless fit.

When fitting the rubber strap, make sure the springbars' shoulders are properly seated. You wouldn't want to drop the watch on the floor!

Glad to hear you guys like the new travel case. I thought it'd be much more useful than a regular box. You can fit 1 or 2 watches and a couple of straps easily in there.

If you have any questions or if there are any issues with the delivery of your watch, don't hesitate to shoot me an email at [email protected]. I apologize if I've been slow to reply over the past couple of weeks. I had a lot going on and got a little overwhelmed.

Keep the pics coming! Here's one I forgot to post:


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Nadim said:


>


I'm loving this combination.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Pleasantly surprised to get my maroon Hawksbill here in California today, 3 days ahead of schedule.

I love how it looks! It's a much bigger watch than I'm used to (38 to 40mm is generally my preferred size), yet it works well on my 7.25" wrist.

But alas! Mine seems to have a defective movement.  It runs for an hour or so on wrist, then stops. The first time it happened, I fully wound the watch with the crown, but it stopped again. And then again and again. 

Sent Nadim an email.


----------



## nross33 (Nov 27, 2014)

Avo said:


> Pleasantly surprised to get my maroon Hawksbill here in California today, 3 days ahead of schedule.
> 
> I love how it looks! It's a much bigger watch than I'm used to (38 to 40mm is generally my preferred size), yet it works well on my 7.25" wrist.
> 
> ...


Got mine in California today as well. Was a slow day so it was a pleasant surprise when I got home


----------



## nhwoods (Oct 31, 2009)

I wish I had never seen this! This hand set is that I would have chosen with this dial!!!



Nadim said:


> Wow, it's a party over here! Glad to see all the pictures and quick reviews. Thanks so much for sharing!!
> 
> I was quite surprised to receive so many delivery confirmation emails today, from places as far away as California, or even Ireland! I'm surprised by Canada Post's speed, positively for once!
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

nhwoods said:


> I wish I had never seen this! This hand set is that I would have chosen with this dial!!!


Why? You can still buy on his site


----------



## nhwoods (Oct 31, 2009)

Look at the picture again......



HelloNasty1 said:


> Why? You can still buy on his site


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

nhwoods said:


> Look at the picture again......


SNAP! You are correct, that is the set up I would have gone with if optioned.


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

Ya it has the hands of the hawk with the dial of the sea turtle.

Thanks nad for the clarification about the double drilled lugs.


nhwoods said:


> Look at the picture again......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nhwoods (Oct 31, 2009)

Yup , me also... 



HelloNasty1 said:


> SNAP! You are correct, that is the set up I would have gone with if optioned.


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

Man that Teal is Gorgeous! I hope I like my maroon that much when the gets here!


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

taramuh said:


> YES!!!!! The Hawks Bill is HERE! A couple of days earlier than tracking promised.Here are a few quick pictures while changing straps.The first one is for someone who asked how it would look on B&R strap(well, it looks odd) ...
> View attachment 3281458


Thanks for posting the pic with the B&R strap. It confirms the conclusion I'd come to that 
i) it would be too wide 
ii) the curve is wrong - it doesn't flow from the lug


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

I have the same issue with double drilled lugs. I am sure Mr Lawyer knows about it.


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

ETA the 19th?


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Arrived in the UK.

Apologies for shoddy phone pics - I'll get the camera out later...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sorcer said:


> I have the same issue with double drilled lugs. I am sure Mr Lawyer knows about it.


Not sure what you are suggesting here?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Higs said:


> Thanks for posting the pic with the B&R strap. It confirms the conclusion I'd come to that
> i) it would be too wide
> ii) the curve is wrong - it doesn't flow from the lug


Yeah it's too wide and the curve is all wrong but I still feel it would look cool if one was made based on the rubber.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

GUYGOLFER said:


> ETA the 19th?


Was that delivered today (Sat) in the UK ?

cheers


----------



## willf (Dec 1, 2010)

sorcer said:


> I have the same issue with double drilled lugs. I am sure Mr Lawyer knows about it.


Hello my friend,

The double drilled lugs was explained by Nad a few comments back. The middle hole is for leather or any after market strap while the bottom hole is for the exact fitting rubber strap included. I may have it backwards so please read back.

Best regards
Will F.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Canada post is performing admirably; seems all the units are arriving to their respective destinations ahead of schedule. Tracking information had mine delivered Friday; 4 days ahead of schedule.


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Dino7 said:


> Was that delivered today (Sat) in the UK ?
> 
> cheers


Yes
Arrived this morning in Kent


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

GUYGOLFER said:


> Yes
> Arrived this morning in Kent


And mine in Cheshire.


----------



## ClausBorum (Mar 14, 2015)

Got my Sea Turtle teal today. Very happy with it 

Here are a few pics with the different straps:

























Cheers


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

I love how the rubber strap make this watch sporty while the leather makes it classic and classy! Haven't even gotten into my other 24mm straps yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

GUYGOLFER said:


> Yes
> Arrived this morning in Kent


Thanks , still hopeful of mine turning up today then !


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Higs said:


> And mine in Cheshire.


Cheers


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Mrs Higs was making egg mayonnaise for lunch so it seemed rude not to leave the watch in a bag with the eggs for 20minutes or so. The idea (and result) was not to give it a heavy patina but just to start the patina off a little, so it doesn't look so damned new. I also put it on a different strap - nothing wrong with the one supplied, I just prefer this one.

Here are a few pics. As I take more, I'll add them into this album.


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Fresh out the box...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Higs said:


> Mrs Higs was making egg mayonnaise for lunch so it seemed rude not to leave the watch in a bag with the eggs for 20minutes or so. The idea (and result) was not to give it a heavy patina but just to start the patina off a little, so it doesn't look so damned new. I also put it on a different strap - nothing wrong with the one supplied, I just prefer this one.
> 
> Here are a few pics. As I take more, I'll add them into this album.


Looking good and remember no matter the forced patina you achieve its for ever changing.


----------



## indy_tdi (Sep 20, 2014)

Teal landed in Indiana! I don't think this nato will work with teal. Oh well, time to go shopping!


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I dont know why, but teal looks excellent on your picture and wrist! I am happy I have the same on the way! Looking really amazing!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Deepdive said:


> I dont know why, but teal looks excellent on your picture and wrist! I am happy I have the same on the way! Looking really amazing!


I agree the Teal is looking amazing, no one is matching it with a light tan strap but I reckon my golden python strap would work to perfection here.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Anybody got an Isofrane strap to try on it? Haven't seen one on traditional rubber yet...


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

Hawks bill arrived in MN. Awesome!


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Hawksbill is alive and well in Kentucky on this cloudy, rainy day, and 2 days ahead of schedule!


----------



## indy_tdi (Sep 20, 2014)

Luminated said:


> I agree the Teal is looking amazing, no one is matching it with a light tan strap but I reckon my golden python strap would work to perfection here.


I too was thinking that a light tan would work well. Anybody have some pictures to post up? The golden python sounds interesting, do you have a link? or picture of it?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

indy_tdi said:


> I too was thinking that a light tan would work well. Anybody have some pictures to post up? The golden python sounds interesting, do you have a link? or picture of it?


----------



## indy_tdi (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks Lum! That does look nice!


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Just came home to find my pre-ordered Hawksbill in my mailbox (Indianapolis area)!










Despite my only having 6.5 inch wrists, I don't think it looks too big for me to wear, especially as it *is* a dive watch. The Mrs. tried it on too and liked it.

Compared to my 42mm Bell & Ross - which I thought looked big - the Makara looks huge!










Looks great so far. Still waiting for the teal Sea Turtle that I requested for the giveaway, though I think the Mrs. wants to claim that one for herself.

After a little strap surgery:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

Got my Hawksbill today. Looks awesome.

What am I doing wrong when trying to remove the spring bars from the buckles? I have some boiled eggs standing by...


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Mobil1Mach said:


> Got my Hawksbill today. Looks awesome.
> 
> What am I doing wrong when trying to remove the spring bars from the buckles? I have some boiled eggs standing by...


It was tough since the springbars don't have shoulders. I managed to get them off with a bit of effort with the springbar removal tool. Wasn't easy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robncircus (Dec 29, 2012)

received mine yesterday too. I really like it. I will say the strap change was a pita to the silicone / rubber, so I'll be leaving it on this strap for awhile.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Quick and dirty pictures, with lousy lighting


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> After a little strap surgery:


Not sure I'm right here but is this strap from Strapecode?


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Luminated said:


> Not sure I'm right here but is this strap from Strapecode?


You are correct. It was a pain to put on because the center ridge makes the band so thick that I had to use the lower two springbar holes, and the space for the springbar in the strap is so generous that the springbar shifts while trying to move it back into place. The Makara buckle fits perfectly but is, as others have mentioned, difficult to remove from the OEM strap. Overall, though, I like the look, but if it proves to wear out quickly because of the suede and the ridge, I will replace it with a Zulu strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willf (Dec 1, 2010)

Time to vent,

Frist thanks for all the great photos, thanks also to Nad and the Makara team for getting the watches out so quickly after receiving them. Now the rant this is far from the first time a package I am waiting for makes it from any corner of the earth to N.Y.C. only to languish for days miles from my door step. Grrrrrrr, they have till tomorrow and still will be on time. Ok I am done.


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

What coloured zulu would you guys choose for a Maroon dial?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

rymnd said:


> What coloured zulu would you guys choose for a Maroon dial?


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

Honest opinion: The black leather strap is really underwhelming. It cheapens the look of the watch.

Honest opinion: The black rubber strap is absolutely outstanding. The watch feels and looks amazing on the rubber.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> You are correct. It was a pain to put on because the center ridge makes the band so thick that I had to use the lower two springbar holes, and the space for the springbar in the strap is so generous that the springbar shifts while trying to move it back into place. The Makara buckle fits perfectly but is, as others have mentioned, difficult to remove from the OEM strap. Overall, though, I like the look, but if it proves to wear out quickly because of the suede and the ridge, I will replace it with a Zulu strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The suede material and ridge would put me off using it as my regular strap but for a night out it looks class. If you are finding the space in the strap for the springbar too big order yourself up some fatboy springbars, I use them on such strap and find them great.


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

Mobil1Mach said:


> Honest opinion: The black leather strap is really underwhelming. It cheapens the look of the watch.
> 
> Honest opinion: The black rubber strap is absolutely outstanding. The watch feels and looks amazing on the rubber.


Let me chirp in on this one. Well,I usually don't like the stock straps and it's very seldom manufacturer includes really good strap with the watch,and this black leather is no exception.I could tell it from the pictures alone,those Nadim had posted prior to shipping.I am sure many of us already had something different on mind and changed the strap as soon as watch landed.But then,one should understand that he is buying the watch because he likes the watch,not because he likes the strap.At this price point you should not expect the strap of being the quality of Dirks or SNPR or Gunny.The watch alone is worth the price even if it would come without any strap.So,forget the strap and enjoy the watch.If you like the rubber one- great!Enjoy!I personally don't care about the rubber straps,and yes,the watch does look much better on that rubber than on stock leather.


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

Well well well,the first Makara teal Hawksbill already on the WUS market...


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

taramuh said:


> Mobil1Mach said:
> 
> 
> > Honest opinion: The black leather strap is really underwhelming. It cheapens the look of the watch.
> ...


Agreed. My post wasn't meant to bash the watch.

If anyone is seeing pics on the black leather and thinking "that looks cheap", don't be dissuaded. It looks awesome in person on the rubber.

I have a bandsrbands strap en route.


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

Mobil1Mach said:


> Agreed. My post wasn't meant to bash the watch.
> 
> If anyone is seeing pics on the black leather and thinking "that looks cheap", don't be dissuaded. It looks awesome in person on the rubber.
> 
> I have a bandsrbands strap en route.


Sorry,didn't mean that you "bashing the watch",poor choice of wording on my side.The strap IS really "nothing to wright home about" type.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

taramuh said:


> Sorry,didn't mean that you "bashing the watch",poor choice of wording on my side.The strap IS really "nothing to wright home about" type.


The strap like most OEMs is OK to look at but what I found unusual is its remarkable soft and comfortable, if I wasnt a keen strapaholic it would certainly do the job but for someone who change his strap almost as often as I change my underwear, so it's twice a week for me. lol


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

the biggest problem with the strap is that getting the buckle out to to use on something else is very hard, as the spring bars have no shoulders. I don't get that choice. I had to destroy the original strap that came with the octopus, I don't want to do the same with the sea turtle.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

MEzz said:


> the biggest problem with the strap is that getting the buckle out to to use on something else is very hard, as the spring bars have no shoulders. I don't get that choice. I had to destroy the original strap that came with the octopus, I don't want to do the same with the sea turtle.


I used a pair of wire cutter on my Octopus but I didn't damage the strap, presently one of them is in service on my M57.


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

I am not that patient, so I gave my Sea Turtle a vinegar fuming this weekend.

(edit: adding before image)
















Just a subtle head start...


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Bammm, that's what's up! Hot outta her LoS bath...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

HelloNasty1 said:


> Bammm, that's what's up! Hot outta her LoS bath...


I'm surprised how light of colour you patina is for a LoS bath but maybe you only wanted to start the process rather than a finished look.

I intend to give mine a LoS/vinegar fume process which worked wonders on the brass, will be interesting to see how works on bronze.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Luminated said:


> I'm surprised how light of colour you patina is for a LoS bath but maybe you only wanted to start the process rather than a finished look.
> 
> I intend to give mine a LoS/vinegar fume process which worked wonders on the brass, will be interesting to see how works on bronze.


Nope. Lighting and iPhone hard to show real look. Here is me in daylight with shadow blocking sun in my office, much darker.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

HelloNasty1 said:


> Nope. Lighting and iPhone hard to show real look. Here is me in daylight with shadow blocking sun in my office, much darker.


Totally different, I was wondering before LoS works quite quick and the first photo looked like you had quickly dipped it in for a couple of seconds. lol

CuSn8 produces a lovely patina colour, the best in my opinion.


----------



## Manvito (Aug 3, 2014)

Here is my LoS attempt. I think it came out pretty good.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Luminated said:


> I'm surprised how light of colour you patina is for a LoS bath but maybe you only wanted to start the process rather than a finished look.
> 
> I intend to give mine a LoS/vinegar fume process which worked wonders on the brass, will be interesting to see how works on bronze.


Yo Lume, redid just for you. Is this dark enough? ;-) LoS Stealthy Bronze...LOL. Time to polish.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Family picture, natural patina on the Octopus


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Really interesting blue(ish) patina. Bronze is a ton of fun. My 3 year old Helson does not get this color. It gets more of an extremely deep dark brown/black with over exposure to LoS. Really interesting.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

rymnd said:


> What coloured zulu would you guys choose for a Maroon dial?


I have this olive Bond 3-ring with bronze hardware from natostrapco.com waiting:









But alas, my maroon Hawksbill is on its way back to Canada due to a defective movement :-(
But kudos to Nadim for a quick response!


----------



## indy_tdi (Sep 20, 2014)

Funny that there are 3 sea turtles in Indianapolis of all places!


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

For the record the lume for the indices do suck on Sea Turtle by a country mile. Hands are alright, they are filled, not "printed". I suspect Hawksbill indices are much better. Don't jump on the hate train, I like this watch a lot. Price vs. overall quality and value you can't argue. Period.
This does not mean I can't have a negative opinion on one aspect. Many watches have short falls at a much higher cost.
Lastly, it was fully charged. No reason to go there. Lume lovers should know if considering. 
Back to enjoying my new arrival, cheers!


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

HelloNasty1 said:


> For the record the lume for the indices do suck on Sea Turtle by a country mile. Hands are alright, they are filled, not "printed". I suspect Hawksbill indices are much better. Don't jump on the hate train, I like this watch a lot. Price vs. overall quality and value you can't argue. Period.
> This does not mean I can't have a negative opinion on one aspect. Many watches have short falls at a much higher cost.
> Lastly, it was fully charged. No reason to go there. Lume lovers should know if considering.
> Back to enjoying my new arrival, cheers!


Indices on the Hawksbill are pretty weak. The hands are okay.

That being said, I like it so much, it may be worth having it sent to Everest for a re-lume.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

MEzz said:


> the biggest problem with the strap is that getting the buckle out to to use on something else is very hard, as the spring bars have no shoulders. I don't get that choice. I had to destroy the original strap that came with the octopus, I don't want to do the same with the sea turtle.


Hmm... That was an issue with the buckle on the Octopus yes? Duplicated again on the Turtle; shoulderless springbars.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

indy_tdi said:


> Funny that there are 3 sea turtles in Indianapolis of all places!


Probably because this is the closest we'll get to seeing a sea turtle, since we're landlocked. No sea turtles swimming in the White River (just NFL punters).


----------



## fiatkid (Dec 4, 2010)

Our turtles just landed Hong Kong. 1 day earlier than expected. Will take them out for pictures later.


----------



## Didimus (Sep 1, 2010)

indy_tdi said:


> Funny that there are 3 sea turtles in Indianapolis of all places!


Make that 4.

Although technically I'm a little south of Indy


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> Hmm... That was an issue with the buckle on the Octopus yes? Duplicated again on the Turtle; shoulderless springbars.


Shoulderless springbars are the sort of thing you get on a watch with drilled lug holes so maybe this is what the manufacturer is use to doing?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

taike said:


>


For me personally this is the nicest strap combination with the teal. Man do I love that colour.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Luminated said:


> For me personally this is the nicest strap combination with the teal. Man do I love that colour.


Also, maybe the lighting, that teal is electric blue compared to the other teal pics. I like that color. Though, I'm sure the same color as my teal, which I'm very happy with.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Good morning everyone. My unit arrived Friday afternoon (4 days ahead of schedule) ...but, I was on holiday and didn't get back till early Monday. But, there was a surprise in the old mailbox; a maroon Turtle. Sweet...
Nothing I can really add to what's already been said about it's appearance. But, for me...first thing is checking accuracy. Putting it on timer and noting performance over the day. Doesn't matter how good a watch looks if it doesn't perform well. 
But...I can talk about this buckle. First couple minutes working with this setup...I gotta tell ya: if the Octopus had this issue, and now repeated on the Turtle, AFTER may respondents on the thread voiced...angst...over the "shoulderless springbar" issue...to continue to use them frankly doesn't make much sense. Seriously...a springbar. How much would shouldered springbars add to the price? I've read on...different threads...that some had to "mangle" either strap and/or buckle to free it. This, IMO decreases the "value" of the deal... This is a simple remedy.
After "charging" the lume... I don't see anything wrong with it. It's not Helson... But, very legible. I've paid far more for watches that had poorer luminance.
Truly...I'm perplexed why anyone would use a shoulderless springbar. How much money are you really saving on the overall design?


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Caseback: awesome...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> Caseback: awesome...


The new logo in the center of the turtles back would've been nice... But, stellar none the less.


----------



## PocoLoco (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes!!! 4 days earlier than expected and 1 turtle is now with me in Sweden!!!


















What an awesome watch! Will look for other straps but mainly to change the appearance of the watch, patina I expect to start on Thursday when I arrive at Cape Verde...happy camper!!

Thank you Nadim!


----------



## indy_tdi (Sep 20, 2014)

Didimus said:


> Although technically I'm a little south of Indy


Close enough! What strap have you ordered for it?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

HelloNasty1 said:


> Yo Lume, redid just for you. Is this dark enough? ;-) LoS Stealthy Bronze...LOL. Time to polish.


Still a bit light. LOL



HelloNasty1 said:


> Really interesting blue(ish) patina. Bronze is a ton of fun. My 3 year old Helson does not get this color. It gets more of an extremely deep dark brown/black with over exposure to LoS. Really interesting.


You know what you should try get an old toothbrush and a bowl of soapy water, now gently rub the surface and what should happen is the patina will even out and look very natural but be gentle.

Nice work.


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

Took the shine off with an overnight vinegar fuming, I'm liking it so far!


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

Just arrived to Italy... nice watch, rubber strap very soft and confortable. Amazing maroon dial! Thanks Nadim


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Started a an Unofficial Makara thread to have a spot to see the patina on these and pics of other Makara's in general.
This one is all mixed up now and too long. Great pics by the way to the above posters.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

jmburgess said:


> Took the shine off with an overnight vinegar fuming, I'm liking it so far!
> 
> View attachment 3311114
> 
> ...


Really liking the finish you've got here, vinegar fumes is definitely on the agenda for mine but I'm also considering bathing it in a heavy sea salt solution and let it dry before I do the vinegar process to see if I can introduce some green into the patina.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Just arrived, Sea Turtle


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Really liking the finish you've got here, vinegar fumes is definitely on the agenda for mine but I'm also considering bathing it in a heavy sea salt solution and let it dry before I do the vinegar process to see if I can introduce some green into the patina.


Thanks - I had some green on the surface like one of the other pics here, but it wiped off easily. The patina has a definite reddish hue from the vinegar fume method.


----------



## PocoLoco (Apr 25, 2014)

It really is a cool watch, heavy on the wrist...new pic/


----------



## robncircus (Dec 29, 2012)

Still digging this


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

Found something interesting today.Here are two pictures.The first one is of the top lugs






pretty normal uh, and here is the bottom ones






can you see guys? The two lugs are different.Not a big deal since only me who knows it is there but never the less it is a sloppy job on the part of the factory. And finally the third picture is really for those who does not know how to safely remove the spring bar from the buckle without sacrificing the bar or the strap






really inexpensive little thing - the spring bar tool,everyone should have one especially if you like to change your straps, just a couple of bucks on eBay or Amazon,and it comes with the replacement tips too.Enjoy your Turtles!!!


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

Maroon Hawksbill has landed a full week ahead of schedule. Super excited!


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

watermanxxl said:


> MEzz said:
> 
> 
> > the biggest problem with the strap is that getting the buckle out to to use on something else is very hard, as the spring bars have no shoulders. I don't get that choice. I had to destroy the original strap that came with the octopus, I don't want to do the same with the sea turtle.
> ...


A pair of mine came like this, no big deal but still feeling sucks...


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

Bronze zulu


----------



## Manvito (Aug 3, 2014)

rymnd said:


> Bronze zulu


that may be the best looking one I've seen yet. I have a green 5 ring zulu on the way. I hope it looks as good as this one.


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

Manvito said:


> that may be the best looking one I've seen yet. I have a green 5 ring zulu on the way. I hope it looks as good as this one.


I had a VERY hard time deciding between black or green and decided to play safe. Post it when yours arrives - I'm sure it will look great!



Luminated said:


> *.*


Looks like it's ready for vacation after all!


----------



## littlebeetle (Sep 8, 2014)

It's so excited and poisonous to see some of you having on your wrist.

I am still waiting......it's in my country custom!!!!!

Shall post it as soon as I get it..


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

Waiting for my Sea Turtle to clear customs........... EPICstrap Sea turtle (of course il put it on the Bronze buckle)


----------



## i-WERKS (Jun 5, 2014)

taramuh said:


> Found something interesting today.Here are two pictures.The first one is of the top lugs
> View attachment 3318370
> pretty normal uh, and here is the bottom ones
> View attachment 3318378
> ...


Why not get the watch replaced? I'm pretty sure Nadim wouldn't want something like that out there with the Makara name on it.


----------



## Feyd (Nov 19, 2008)

Arrived yesterday at my office... received it when I walked in this AM.

My first Bronze watch and am diggin' it. I can't wait to get it on a new strap when I get it home.


----------



## Manvito (Aug 3, 2014)

I wonder Nadim, could you tell us how many watches you sold, how many you made, or both? It would be nice to know the odds of seeing another one of these watches out on the street. I love the watch. Great job!


----------



## fiatkid (Dec 4, 2010)

speedster25 said:


> Waiting for my Sea Turtle to clear customs........... EPICstrap Sea turtle (of course il put it on the Bronze buckle)


Turtle watch&#8230;turtle strap&#8230;cool


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

Mine came yesterday and I love it, but I need some input. There is a small scrape/nick in the bezel, which, while mildly annoying, really isn't a big deal. Do you guys think it's possible to buff it out myself? If so, what would I use to do so? Along those same lines, there's a few what appear to be greasy finger prints on the case and buckle that aren't coming off easy so I thought I'd give those areas a polish. Can I use Brasso on bronze (I already have some but have never used it) or should I order some cape cod cloths I hear folks taking about? And last, when I unzipped the compartment to take out my rubber strap the zipper came right off because there aren't any zipper stops. I can't get the zipper back on either. Anyone else have that issue?


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Not sure if you are planning to let it patina on its own, or if you will do some patina experiments on it. You can do ammonia or vinegar fumes, use LOS, or the egg treatment. If you do this, the patina you will get will probably make that small chip not very noticeable. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

i-WERKS said:


> Why not get the watch replaced? I'm pretty sure Nadim wouldn't want something like that out there with the Makara name on it.


Neah,there is no mechanical problems,why replace?I don't think Nadim would mind much


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Also, you can definitely use Brasso on bronze, and it will remove those dark spots for sure. It will probably make those areas shinier so you may have to do the entire buckle.


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

Craustin1 said:


> Also, you can definitely use Brasso on bronze, and it will remove those dark spots for sure. It will probably make those areas shinier so you may have to do the entire buckle.


Thanks! I like to let it patina naturally (although in Las Vegas that's a pretty slow process). I like it best just as the patina starts and that initial shiny-ness is gone so you get a more muted look.

As far as the nick goes, I'm sure there will be others before long (I scuffed the bezel on my Armida the 1st or 2nd time I wore it) so I am just going to live with it and see how quickly it fades into the recesses of my mind.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

OneRandomGeek said:


> Thanks! I like to let it patina naturally (although in Las Vegas that's a pretty slow process). I like it best just as the patina starts and that initial shiny-ness is gone so you get a more muted look.
> 
> As far as the nick goes, I'm sure there will be others before long (I scuffed the bezel on my Armida the 1st or 2nd time I wore it) so I am just going to live with it and see how quickly it fades into the recesses of my mind.


If you like the dull look prior to the patina developing then get a small container of vinegar place that in Tupperware container with your watch for about 30 minute to an hour and you'll have achieve this result.

As for the small nicks on the bezel just accept them as part and parcel of bronze ownership and you'll be fine.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

After 24 hours on timer my watch ran +5 seconds... Nice. No "wobble" with the crown either... Really solid feeling timepiece.







Gave it a LOS bath... But, didn't like the results. (Maybe the case had oils that I didn't clean first.)
Cleaned and aging naturally now...









Glad I took advantage of the preorder. The "dual lug holes" can be a bit tricky; getting both upper or lower hole on the same and corresponding sides. But...like my grandfather told me "it's two holes... You'll figure it out!" ...one or two tries gets it right.
Really unique timepiece...and built right. Thanks Team Makara.


----------



## willf (Dec 1, 2010)

Hello friends,

finally delivered yesterday, I am very happy! I really like how the form fitted band looks; glad I ordered the black one also. I am not extremely picky, but do not see any glaring issues. Well worth the price.


----------



## J_D0H (Aug 24, 2014)

My black Sea Turtle arrived yesterday. However, despite being convinced I had ordered a Hawksbill it turns out I in fact ordered the regular Sea Turtle (checked my order details: blaming my mistake on late night impulse buying!). It's a beautiful watch but I'm waiting for a reply from Nadim in hope that I can exchange it for a Hawksbill model.

Leaving it in my desk drawer at work, unopened and unworn, is proving very difficult! I keep opening my drawer, opening the box, and sneaking a peek every so often...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> After 24 hours on timer my watch ran +5 seconds... Nice. No "wobble" with the crown either... Really solid feeling timepiece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow it looks amazing on that strap, no doubt it will be easier to match with the maroon dial and yours is a perfect match.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks Lume. Although I have the maroon strap I do plan on wearing it with many brown straps. Maroon and any brown will pair well...


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

Luminated said:


> As for the small nicks on the bezel just accept them as part and parcel of bronze ownership and you'll be fine.


That's the mindset I'm going with. Like I said, I scuffed my Brass Armida the 1st or 2nd time I wore it and I have absolutely no clue how. I'm pretty careful with my stuff and I would remember if I even so much as grazed it on anything.

My wife and I don't tend to agree on much when it comes to watches but we both agree that this is one unique and gorgeous timepiece!


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

OneRandomGeek said:


> Mine came yesterday and I love it, but I need some input. There is a small scrape/nick in the bezel, which, while mildly annoying, really isn't a big deal. Do you guys think it's possible to buff it out myself? If so, what would I use to do so? Along those same lines, there's a few what appear to be greasy finger prints on the case and buckle that aren't coming off easy so I thought I'd give those areas a polish. Can I use Brasso on bronze (I already have some but have never used it) or should I order some cape cod cloths I hear folks taking about? And last, when I unzipped the compartment to take out my rubber strap the zipper came right off because there aren't any zipper stops. I can't get the zipper back on either. Anyone else have


Finger prints YES, lemon juice removed them no issue. Nicks are totally unacceptable to me and most people on planet earth for a new watch. New should be new, regardless of price or if you would nick any way. Period. I'm sure Nadim would make good!


----------



## Utah46 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi all. The turtle arrived during lunch in Hong Kong. I showed it the harbour, but unfortunately no sun to brighten the pic s. Love the watch. Great product Nad.

Cheers


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

Love mine! Only issue is my hand is blue and my wrist where the bronze touches. Is there a way to prevent that? Someone asked me if I was a meth addict. Hopefully jt will not rub onto clothing.


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)

Got the watch the other day, thanks! Wow got to say great job Nadim. Packaging and presentation was alot better this time around. Very nice indeed. 

All in all im very happy!


----------



## Vexiss (Jun 28, 2012)

I really, really hate these double drilled lugs. I despise them. It took me forever to get the rubber strap on there right (or so I thought). Today I was walking around and the spring bars popped loose and the band came off! I don't like the leather band but really enjoy the rubber, so I wish it were easy to get on. Anyone else have an insanely hard time?


----------



## driftwood (Oct 4, 2014)

Vexiss said:


> I really, really hate these double drilled lugs. I despise them. It took me forever to get the rubber strap on there right (or so I thought). Today I was walking around and the spring bars popped loose and the band came off! I don't like the leather band but really enjoy the rubber, so I wish it were easy to get on. Anyone else have an insanely hard time?


The rubber strap is very tricky to fit. I had the same issue with the spring bars not engaging fully into the holes. Rather the bar ends were just catching onto the outer edge of the hole. I would then try to help the bar end into the hole with my spring bar tool, to no avail. After many attempts, I ended up rounding off the points of the bar ends with sandpaper. This helps the bar end slip into the lug hole.


----------



## willf (Dec 1, 2010)

Vexiss said:


> I really, really hate these double drilled lugs. I despise them. It took me forever to get the rubber strap on there right (or so I thought). Today I was walking around and the spring bars popped loose and the band came off! I don't like the leather band but really enjoy the rubber, so I wish it were easy to get on. Anyone else have an insanely hard time?


I found it a bit tricky, but not all that bad. The method that worked for me was: placing the bottom pin into the lowest hole then compressing the top spring pin till it was inside the lug. Once at this point I wiggled the rubber till the pin found the hole. Took about two or three tries on each side to get it right.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

I found the rubber strap to be extremely easy and the leather harder. But neither wore challenging.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Contaygious said:


> Love mine! Only issue is my hand is blue and my wrist where the bronze touches. Is there a way to prevent that? Someone asked me if I was a meth addict. Hopefully jt will not rub onto clothing.


Try rubbing a small amount of hard floor wax on the underside of the case which should create a coating between the bronze and your skin, this might work. Of course if it does you'll need to repeat this from time to time but still worth it.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Ok so mine finally arrived yesterday, first impressions, very nice, the colour is much richer copper compared to brass watches I have. I've only had it on for a few hours on leather and its not bad, pretty soft considering the thickness. However upon further inspection there are a bit more flaws. First thing I noticed is there is a little spec of white right on the edge of the crystal where it meets the bezel, seems like it is on the bottom of the glass or something, can't tell if it is a chip or dust as it is only visible at certain angles. Dial does line up nicely though, didn't notice any imperfections there or hands. Biggest thing that bothered my was there was scratches out of the box, and quite a bit of patina marks, I.e. finger prints or random patina stains. The finishing on the case wasn't great either, you do see some edges and corners that isn't perfectly symmetrical. The finish on Brass Armidas and Maranez is easily much better. Last thing to nit pick about is the lume, I know people were raving about some octopuses having great lume, but I was definitely not blown away by the lume. I did a quick comparison with my A1 and the lume was easily brighter and stronger, but there is lume, just not mind blowing, at least it is better than my Pradata lume.

Over all great watch for the money, love the unique shape, domed crystal, I can predict this getting a lot of wrist time. Very comfortable crown, nicely finished and doesn't dig into my wrist compared to my brass A8.

























This is my first bronze so I guess I'll let it go natural to see what happens.


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Just received the seaturtle this morning. Originally worried I choose the wrong color dial especially after seeing the beautiful maroon. After receiving my turtle, im relieved and happy with my choice indeed. No visible scratch or dent, it doesnt matter anyway, because the Bronze are so shinny. 








The watch came together with a useful black case, a really welcome additional to the watch. The whole presentation this round (as compare with Octopus) is way better. Kudos to Nadim








Glad to own both of the Makaras and im looking forward to the next offering.

Will try to force some patina for the makaras and my Maranez Rawai. Exited.

Lastly, wanna shout out to LUMINATED for his continuous contribution to the Makara fandom.


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

Love my maroon but still looking at that lovely teal


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Picked mine up today , well impressed , especially on the rubber strap - which by the way doesn't seem to fit my Octopus too well (must be as the Hawksbill has lower holes in the case for the springbars I guess ?) Anyway loving the domed crystal as well !


----------



## PocoLoco (Apr 25, 2014)

Just had to put my turtle back in its natural habitat...


----------



## nross33 (Nov 27, 2014)

God I want an octopus!!!!


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

+1



nross33 said:


> God I want an octopus!!!!


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Turtle has arrived today.Nice & different colour tone of the bronze case compared to my brass watches.Domed cystal is so elegent.Big thanks to Nadim for making this watch possible


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)

Finally got a new strap on. I'm very pleased with the watch to this point. Great time keeper, only a few seconds fast per day after a week.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Preorder x1, giveaway x1.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> Preorder x1, giveaway x1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't you win a Zelos as well?


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you guys for sharing all the awesome pictures! It's great to see all the different combos.

Thanks for the feedback as well, everything will be taken into consideration for future models. Feedback and comments are always very appreciated.

If you have any issue or specific question about your order or your watch, feel free to email me: [email protected] and I'll get you sorted out 

It's now time for me to finish working on the next model... there are still a few empty slots in the Makara box


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> Didn't you win a Zelos as well?


Yes, but the Abyss hasn't been released yet. I will have to get a photo of the Sea Turtle with the Abyss when it arrives.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Got my Hawkbill Sea Turtle last Friday. I came earlier than expected! Great watch and I am really enjoying the rubber strap. Plenty of good stuff said about the watch so I won't repeat. Just wanna say thank you to Nad for a great looking product!

of course looking forward to his NEXT creation! Get off the couch Nad and show us!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> Yes, but the Abyss hasn't been released yet. I will have to get a photo of the Sea Turtle with the Abyss when it arrives.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are...one lucky son-of-a-gun. 2 bronze watches... You should play the lottery!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Nadim said:


> Thank you guys for sharing all the awesome pictures! It's great to see all the different combos.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback as well, everything will be taken into consideration for future models. Feedback and comments are always very appreciated.
> 
> ...


Middle row...far right. Seems the case is "bead blasted"... Does anyone know which model this is?


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> Middle row...far right. Seems the case is "bead blasted"... Does anyone know which model this is?


Had the same question.But if anyone knows anything about that particular watch that would be Nadim...So,Nadim,what is that watch? Also,in the top row,far right,two watches in bronze/brass are they prototypes?Looks like Sea Turtle but not the same exactly.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

More details about the mystery watch in the new design thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1712362



taramuh said:


> Also,in the top row,far right,two watches in bronze/brass are they prototypes?Looks like Sea Turtle but not the same exactly.


Those were early ST prototypes. We tweaked the case, crystal, and dial before unveiling


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> Middle row...far right. Seems the case is "bead blasted"... Does anyone know which model this is?


It's the new 40mm 12 sided case in 3D printed form.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> You are...one lucky son-of-a-gun. 2 bronze watches... You should play the lottery!


I have. Unfortunately, my luck only extends to winning watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

got finally a strap that I really like. had to sacrifice the original strap to harvest the buckle. This such a home run watch


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> Yes, but the Abyss hasn't been released yet. I will have to get a photo of the Sea Turtle with the Abyss when it arrives.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oooh... I cant believe you won two watches!!! Congrats!


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

Nadim said:


> More details about the mystery watch in the new design thread: The New MAKARA Design Thread
> 
> Those were early ST prototypes. We tweaked the case, crystal, and dial before unveiling


Really digging that watch! Interesting watch concept - heavy grit sand blasted stainless or aluminum case with mat dial and mat hands and markers.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Arrived this morning and what a stunner, REALLY loving the teal it's such an unusual colour.










Thanks Nadim, what a beauty.

P.S. Will post more once I patina it and get it mounted on the Ostrich strap.


----------



## michaelzhang (May 31, 2014)

just arrived. right color with rubber strap.

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

The pair after the teal got its patina treatment


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

Finnaly my Sea Turtle arriwe  More photos I will post later, when I find perfect strap for it (OEM straps are great too, but I want something special)

















Very nice finish bronze case. Coolest doomed saphire, that loves to catch all lights from all points on it. Very nice wine-color dial. Very unusuall watches overall. I love it very much! Nadim - thanks a lot! 
P.S. And the turtle on the back case is awesome.


----------



## bianchini (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey Nadim, 

Sent you an email about ordering one of these and wanted to see if you have had a chance to read it. 

Thanks,


----------



## nross33 (Nov 27, 2014)

bianchini said:


> Hey Nadim,
> 
> Sent you an email about ordering one of these and wanted to see if you have had a chance to read it.
> 
> Thanks,


Thread Resurrection?


----------



## nross33 (Nov 27, 2014)

bianchini said:


> Hey Nadim,
> 
> Sent you an email about ordering one of these and wanted to see if you have had a chance to read it.
> 
> Thanks,


He takes a long time to answer emails, should get back to you in a few more days.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

The Makara site says everything is "back ordered" and will ship in 3 weeks. My translation: this is a one man company, and the one man is currently away.

Love my maroon Hawksbill, I'm wearing it now & it's hard to get any other watch on my wrist. Hope to get some pictures of it posted one of these days.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes pics please, and lets see other patina'd sea turtles!


Avo said:


> The Makara site says everything is "back ordered" and will ship in 3 weeks. My translation: this is a one man company, and the one man is currently away.
> 
> Love my maroon Hawksbill, I'm wearing it now & it's hard to get any other watch on my wrist. Hope to get some pictures of it posted one of these days.


----------



## Shikon (Jun 15, 2015)

Avo said:


> The Makara site says everything is "back ordered" and will ship in 3 weeks. My translation: this is a one man company, and the one man is currently away.
> 
> Love my maroon Hawksbill, I'm wearing it now & it's hard to get any other watch on my wrist. Hope to get some pictures of it posted one of these days.


He seems to not respond at all. As much as I can understand a one man company sometimes not being able to reply within a few days, taking several weeks to reply to status updates of orders that have been paid for are not acceptable.
I have paid for an order directly after placing the order. It's unacceptable for a company not to give any response to that for several weeks.
I'm starting to get worried that I've paid for something I will never receive.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

I posted a question about the bezel fix on May 5th and sent him an email on May 25th. No response to either.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Nadim is currently on holiday in France, not sure when he is due back in Montreal.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Shikon said:


> He seems to not respond at all. As much as I can understand a one man company sometimes not being able to reply within a few days, taking several weeks to reply to status updates of orders that have been paid for are not acceptable.
> I have paid for an order directly after placing the order. It's unacceptable for a company not to give any response to that for several weeks.
> I'm starting to get worried that I've paid for something I will never receive.


I can't speak for Nadim but from my own experience working with him and he is 100% trustworthy and you will definitely get your watch.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

^ Pretty sure you could speak for him, doubt he would disagree...LOL! Not like he would say not trustworthy.


Just busting chops


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

I finally got my hands on some liver of sulfur gel and hit the Hawksbill Turtle. Then gave the patina a polish with Cape Cod cloth (I think it was Luminated's tutorial I saw). Not bad for the first try.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Sixracer said:


> I finally got my hands on some liver of sulfur gel and hit the Hawksbill Turtle. Then gave the patina a polish with Cape Cod cloth (I think it was Luminated's tutorial I saw). Not bad for the first try.


Not bad at all for a first attempt and glad my tutorial came in useful.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

HelloNasty1 said:


> ^ Pretty sure you could speak for him, doubt he would disagree...LOL! Not like he would say not trustworthy.
> 
> Just busting chops


No I actually can't speak for Nadim despite what some might think. lol. But like I said above we are currently working on a project and from my experience he hasn't been anything other than first rate.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Sixracer said:


> I finally got my hands on some liver of sulfur gel and hit the Hawksbill Turtle. Then gave the patina a polish with Cape Cod cloth (I think it was Luminated's tutorial I saw). Not bad for the first try.


A suggestion... Maybe, clean the case BEFORE using the LOS? If there's oils or other contaminates on the case it can affect the patina; both color and uniformity... I had those "black blotches" when first using the "LOS gel". Didn't like the results...
I thoroughly cleaned the case...with Twinkle silver polish...And, on the third attempt, (left it in too long on the 2nd try) I achieved the "uniformity" that I desired. Cleaning the case BEFORE a "forced patina" can make a very noticable difference.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Luminated said:


> No I actually can't speak for Nadim despite what some might think. lol. But like I said above we are currently working on a project and from my experience he hasn't been anything other than first rate.


You are too literal. I meant like he would call himself untrustworthy? Was joking....


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Notable mentions to Nadim and his Helgray line making it into Esquire magazine.


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

Lets see some Turtles on NATOs for the summer!?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Came home from a wheelchair rugby match that my son was competing in and decided l needed to give my SeaTurtle its own unique patina ahead of our holiday so a remove the marbled patina it had and gave it an almost black patina all over then polished its bezel. So what we have here is as close to a PVD cased SeaTurtle with bronze bezel without Nadim actually getting it made.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^^ what did you use? just LOS?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^^ what did you use? just LOS?


Yeah just LoS and left it till it turned black then used a Cape Cod cloth to polish the bezel.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Luminated said:


> Yeah just LoS and left it till it turned black then used a Cape Cod cloth to polish the bezel.


Looks great...though I'd give the crown a bit of a polish to match the bezel too


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

SeaTurtle is nice watch, but the size is really... hmm... feels much much more than 44mm... because the case shape. I think its OK just for 7,5" or more...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Deepdive said:


> SeaTurtle is nice watch, but the size is really... hmm... feels much much more than 44mm... because the case shape. I think its OK just for 7,5" or more...


No doubt it's a big lump of a thing which will make the arrival of the 40mm and its 12 sides interesting. Having sampled the 3D printed model I think the increase in the number of sides makes all the difference, it's follows the bezel more closely which in turn makes for a nicer shape whilst retains the uniqueness of the breed.

And Nadim has mentioned a 42mm in the works so will it retain the Octopus/SeaTurtle's 8 sides or up the side count as well?


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Ok I know all that... but what I dont like is... why we have to always wait for smaller version.... think about armida a1, helson shark diver, tempest viking (there will be 42mm version), benarus megalodon (I hope there will be smaller one day), halios puck (this year smaller is comming), benarus moray (first version was 44mm and smaller were after few years).... etc etc...

I hope new makara will be great and happy about size!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Deepdive said:


> Ok I know all that... but what I dont like is... why we have to always wait for smaller version.... think about armida a1, helson shark diver, tempest viking (there will be 42mm version), benarus megalodon (I hope there will be smaller one day), halios puck (this year smaller is comming), benarus moray (first version was 44mm and smaller were after few years).... etc etc...
> 
> I hope new makara will be great and happy about size!


There definitely was a trend for bigger divers a couple of years ago but the latest trend is for 40-42mm.


----------



## Shikon (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi Luminated,

Any news on Nadim?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Shikon said:


> Hi Luminated,
> 
> Any news on Nadim?


Not recently, the last I was in contact with Nad he was in France on holiday, I believe he's still there.


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Perhaps he is busy with the new Kickstarter project for R&C


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Maybe now is too early to panic but recently I am seeing some similarities of Olivier before all went wrong.... A friend paid for his purchase sometimes ago and no notification whatsoever. 

A 1 man business is hard I know but if Nadim is on vacation, a notice on the website will be nice or stop taking incoming orders. To take orders, payment then left buyer hanging is not a cool thing. 

I can see Nadim logged on to WUS 3 days ago meaning he still has internet access. This is just not Makara style during Octopus launch.


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

ttsugar said:


> Maybe now is too early to panic but recently I am seeing some similarities of Olivier before all went wrong.... A friend paid for his purchase sometimes ago and no notification whatsoever.
> 
> A 1 man business is hard I know but if Nadim is on vacation, a notice on the website will be nice or stop taking incoming orders. To take orders, payment then left buyer hanging is not a cool thing.
> 
> I can see Nadim logged on to WUS 3 days ago meaning he still has internet access. This is just not Makara style during Octopus launch.


Unlike Oliver, the majority of the preorder have been fulfilled and received. So if you mean that a small company like Oliver and Maraka both make an affordable bronze diving watch, then you are correct. As stated in another Maraka post, Nam is on vacation.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

ttsugar said:


> A 1 man business is hard I know but if Nadim is on vacation, a notice on the website will be nice or stop taking incoming orders.


The web site says the Turtles are "back ordered' and will ship in 2 weeks. It used to say 6 weeks. So the wait time is posted on the site (in a manner that is impossible to miss if you're placing an order) and is steadily decreasing.

I really don't understand how people can have a problem with this. If you don't want to wait, don't send in money.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Dang, do I feel like an @ss or what....  

I totally missed the back ordered section. I only went to the main page of the website and see Octopus sold out but Sea Turtle is not. 

Anyway, thx for clearing that and I sinceresin apologize for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Shikon (Jun 15, 2015)

Avo said:


> ttsugar said:
> 
> 
> > A 1 man business is hard I know but if Nadim is on vacation, a notice on the website will be nice or stop taking incoming orders.
> ...


Lol are you kidding? Waiting for two weeks is ok when the notification is two weeks. Waiting for two months is not ok in the same case.
Ordering was possible via e-mail, which did not have the same backorder response. 
Any way.. Nadim just replied to my e-mail saying he's sorry for the late response and he will send out my order asap. Seems like it'll be ok afterall.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Why is it that I always, _always_ come across these 'pre-order at a heavy discount' threads 2 months after said preorder finishes, right about the time I discover the watch and become interested in buying it 

At $295 I'd have bought one in a heartbeat


----------



## nross33 (Nov 27, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Why is it that I always, _always_ come across these 'pre-order at a heavy discount' threads 2 months after said preorder finishes, right about the time I discover the watch and become interested in buying it
> 
> At $295 I'd have bought one in a heartbeat


My issue with some of his other watches, I wanted an octopus!!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Why is it that I always, _always_ come across these 'pre-order at a heavy discount' threads 2 months after said preorder finishes, right about the time I discover the watch and become interested in buying it
> 
> At $295 I'd have bought one in a heartbeat


Sorry you missed out on what was a cracking deal on a brilliant watch especially as the thread was started back in September of last year and given that it has had over 1500 posts it was pretty much stayed in the first two pages of the Dive forum for a very long time.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Luminated said:


> Sorry you missed out on what was a cracking deal on a brilliant watch especially as the thread was started back in September of last year and given that it has had over 1500 posts it was pretty much stayed in the first two pages of the Dive forum for a very long time.


Only joined the forum in late April, and since in don't like watches with external bezels I don't often browse the Dive forum as that's the primary aesthetic people discuss.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Only joined the forum in late April, and since in don't like watches with external bezels I don't often browse the Dive forum as that's the primary aesthetic people discuss.


Ok now I understand, well then how are you with internal bezels because Nadim is currently working on an internal bezel 42mm Makara and there's always the 40mm fixed bezel Makara that's in the final stages of its dial design which shouldn't be too far away.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Luminated said:


> Ok now I understand, well then how are you with internal bezels because Nadim is currently working on an internal bezel 42mm Makara and there's always the 40mm fixed bezel Makara that's in the final stages of its dial design which shouldn't be too far away.


Any ioea where I can find info on either of these 2 options? Thanks!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Any ioea where I can find info on either of these 2 options? Thanks!


This is the link to the 40mm

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/new-makara-design-thread-1712362.html

At present Nadim hasn't released details of the internal bezel one other then say it's in the works.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I've done just about every variation of patina to my SeaTurtle so why not remove it completely and do something different. Well here my polished SeaTurtle and I'm pleasantly surprised just how good it looks.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

what did you use to polish it so brilliantly?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

primerak said:


> what did you use to polish it so brilliantly?


I first removed the patina using a toothbrush and mixture of toothpaste and lemon juice, once clean and dry I took to it with my trusty Cape Cod Cloth.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Shikon (Jun 15, 2015)

That looks pretty good!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Took a short video for those that might be interested in doing the same as I have done. Apologises for being a bit of a d1ck and not taking it in landscape format.


----------



## littlebeetle (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi guys,

anyone here experience your seat turtle stop working?

Unfortunately mine just happen last week out of sudden. The second hand just don't move no matter how I shake it


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Can not get after sale services from Markara..... Octopus needs repair, sent emails and also through FB, almost 1.5 months now, not a single reply. 

Can someone tell the company existing customer is still important? Very upset now.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

littlebeetle said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> anyone here experience your seat turtle stop working?
> 
> Unfortunately mine just happen last week out of sudden. The second hand just don't move no matter how I shake it


Hope you get it resolved.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Dbl post. Sorry.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

ttsugar said:


> Can not get after sale services from Markara..... Octopus needs repair, sent emails and also through FB, almost 1.5 months now, not a single reply.
> 
> Can someone tell the company existing customer is still important? Very upset now.


Best of luck.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Axelay2003 said:


> Best of luck.


Thx, all Makara owners will need it.

See, even this will not get me a freaking reply. He was here just 3 hours ago


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Dp


----------



## littlebeetle (Sep 8, 2014)

I can't PM him in the forum.

This is irresponsible....



ttsugar said:


> Thx, all Makara owners will need it.
> 
> See, even this will not get me a freaking reply. He was here just 3 hours ago


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Most if not all micro brand owners that spend time here turn off their PM's. No doubt they can get inundated with messages. Just how it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

EHV said:


> Most if not all micro brand owners that spend time here turn off their PM's. No doubt they can get inundated with messages. Just how it is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1, but like Doc from Lew&Huey, it is specified on their signature how to reach them.

S.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

smille76 said:


> +1, but like Doc from Lew&Huey, it is specified on their signature how to reach them.
> 
> S.


You live in Montreal so I'm sure you could just walk round to his door.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

why not simply contacting him through his website?
I did and he replied


----------



## Jeaquest (Dec 14, 2015)

Sixracer said:


> I finally got my hands on some liver of sulfur gel and hit the Hawksbill Turtle. Then gave the patina a polish with Cape Cod cloth (I think it was Luminated's tutorial I saw). Not bad for the first try.


Nice strap, could you tell me where I can buy?

Thanks


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

Jeaquest said:


> Nice strap, could you tell me where I can buy?
> 
> Thanks


It is a cheap Chinese strap off a Parnis. You can find them on eBay. The trick is I soaked it in coffee, rubbed it with coffee grounds, and bent/flexed the hell out of it to break it in and give it nice depth. Then rubbed it down with SnoSeal bees wax for water resistance.


----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

How are the makara buckles taken off the original straps? What kind of pins are used?
thanks


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

WeedlessDrive said:


> How are the makara buckles taken off the original straps? What kind of pins are used?
> thanks


They are shoulderless pins and the only easy way to get them off is to use tin snips or an old pair of scissors and cut it off, then replace it with a normal 24mm springbar.


----------

